# Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol - No Pics Please!



## Blackranger3d

Mine is my 357 Coonan. Based off of the 1911 platform. Its huge and makes a very nice bang.

Admin Note, from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing firearms*, knives, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms*, knives, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My new Taurus pt111 Millennium GS Pro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Well I would say my all time fav is my trusty Glock 26. It just does everything I need and does it without hiccups. My new fav shooter tho is this...HK VP9

And my fav carry piece is this...Sig P938


----------



## drjordan

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I guess my favorite is my department-issued Glock 17. Although I carry a gun (or 2) everyday, I've never really gotten in to collecting them. However, if it wasn't for guitars, microphones, and watches, I would probably buy more guns.


----------



## jametoo

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

M&P 9mm Shield is my CC pistol.


----------



## oztech

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 17 has been and will continue to be my favorite.


----------



## SteveJ

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

That's EASY!
My Sig P556!

But if you mean carry, it's almost always a Glock, usually a gen 4 27.


----------



## jmas

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19, great value for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Blackranger3d

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Oh lots of glock fans in here.

I'm one too 

My G21 and G17 get a ton of use.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sorry folks:
Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

Discussion is fine, but please don't post images.


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19
HK USP 40
Sig P226

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favorite pistol is probably the Colt single action Army. I don't own one, but it's such a cool gun.

My favorite that that I own is likely my Glock 22 or 43. I trust my life to those pistols and neither has failed me once. I do miss my HK USP. That was a sweet weapon.


----------



## TJ Boogie

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig P226


----------



## drawman623

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Colt 1911 Commercial model (pre 70 series) .45 acp


----------



## bwvan

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 21 for shooting recreationally, Glock 23 for carry (with tritium)


----------



## democrite

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19, what else ?


----------



## Bayboater

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

H & K P-30 9mm


----------



## jar

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Maybe my East German Mak.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

When I was visiting my family in the US, I often used to go to the range with my uncles and cousins. I had three fav pistols: sti perfect ten cal 10mm auto, para ord p14-45 pro custom and bul m5.Anything based on a 1911 is a favorite of mine. The STI being my favorite because of the 10mm auto cartridge and because of the big capacity mags it uses, accuracy was top notch. The Bul M5 was also a very accurate firearm and entirely made in Israel.


----------



## Fridaysniper

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I have always loved the Brno CZ75. Used one for thousands of rounds and it never once let me down. Accurate as hell too.

Yes, it's old but then so am I!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

1911 for me. Specifically Wilson Combat Classic.


----------



## GrizzAwoken

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My "favorite" is probably my old 1980s era Springfield 1911 but the one that gets the most use is my trusty and simple Glock 19. I've beat the crap out of that thing and it just keeps going and does everything you ask of it and then some.


----------



## slcbbrown

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

The Colt 1911 is my default choice, but the pistol I liked best was actually a Ruger single six with the 22 magnum cylinder option. It's tough to beat a .22 for actual shooting and learning to shoot. And, it's tough to beat a single action for teaching to shoot "one shot at a time". But, if you need to make lots of noise spraying bullets all over the county, a .45 auto is the way to go.


----------



## CSG

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Colt 1911 or one of the proper variants (Kimber, Springfield, etc.).


----------



## pyddet

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 23 for me.


----------



## hobefabu

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Ruger SR9C as a conceal carry.


----------



## specialagentstu

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

To carry, my Sig P938.


----------



## eljay

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*






The first one


----------



## kroko

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Kimber Custom ii .45 ACP in black. As stated above it is based on the Colt 1911.


----------



## LACPA

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I only own one and only need one. I have a Glock 19 compact. They issue Glock to all of our law enforcement for a reason!


----------



## Galvarez

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I recently picked up a Sig P320 in 9mm. The medium grip frame fits my hand nicely but I may try a small one down the road. Smoother trigger than the Glock.


----------



## LACPA

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Galvarez said:


> I recently picked up a Sig P320 in 9mm. The medium grip frame fits my hand nicely but I may try a small one down the road. Smoother trigger than the Glock.


That's my biggest complaint with my glock. I wanted to put a ghost trigger on it, but the lack of a secondary safety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4rmk

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Colt 1911 stainless gold cup.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Gen 4 Glock 17. The new grip and the additional back straps gives just that needed bit I felt the gen 3 was lacking. Trigger is as Glock as it gets, but I like it and when you look at the target, apparently it likes me too.


----------



## nkrell11

*Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I usually carry my Glock 30 SF, I bought the Shield for a cheap gun to shoot when they were having a rebate on them plus I've always wanted one. Good to see so many Glock fans out there. I believe my next handgun purchase will be either a Glock 19 or a 1911.

[mod edit: no gun images please - see forum rules]


----------



## Robotaz

*Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I bought a new Springfield XDe 9mm and I think it's my new favorite handgun. DA trigger pull is a bit awkward, but it's overshadowed by so many other features that are awesome.


----------



## Donp34

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Ed Brown Cobra Carry for me. Also based on the 1911


----------



## Cleindian44

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Like several respondents, my favorite is my Glock 19, but next is my S&W CS45. Slim profile, fits great in your hand, and 45 caliber power!

Sent from my Lenovo TB3-850F using Tapatalk


----------



## kcarson0825

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

FN Five Seven. Most accurate hand gun I've ever owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I'd be split between two. I love my 1980s Gen 1 Glock 17 because it is much more balanced (I think) than the lighter Gen 4s. However, it's dying. It's peeling all over and it's losing accuracy since it was a police trade-in. My favorite brand new gun is the H&K VP9. Very similar trigger and feel overall. The grips are the most comfortable on any handgun I have held to date. It shoots like butter, very comparable to Glock.


----------



## tornadobox

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig P320 Compact


----------



## Buellrider

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

All of my handguns are 1911's...my favorite is my Dan Wesson Heritage, followed closely by my Springfield Mil-Spec.


----------



## Drogo

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Colt Python 357 Magnum


----------



## maylebox

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

SIG X5 Competition

Closely followed by:

Dan Wesson 1911 (Valor/PM9)
HK VP9
SIG P320
CZ Accushadow


----------



## smjakober

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Favorite? I would have to say my Dan Wesson Valor Love that thing, was also a wedding gift from the wife. A close second would have to be the Sig P229 Legion i just picked up.


----------



## Alysandir

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I can't honestly say I've shot everything under the sun, but of what I have shot, I like the retired SIG Sauer P228 for both form and function. My least favorite would be a Para-Ordnance double-stack 45 that just felt too fat in my hands to get a good feel for it; same problem I had with the first gen Glocks, until they started putting finger swells on the grip.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

^^^ Ever shot the Para LDA? By far my favorite 1911 I've shot.


----------



## Glockcubed

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Any Glock of course:-d


----------



## 56scooter01

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



> Any Glock of course


I'll second that!


----------



## TpaBayFlyFisher

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

If you are going to carry a handgun, you might as well carry the single best combat pistol in the world-Sig P226

ask the Seals, Delta, And other groups that can't be named....


----------



## BourbonCity

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I choose my Kahr P9. It's easily concealed and has a great trigger.


----------



## jdmfetish

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

glock 19 
saved my life twice already


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



jdmfetish said:


> glock 19
> saved my life twice already


Are you a cop?

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## City74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I got to shoot the Kimber K6. I have to say my Ruger LCR is gonna go bye bye very soon. That Kimber is a really nice shooter. Heck my Smith 642 might go too


----------



## Grayman

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

HK P30L V3 is my current favorite. I love most 1911's, but HK is the perfect mix of refinement and performance.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

For duty my H&K USP in .45ACP, and off duty it fluctuates between the H&K P7M8 and my Sig P229 Legion. For just having fun and enjoyment a S&W Mod. 29 .44 Magnums


----------



## WirgmanUSMC

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glad I just saw I can't post pics of guns. So imagine if you will my custom cerakoted two tone CZ75 SP01 with suppressor sights and my Silencerco Osprey 9 attached.


----------



## fish70

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

HK P7M8 because it is weird and accurate.


----------



## sokol3333

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19


----------



## C38368

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I have a soft spot in my heart for a Colt Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless (and not simply for being Rick Blaine's choice of ....-defying sidearm). It's actually quite elegant, and of a nice hand, and not bad carry piece at all.


----------



## Gharddog03

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

TRP & Glock 19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj421

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favorite CC weapon is a CZ-USA CZ 75D PCR COMPACT 9mm.

My favorite range pistol is a Walther PPQ model 1.


----------



## mj421

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favorite CC weapon is a CZ-USA CZ 75D PCR COMPACT 9mm.

My favorite range pistol is a Walther PPQ model 1.


----------



## OrolgioPete

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I love my Rossi .357!! Although the screw holding the wheel in has fallen out..


----------



## nightowll

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favorite is a Sig sauer p320

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamebred26

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

CZ 75 sp-01...and an old s&w 686


----------



## gates

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Favorite? I have a couple, Springfield Professional and a CZ P-09 custom from Cajun Gunworks, I carry a gen IV G19 or a M&P Shield or a G43 - there are lots of really great pistols out there right now, the manufacturers have really stepped up their game IMO.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Hard to say. I won the first competition I ever entered last year using a Glock 19 (it was a GSSF event), so it has kind of a sentimental value (aside from being a great gun), but I have to say I like my CZ P-07 a little more. Probably due to how it looks.


----------



## GRSC

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favorite pistol to shoot is the S&W model 686 -


----------



## iuprof

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

CC: m&p shield 9mm
9mm: m&p fullsize 
45 ACP: Springfield Lightweight Champion Operator


----------



## FloridaTime

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Beretta 92A1 9mm is my daily carry gun. Walther P22 is my favorite to shoot.


----------



## jwk7443

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Zev custom glock 17 with an rmr. Hk 45 tactical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJWatchman

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock G43.


----------



## Colin G

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I like more older hand guns. New plasticky stuff does not interest me on bit.

I currently have a 90's Colt .45 911 series 90 an a 1977 Browning Hipower. Next one will be a Walther P38 or possibly a new, stainless Colt .45 Combat Commander.

I really like shooting .45 ACP.


----------



## Drucifer

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19 has been my daily carry for close to 20 years. Glock 26 as a backup or for when ankle carry is the only way I can conceal based upon my dress.


----------



## gates

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Been messing around with a G20 with a 6" KKM bbl, with Underwood 140gr Xtreme penetrators - wow it breaths fire and I shoot A LOT...


----------



## daveolson5

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

SigSauer P938, 9mm. Handles and shoots and handles like a scaled down Colt .45 auto.


----------



## kpoutton

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

A SIG p320

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktuesday

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

It seems to go back and forth between my cheapest firearm, a Heritage Rough Rider SAA clone, and my most expensive, my S&W TRR8. The S&W is a great shooter, fits well in my hand, and is a blast to shoot (pun intended), but there's something about a cowboy gun that appeals to me.


----------



## rGi

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

colt 1911 govt


----------



## gates

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I'm a gun slut - current flavor of the day is a SIG 938, great carry gun.


----------



## Dan_957

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I love my Sig P938 but honestly my favorite is a Styer S9-A1 (subcompact 9mm) which I usually pair with a Ball Engineer II 40mm at the range  highly recommend those Styer pistols because bang for buck they can't be beat and if you haven't tried triangle sights you need to.


----------



## dman2112

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig P226

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sigs are nice but I also love my S&W Model 3 Improved in 38S&W.


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I acquired a new toy about a year ago from RIA. The 22TCM/9mm 1911, series 70 style build. Wicked accurate and the 22TCM thows a fireball like my 454, with a pop like a 454 and the recoil of a 22mag. A real pleasure to shoot with either barrel installed.


----------



## pyrostick

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

FNX45 is my go to.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

XDm 9mm 5.25


----------



## Cobia

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favourite pistols?


----------



## Foch

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

The one I have with me. Usually a Springfield XDm or TRP.


----------



## mgc

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19


----------



## Drucifer

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



mgc said:


> Glock 19


Always a good answer.


----------



## Th!nkEr

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Ed Brown Kobra Carry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig p938


----------



## montes

CZ Shadow. Though more of a sports pistol than other CZ 75 variants


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

S&W M&P series I used to be a Glock man but recently converted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I just picked up a Kimber Micro Carry 9 to replace my Sig P938 as my pocket 1911 style carry gun. I will say I like it just a touch better then my Sig. I didn't think I would but it's really a great little gun. Some great deals to be had on them also if you look around. I paid $200 less then I paid for the Sig


----------



## bseidenberger

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Hard to choose between my Wilson Combat CQB compact in stainless with round butt or my bobbed Guncrafter Industries No Name commander in black melonite.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

The Chiappa Rhino Model 40DS


----------



## mstnpete

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favorite are my competition pistols!
But for daily carry ....Glocks, S&W Shield, & Sigs.
My 1911 & 2011 pistols are some of my favorites.


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



TpaBayFlyFisher said:


> If you are going to carry a handgun, you might as well carry the single best combat pistol in the world-Sig P226
> 
> ask the Seals, Delta, And other groups that can't be named....


I asked. In fact Special Operations Forces around the world (including some members of the organizations you mentioned) use Glocks more than any other pistol. Nothing is more reliable in functioning and lighter in weight while being as effective. That is what is most important, not an insignificantly lighter or smoother trigger pull or unnecessary manual safety.

I don't have a favorite pistol but I do have two preferred pistols.

CCW = G43 with +2 extension loaded with 135gr +P for two-legged predators

OCW = G20 with 6" KKM loaded with 200gr HC for where the wild things are in Arizona


----------



## jph4387

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I"m a big fan of my H&K VP9.


----------



## 5959HH

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



mgc said:


> Glock 19


I concur with the Glock 19 (and Glock 23). IMO the Glock 43 is particularly well suited for concealed carry. The Glock 26 and Glock 27 were probably the original gold standard(s) for subcompact carry until the more slim Glock 43 was introduced.


----------



## KlausD

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Swiss-made Sig P210.


----------



## dman2112

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig P226. 1911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19


----------



## cyberiot

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My one and only is a S&W .38 Airweight. Reliable bang, goof-proof draw, dirt-simple maintenance. I feed her Speer Gold Dot hollow points.


----------



## ExoticLifestyle

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

CZ 75 for myself

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Not much Walther love here.

PPQ M2 and PPS M2


----------



## City74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



jcombs1 said:


> Not much Walther love here.
> 
> PPQ M2 and PPS M2


I had a PPS and a PPQ. Both were very nice. Sold both just because they didn't do anything but sit in the safe. I have to many of those already. The PPQ has one of the better triggers of any gun I have owned


----------



## Medusa

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I favorite pistol is my AR-M134T Terminator. It's basically an all billet super modified AR15 pistol built from the magazine up.

https://timemachinistwatches.com/weapons-division/


----------



## Foch

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I carry Springfield, But I lust a Wilson Combat.


----------



## cbouza3

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Is there a shortlist for an ideal first handgun? I'd like to get active at a local range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktuesday

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



cbouza3 said:


> Is there a shortlist for an ideal first handgun? I'd like to get active at a local range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try a bunch out first. A lot of it depends on your preferences. For example, Glocks are often suggested, but while they're fine weapons, I don't care much for the ergonomics. The CZ75 has gotten really popular lately, but I thought it was just "okay" even though I like 1911s.

The only real recommendation for a first handgun I would give is to get a common caliber (9mm, 40S&W, 45ACP, 38spl, 357mag etc.). No, I'm not going to open a can of worms about the merits of each choice, just get something that's easy to find. If you get something in, for example, 38 super, you may have a hard time finding ammo.


----------



## cbouza3

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



blacktuesday said:


> Try a bunch out first. A lot of it depends on your preferences.
> 
> The only real recommendation for a first handgun I would give is to get a common caliber (9mm, 40S&W, 45ACP, 38spl, 357mag etc.).


Thanks. Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I converted to all-Glock a while back and haven't looked back...except I kinda want a j frame now. Sold my Sig TTT 1911 for cash plus a G21 which I shoot much better than the heavy-but-beautiful (or is that "sweet spirited"?) 1911. Carry is a G26 although I sometimes wonder if a 19 would be a better choice there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

If anyone is lookin for a great 9mm in a carry size (Glock 26 sized) then check out the FNH FNS compact. Just picked one up last week and went and put 200 rounds thru it yesterday and wow am I impressed


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



cbouza3 said:


> Is there a shortlist for an ideal first handgun? I'd like to get active at a local range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truthfully, everyone gets over excited about brand loyalty and fashion, without starting a flamewar here I would like to say this: 
Most people who say what you "have" to get, have never been in a serious situation and are regurgitating what they saw or read in a magazine. 
The other problem is this stuff is getting more trendy than iphones, seriously it now "tacticool" this and that, you can now hang a laser, flashlight, can opener, car keys, and bipod off many of the compact pistols. (who needs a picatinny rail for concealed carry). 
The top dogs (and in no order)- Glock, S&W, Springfield, FN, SIG, etc.... are making some pretty quality items, some of these brands have a little more difficult warranty department than others or parts can be difficult to source so do some homework on the companies as well. 
The most reliable and accurate pistol you can have is the one that is most comfortable in "YOUR" hand, with controls in places you find useful, (safeties, mag releases, slide stops....) 
If you are new to the game something like a full size 22 pistol is a fantastic way to get started and learn how to control, handle and accurately shoot, with almost no recoil, cheap ammo and tons of affordable choices. Once you know what "YOU" like then you can shop for larger bore handguns with a little more confidence. I am by far not saying that all manufacturers or even firearms within one manufacturer are created equal but the right fitting/feeling pistol from a reputable maker with do more for you than any magazine/blog ever will.

Don't let somebody tell you "its just a little 22....." They are quieter, cheaper, and more versatile than many other calibers out there. I shoot competitively and go back to the 22 rifle and pistol once in a while to brush up on some fine skills. So don't let anyone say "well if you want a pistol you have to have at least a XX mm or XX caliber.

I am not sure what your local range is like but there are some in my area that will rent you a firearm, this is the best way to find out what you like before you buy, if you don't have friends in your area that will take you out.

The bottom line is this: You are the one using it, so it should be what feels best to you! This also includes shooting stances and grip methods.

I hope this helps you out. PM me if you have other questions


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I am personally a big fan of 1911 style pistols, they just work for me. Like the watches many of us modify, nobody has made one that just perfect out of the box to me, so most of my stuff has been modded for accuracy/reliability purposes.


----------



## cbouza3

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



anvilart43 said:


> Truthfully, everyone gets over excited about brand loyalty and fashion, without starting a flamewar here I would like to say this:
> Most people who say what you "have" to get, have never been in a serious situation and are regurgitating what they saw or read in a magazine.
> The other problem is this stuff is getting more trendy than iphones, seriously it now "tacticool" this and that, you can now hang a laser, flashlight, can opener, car keys, and bipod off many of the compact pistols. (who needs a picatinny rail for concealed carry).
> The top dogs (and in no order)- Glock, S&W, Springfield, FN, SIG, etc.... are making some pretty quality items, some of these brands have a little more difficult warranty department than others or parts can be difficult to source so do some homework on the companies as well.
> The most reliable and accurate pistol you can have is the one that is most comfortable in "YOUR" hand, with controls in places you find useful, (safeties, mag releases, slide stops....)
> If you are new to the game something like a full size 22 pistol is a fantastic way to get started and learn how to control, handle and accurately shoot, with almost no recoil, cheap ammo and tons of affordable choices. Once you know what "YOU" like then you can shop for larger bore handguns with a little more confidence. I am by far not saying that all manufacturers or even firearms within one manufacturer are created equal but the right fitting/feeling pistol from a reputable maker with do more for you than any magazine/blog ever will.
> 
> Don't let somebody tell you "its just a little 22....." They are quieter, cheaper, and more versatile than many other calibers out there. I shoot competitively and go back to the 22 rifle and pistol once in a while to brush up on some fine skills. So don't let anyone say "well if you want a pistol you have to have at least a XX mm or XX caliber.
> 
> I am not sure what your local range is like but there are some in my area that will rent you a firearm, this is the best way to find out what you like before you buy, if you don't have friends in your area that will take you out.
> 
> The bottom line is this: You are the one using it, so it should be what feels best to you! This also includes shooting stances and grip methods.
> 
> I hope this helps you out. PM me if you have other questions


Thank you for this thoughtful reply. It helps immensely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



cbouza3 said:


> Thank you for this thoughtful reply. It helps immensely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime!! I am happy if it helps.

I just hate to see people fall short due to someone else's sales goals, or what their favorite writer was given a pistol for free to review (some give good reviews to keep getting free stuff). There are too many people that end up hating or having a bad experience with new adventures because of this kind of commercialism.


----------



## pixnw

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

For some of us this is like asking "which kid is your favorite?". I'm a serious firearm enthusiast and my son and I shoot competitively. I have a mill and lathe and do quite a bit of my own gunsmith work and have built several customs. My gun safe is a 400sqft walk in with humidity control and fire suppression. Even among the firearms I use for competition (USPSA, IDPA, Steel Challenge and ISSA Speed Steel) I have favorites amongst the various competitive classifications. I carry pretty much 24/7 and my favorite varies from day to day, often dictated by the season and how I'm dressed. I have a lot of love for the 1911 platform and own several, vintage as well as modern. A couple of my favorite open class competitive guns are 2011 variants, which is basically a double stack 1911. As much as I love and appreciate 1911's, I wouldn't want to be limited to only owning 1911's. I will say that folks that say things like "my striker fired pistol (insert Glock, Springfield, etc) has just as good of a trigger as a good 1911" has never shot a nice 1911 with a great trigger.

For those that carry, please maintain your firearms and practice with them regularly. At an IDPA match a few years ago the MD offered to let competitors shoot one of the stages with their normal carry gun, if it wasn't the one they were already using. The majority of them couldn't even finish the stage without a malfunction. No matter how you carry, body oils, dust, lint, etc., will find there way into your firearm and magazines (for auto's).

My favorite handgun today, just because it's the one I happen to be carrying right now, is a Wilson CQB Commander. It got the nod today, though it was close between it and a Sig M11-A1. I'm very comfortable carrying a 1911 cocked and locked and wouldn't carry one any other way, but I do really like the DA first shot of the Sig when carrying one in the tube.


----------



## HSTexan

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I don't own one, but my father does so I've had the chance to shoot it a bit--Sig P210-6. One of the most incredible guns I've ever shot. Unbelievably accurate and the slide is butter smooth (it still amazes me every time I feel it) with nice and tight tolerances.


----------



## pixnw

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



HSTexan said:


> I don't own one, but my father does so I've had the chance to shoot it a bit--Sig P210-6. One of the most incredible guns I've ever shot. Unbelievably accurate and the slide is butter smooth (it still amazes me every time I feel it) with nice and tight tolerances.


Sigs are incredibly well designed and manufactured firearms.


----------



## Mr. T

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I own a Ruger SR1911 commander in 9mm and a Glock 23. love them both and they are both completely different. My next will be a Sig sauer 1911 nightmare.


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



pixnw said:


> Sigs are incredibly well designed and manufactured firearms.


+1


----------



## fiddletown

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I've been a 1911 guy for many years and have some very nice ones, including a custom Colt Commander done for me by Jason Burton at Heirloom Precision.

However, I've also recently come to appreciate the simplicity of the Glock and like the Glock 19 very much. I do have small hands. So while I can manage the Glock 19 reasonably well, I had a grip reduction done by ROBAR. That was a great improvement.


----------



## franco60

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Boring old Glock 17 I've had for 25 years. Great piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBill

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

STI tactical 5.0. Double stack clip, full length dust cover, ambi safety lever, they don't look much cooler than that!!


----------



## Tricky73

My clock 17. Only because it’s an personal issue protection weapon for security forces here in Northern Ireland and I’ve got years experience with the same weapon on ranges in the Uk and during operations in Afghanistan during my military career. 

I’ve used the browning and sig but I prefer the simple clock 17 with the ability to carry made ready with one in at all times should the situation arise I can draw and squeeze without having to rack


----------



## Len1738

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

It's a tie between my Walther PPQ and CZ-75B for me!


----------



## Purple Hayz

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I'm likely in the minority here (no surprise), but I've never had any need for more than the same "mouse gun" I've carried the past 17 years--a Beretta 950 jetfire in .25 ACP

I can still lay a 3 to 6" spread at 7 yards (good enough for my CC cert), and if there's ever a problem that lives through 8 rounds center mass, I'm sure it can be "solved" with my Spyderco...


----------



## cigar66

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19 perfect!


----------



## DOYAM

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig P226 in .40


----------



## Paulo 8135

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My mum wouldn't let me have an airgun. She hardly let me have an imitation gun, or a plastic sword.

My dad had a knife. He has a gun now.

I have a sword, I live in Ireland.


----------



## Purple Hayz

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Paulo 8135 said:


> My mum wouldn't let me have an airgun. She hardly let me have an imitation gun, or a plastic sword.
> 
> My dad had a knife. He has a gun now.
> 
> I have a sword, I live in Ireland.


Sorry mate I'm calling BS here.

If you really lived Ireland you'd have a shillelagh ;-)


----------



## Paulo 8135

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Purple Hayz said:


> Sorry mate I'm calling BS here.
> 
> If you really lived Ireland you'd have a shillelagh ;-)


discountcutlery.net gets swords thru customs.


----------



## jberberich

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I love my P229 Legion. Worth every penny.


----------



## enkay

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I like so many of them - my favorite has to be my Sig P226. It is a weird "parts bin" gun as it has the lower of the enhanced slite (beaver tail and SRT). Thing is a tack driver


----------



## City74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Just picked up my first 38 stubby (S&W 442) that I have been having fun carrying in my Crossbreed Holsters ankle rig. Not something I would EDC but occasionally its fun as a backup


----------



## brycee

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

This is really hard for me. The Vp9 is a great gun but I haven't gotten used to the magazine release. 
I would probably say my Springfield 1911 9mm Range Officer.

Springfield-Armory-Range-Officer-9mm-1.jpg


----------



## TheHans

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Favorite is my first production year Colt .357 magnum revolver. Inherited from my grandfather and will always cherish it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig Sauer P228 in 9x19mm Parabellum. Perfect balance in my hands, 13+1 Gold Dots for any bumps in the night. Though I must say, I covet my dad's Stainless Colt Python .357 Mag. If there's ever been a cleaner single action trigger break, I don't want to know.


----------



## mharris660

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Not a gun guy but I do hike and fish in Grizzly country so I pack a model 69 S&W 44 mag.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I've only ever purchased one "trendy" handgun; it was a P226 in 1986 while stationed in Germany. Turns out it was a pretty smart choice which has served me well over the years. Before the Sig I was a dyed in the wool 1911 guy. I still have several, my favorite is the 3 digit Les Baer PII...it's smooth as buddah.


----------



## Knives and Lint

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I think my favorite may be one of the first pistols I bought when I was old enough to buy myself a pistol...The HK USP compact with stainless slide, in .40 cal.

I think the best shooting pistol I've ever owned was the HK Mark 23. I still remember the first time I took it out shooting. It was just so damn accurate. We kept backing up further and further, but our shots still remained dead on target. I can't remember the distance, but it was further than I'd even considered shooting pistols before. It was amazing. My shooting partner immediately went out and bought one of his own.


----------



## kamonjj

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 33 for winter carry 
Sig p938 for summer carry
Glock 34 for nightstand/home protection

Various others for fun times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avee8tor

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Hands down it was my CZ SP01 Shadow 9MM. That thing was dead nuts accurate! Super comfy in the hands too. I also bought the CZ Cadet .22 conversion kit for it so I could shoot all day and save money. Wish I still had it, it's just all the restrictions in Canada make keeping them and shooting them more difficult.


----------



## mkim520

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19


----------



## DANinCLE

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I am enjoying my Sig p320 platform. Have a couple of caliber and frame sizes that I can switch between which is cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DANinCLE

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Here is the subcompact 9mm configuration:

*8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team. -Admin*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJ99

Cz Sp01 shadow is my favorite 9mm. Cz makes an amazing and accurate pistol. 45 I have to go with my trusted 1911. Went to Iraq with it and it never left my side.


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19 for me


----------



## Spyderco1993

Glock


----------



## Spyderco1993

Glock 19 number one then 22


----------



## gmansbu

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19 or H&K vp40


----------



## 1981Eagle

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I like a Glock 43 for carry ... but for pure fun .... it's this
Beretta 87T with a Tactical Innovations TAC65. Nice and quiet!


----------



## tototacoro

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I too like the Coonan, but I don't really have a favorite. I use what's appropriate for my attire. Lately, I switched from semi to wheel guns, and I currently carry a S&W 627 enhanced for my edc. It's small and hardly noticeable. If my back wasn't getting older, it'd be a 1911 all day, everyday.


----------



## Drewkeys

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Anything 1911 is my favorite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig P226 for when serious....Ruger Old Army for when not. Big bang and puff of smoke always makes me smile.


----------



## Foch

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Wilson Combat. Tactical Supergrade Professional .45acp


----------



## WatchHound007

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

At the moment my Kimber 1911 Super Match that I bought about 20 years ago. Wish I still had my Hk P7M13 that I foolishly sold, also about 15 years ago. Should have kept that one.


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19 is a great all around pistol imho.


----------



## KrabbyKakes

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My first handgun that I purchased for myself was a Sig P320C in 9mm. It's exactly the gun I wanted, but now that I have it, it has kind of lost its charm. Don't get me wrong, its a great gun and I love it. But it's grip is a little fat for my hands. I've been thinking about selling it and getting either a P07 or the new MP2.0s.


----------



## davelemi

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Tough question, but I'll choose my 90's era Sig P226 with the SRT. I've had it for a very long time and it just oozes quality and reliability. Currently I'm having fun with my G40 MOS 10mm using full power Underwood ammo. Just received a KKM 7in match barrel- very large pistol.


----------



## James Haury

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I do own firearms(22 cal rifles and a 20 gauge) and pellet guns. My favorite pellet pistol is a toss up between my CROSMAN 2240(5.5mm pellets) and my BEEMAN P3 (4.5 mm pellets) both make a very nice PFFT.Oh I almost forgot a 22 cal break barrel springer pistol.It is quite heavy which is good. They cost very little to shoot. If i bought a pistol, It would be a Hi point 9mm. It is by all accounts quite rugged and also accurate.I can't ask for much more.


----------



## FB3783

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Nothing beats a custom 1911 for me.

Funny my first photo on a watch forum is of a gun. first and your last. rule 8: Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FB3783

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



FB3783 said:


> Nothing beats a custom 1911 for me.
> 
> Funny my first photo on a watch forum is of a gun. first and your last. rule 8: Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. Won't happen again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



WatchHound007 said:


> At the moment my Kimber 1911 Super Match that I bought about 20 years ago. Wish I still had my Hk P7M13 that I foolishly sold, also about 15 years ago. Should have kept that one.


Hah, I have a P7M13 that I'm going to sell. Just too large for my hands (once cocked it fits well, but it is awkward on the draw). Maybe I could trade it for a watch....P It is a shame that mechanism never caught on, it was so safe and precise. Terrible for the range though, I knew guys with 2 just so 1 could cool while they kept shooting!


----------



## PeteJ

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favourite used to be a Sig P226, which I used for years and years and years. However, recently I've moved to an H&K USP 9mm and love it. It's just as printable as the P226 but it feels sturdier and like it will take more abuse.


----------



## Hamstur

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

From a collection perspective, my favorite is my Nighthawk Night Owl 1911 in 9mm ... noticed that Springfield now offers the Professional in 9mm ... hmm! But for practical purpose, have to say HK P30SK (V1 LE model with night sights)


----------



## jdmfetish

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Best Sidearm FN57
Best Concealed Carry Glock 19


----------



## Watchology101

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I will never understand how a human being can stuff a Glock 19 comfortably down their pants. Current favorite that I own is the Walther PPQ m2.


----------



## DaveandStu

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

686 S&W international. 357 6 shot wheel gun, matches up nicely to my 1894 carbine for scrubwork

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverKid

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Sig P229


----------



## City74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I just bought my first Dan Wesson. I got the 5" Valor in 45acp and after shooting it for the first time, I'll have to say it might be my fav pistol I have ever shot. While it's not a carry gun, it's an awesome range gun. If ya don't have one get one


----------



## Moss28

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Dan Wesson does make a great 1911. Right in the sweet spot of affordability and refinement.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## srleadjb

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I've carried many (many!) guns everyday for a living. Most recent is my favorite. I can drive tacks with her.

Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm Pro w/Trijicon HD sights.


----------



## Uncle Miltie

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Korth blued revolver, .357.


----------



## tonygermano2

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My favorite EDC is my Springfield XDS .45. My favorite that I own is one of the original Colt .32s purchased by Theodore Roosevelt for the NYPD. Ive had so many offers to sell it, but I found it in mine father's things a few years ago, and I am just not certain where he got it. Unfortunately, I cannot ask him, and my mother does not know, so Im thinking it must have meant something to him....so it means something to me.


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Gen 4 Glock 27 for EDC. Gen 4 23 for backup home defense. The 23 fits my hand better, but is harder to conceal, so I stick to the little guy for ccw.


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My "Fav Pistol", the one I like the most because it is fun to shoot and because of sentimental reasons, is a Webley MkVI .455 cal. Revolver. I've been shooting a Webley for 40 years.


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Watchology101 said:


> I will never understand how a human being can stuff a Glock 19 comfortably down their pants. Current favorite that I own is the Walther PPQ m2.


Pretty easily considering the 19 is smaller than the PPQ with the exception of the slightly longer slide (I'm much more critical of grip length for CC). Although, I prefer OWB these days.

PS - That PPQ trigger is amazing.


----------



## JPastorok

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19 is my go-to for carry / defense, but I do love to shoot my Dan Wesson Specialist in 9mm.


----------



## bsshog40

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My Ruger Super Redhawk .44 magnum


----------



## timboogeyman

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 43 is my car gun but my favorite I've ever shot is an HK P2000. Don't shoot enough to justify buying one though....


----------



## timboogeyman

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



rwbenjey said:


> Pretty easily considering the 19 is smaller than the PPQ with the exception of the slightly longer slide (I'm much more critical of grip length for CC). Although, I prefer OWB these days.
> 
> PS - That PPQ trigger is amazing.


I tried to carry a G19 for about 6 months and kept getting a slide in my gut with appendix carry. Too big of a gun for my 5'8 frame. When I'd carry in 6 o'clock I'd print too. G43 was a god-sent when they came out with it.


----------



## timboogeyman

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



rwbenjey said:


> Pretty easily considering the 19 is smaller than the PPQ with the exception of the slightly longer slide (I'm much more critical of grip length for CC). Although, I prefer OWB these days.
> 
> PS - That PPQ trigger is amazing.


I tried to carry a G19 for about 6 months and kept getting a slide in my gut with appendix carry. Too big of a gun for my 5'8 frame. When I'd carry in 6 o'clock I'd print too. G43 was a god-sent when they came out with it.


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



timboogeyman said:


> I tried to carry a G19 for about 6 months and kept getting a slide in my gut with appendix carry. Too big of a gun for my 5'8 frame. When I'd carry in 6 o'clock I'd print too. G43 was a god-sent when they came out with it.


Quite so! Those single stacks are nice


----------



## Rivarama

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Any H&K P7 fans?


----------



## iBlake

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 17 I guess.


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Rivarama said:


> Any H&K P7 fans?


I love the P7 I always shot it better than any other 9mm in my collection. I'd show you a picture but the last time I did that "E9 Bo" slapped me with a infraction lol.


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Rivarama said:


> Any H&K P7 fans?





01coltcolt said:


> I love the P7 I always shot it better than any other 9mm in my collection. I'd show you a picture but the last time I did that "E9 Bo" slapped me with a infraction lol.


Several decades ago I worked for an organization that issued the P7 for individuals pulling security duty. The P7s were accurate, due mostly to having a fixed high quality barrel and a light trigger pull, but the gas system caused them to get hot during fast extended shooting practice, and most people never had the comfortable hand fit they found in other pistols such as the 1911 and BHP. They also are rather heavy for their size. That being said, I have no doubt some people find the P7 to have great hand fit, don't mind the weight and hot gas system, and shoot them better than anything else, but they would be in the minority of pistol shooters. The biggest obstacle for the P7's success is the Glock 19 that does everything necessary that the P7 does, at less weight, with more ammunition capacity, and at much less cost.


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My fave is my 1862 Remington "top strap" 45 cal CW firing wheel gun.
lo own a 1853 P53 68 cal C W rifled musket. Did CW reenacting for 13
years. Can't pack tha gear anymore.

My most desired pistol? 454 Casull.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Foch

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Springfield XDm-9mm and Range Master TRP .45 after that anything Wilson Combats makes that I can't afford...


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

CZ P-07
Bronze-colored Glock 19
Smith & Wesson 1911SC E Series


----------



## 94Supra

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I'm a fan of the 1911 platform. Kimber's should very well in my opinion but I know there a nicer custom 1911's out there. It just depends on how much you're trying to spend.


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Nom de Forum said:


> Several decades ago I worked for an organization that issued the P7 for individuals pulling security duty. The P7s were accurate, due mostly to having a fixed high quality barrel and a light trigger pull, but the gas system caused them to get hot during fast extended shooting practice, and most people never had the comfortable hand fit they found in other pistols such as the 1911 and BHP. They also are rather heavy for their size. That being said, I have no doubt some people find the P7 to have great hand fit, don't mind the weight and hot gas system, and shoot them better than anything else, but they would be in the minority of pistol shooters. The biggest obstacle for the P7's success is the Glock 19 that does everything necessary that the P7 does, at less weight, with more ammunition capacity, and at much less cost.


So to sum up your notes, the G19 is your favorite pistol.


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



01coltcolt said:


> So to sum up your notes, the G19 is your favorite pistol.


I don't own a G19 and it is not my favorite pistol. I owned a G19 for about 3 weeks in 1992. The G19 and many other comparable pistols are greatly preferred over the P7 by the general public and professionals who carry pistols. The reasons for this are numerous and include a dislike of some of the P7 characteristics I mentioned in my previous post. Don't let that bother you if you like the P7 because all that matters is that you like it. Because of my lifestyle I most frequently carry a G43 (I own three), but I occasionally carry a G20 with a 6" KKM when I venture into the wilder parts of Arizona. My favorite pistol is a Webley MkVI .455 revolver and I never carry it.


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



01coltcolt said:


> So to sum up your notes, the G19 is your favorite pistol.


I don't own a G19 and it is not my favorite pistol. I owned a G19 for about 3 weeks in 1992. The G19 and many other comparable pistols are greatly preferred over the P7 by the general public and professionals who carry pistols. The reasons for this are numerous and include a dislike of some of the P7 characteristics I mentioned in my previous post. Don't let that bother you if you like the P7 because all that matters is that you like it. Because of my lifestyle I most frequently carry a G43 (I own three), but I occasionally carry a G20 with a 6" KKM when I venture into the wilder parts of Arizona. My favorite pistol is a Webley MkVI .455 revolver and I never carry it.


----------



## T185

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

EDC glock 19
Tried the high end .45 route for a while ended up selling all three and now I'm back to the ugly but reliable glock


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Nom de Forum said:


> I don't own a G19 and it is not my favorite pistol. I owned a G19 for about 3 weeks in 1992. The G19 and many other comparable pistols are greatly preferred over the P7 by the general public and professionals who carry pistols. The reasons for this are numerous and include a dislike of some of the P7 characteristics I mentioned in my previous post. Don't let that bother you if you like the P7 because all that matters is that you like it. Because of my lifestyle I most frequently carry a G43 (I own three), but I occasionally carry a G20 with a 6" KKM when I venture into the wilder parts of Arizona. My favorite pistol is a Webley MkVI .455 revolver and I never carry it.


No worries brother, I wasn't bothered. I have a P7 but defiantly not my favorite. But I shoot it well. Its more of a staple in my collection. If I had to choose a favorite, I would go with my P30 I carry. BTW I'm from AZ. I grew up in Mesa and Chandler. Chandler was Cow farms and fields back then. I miss that place. Graduated HS there went in the military and 26 years later..................


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



01coltcolt said:


> No worries brother, I wasn't bothered. I have a P7 but defiantly not my favorite. But I shoot it well. Its more of a staple in my collection. If I had to choose a favorite, I would go with my P30 I carry. BTW I'm from AZ. I grew up in Mesa and Chandler. Chandler was Cow farms and fields back then. I miss that place. Graduated HS there went in the military and 26 years later..................


The P7 is fun to shoot because of its interesting manual of arms, quite accurate, and certainly a very serviceable self-defense pistol, but your P30 is an excellent choice for a primary self-defense pistol. I'm a native Arizonan, graduate of Scottsdale High (closed in 1983 because the land was too valuable to not be sold for expensive apartments/condos and trendy bars), and remember the days when Chandler and Gilbert were not trendy but "farmy".


----------



## Xocjm

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Springfield XDm 9mm. One handgun holding 20 rounds!


----------



## ChevyKevy

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Anything made by CZ!


----------



## Humbucking

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I have a couple of custom 1911s built on Colt series 70 base guns. My favorite so far is a 1979 Colt Gold Cup NM that is 2 tone (blued slide & hard chrome frame), front strap checkering, ed brown beavertail, gold bead front sight, Kart NM barrell & NM bushing. Cocobollo grips. Its a laser!


----------



## raf1919

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

one day want a colt phython


----------



## blacktuesday

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



raf1919 said:


> one day want a colt phython


That would definitely be nice, but with the prices on those things, I'd be scared to take it out of the safe!


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



raf1919 said:


> one day want a colt phython


You may find interesting an article in the latest (July 2018) American Rifleman that is entitled "A Colt's Python Primer".


----------



## 0seeker0

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I'm a big fan of the S&W M&P line, have always been reliable and accurate for me. Just stepped into a Shield, though I haven't shot it yet.


----------



## jojofett

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Toss up between my CZ P09 (great trigger) and my Walther PPK/S (real deal made in W. Germany)


----------



## quixote

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Les Baer boss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

It depends differrent pistols for differrent purposes.

For range/fun shooting - CZ 75 Shadow 2, DW 9mm and .45 1911s, Colt Python, Walther PPQ.

For CCW - Glock 42 or M&P Shield.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

*Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Nom de Forum said:


> I don't own a G19 and it is not my favorite pistol. I owned a G19 for about 3 weeks in 1992. The G19 and many other comparable pistols are greatly preferred over the P7 by the general public and professionals who carry pistols. The reasons for this are numerous and include a dislike of some of the P7 characteristics I mentioned in my previous post. Don't let that bother you if you like the P7 because all that matters is that you like it. Because of my lifestyle I most frequently carry a G43 (I own three), but I occasionally carry a G20 with a 6" KKM when I venture into the wilder parts of Arizona. My favorite pistol is a Webley MkVI .455 revolver and I never carry it.


To an extent, the daily carry pistols of many security and law enforcement personnel are not solely based on how good it is shoot. For example, when you are carrying day in and day out, you don't want something with a light or hair trigger. Most of LE friends say their departments prohibit them from putting any enhancements on the pistols because they want that bit of a weight/resistance to trigger pull. In emergencies (or life threatenign situations) however you adrenaline is so high that you almost pull even if the trigger was a good 20 pound stiff (just saying).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I have many firearms. And I shoot a lot. At one point, I was putting 10,000 rounds per year downrange. I don't compete anymore and other activities have taken up time I used to devote to shooting pistols. I still shoot a lot of sporting clays .. that eats up a lot of time. My wife is on track for nearly 20,000 rounds this year and I'm probably going to shoot 10k. Anyway, just setting the tone for my response. My favorite pistol is my Guncrafter Industries No Name finished in Turnbull blue with elephant ivory grips. It's a range toy only though. As are many of my favorite pistols. I guess my favorite defense pistol is my Dan Wesson Valkyrie in 9mm. Or my Nighthawk Customs Bob Marvel (also in 9mm).

- - - Updated - - -

I have many firearms. And I shoot a lot. At one point, I was putting 10,000 rounds per year downrange. I don't compete anymore and other activities have taken up time I used to devote to shooting pistols. I still shoot a lot of sporting clays .. that eats up a lot of time. My wife is on track for nearly 20,000 rounds this year and I'm probably going to shoot 10k. Anyway, just setting the tone for my response. My favorite pistol is my Guncrafter Industries No Name finished in Turnbull blue with elephant ivory grips. It's a range toy only though. As are many of my favorite pistols. I guess my favorite defense pistol is my Dan Wesson Valkyrie in 9mm. Or my Nighthawk Customs Bob Marvel (also in 9mm).


----------



## DrGonzo

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Range/home: CZ P09

EDC: Ruger LC9S

If I had the cash right now it would be:

CZ P10C

Dan Wesson Guardian

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock. It's a work horse. I carry one for work every day and I carry one when I'm not at work. I've worked in the gun industry and shot almost everything but I still come back to Glock.


----------



## GreenManalishi

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

This is a difficult question to answer. I guess my favorite currently would be my Glock 43 that I carry daily. It's not fancy or expensive but I've found it to be a great CC pistol.


----------



## RichG

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

My Glock 23 with tritium night sights and flash light at home, M&P Shield 9mm for concealed carry.


----------



## maguirejp

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Two favorites... SW model 10 38special heavy barrel and then a SW Model 39. 9mm. These were my first and last service sidearms and I have many fond memories of both. Am retired now and no longer have any firesrms.
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## quixote

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I think most of the guns mentioned here are utility guns. No luxury guns. Which is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



quixote said:


> I think most of the guns mentioned here are utility guns. No luxury guns. Which is good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well .. either you missed my post or your idea of luxury gun is different than mine.


----------



## Silo

Seecamp .32acp. Luxury in it's manufacturing.

S&W Mod. 19 (1967) Luxury in it's finish and performance.


----------



## DaveandStu

S&W international. 357 ...


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Glock 19 and 26. Twenty years in service an not one issue!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdxl

M&P 9mm Shield.


----------



## dannyking

If you talk luxury then Dan Wesson, Les Baer, or any of the other high end custom guns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jermyzy

CZ Shadow 2


----------



## galvestonokie

Ed Brown 1911 Kobra in 9mm


----------



## hapasnyper

Colt 80s series gold cup 1911


----------



## 10mmauto

Kimber Eclipse II in 10mm (what else?)


----------



## BOND007

Its ugly, heavy, outdated... but I've the most rounds fired and am clinically surgical with...the Beretta M-9. Quite possible the least exotic thing to come out of Italy since the Alfa Romeo Arna.


----------



## Nom de Forum

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



dannyking said:


> To an extent, the daily carry pistols of many security and law enforcement personnel are not solely based on how good it is shoot. For example, when you are carrying day in and day out, you don't want something with a light or hair trigger. Most of LE friends say their departments prohibit them from putting any enhancements on the pistols because they want that bit of a weight/resistance to trigger pull. In emergencies (or life threatenign situations) however you adrenaline is so high that you almost pull even if the trigger was a good 20 pound stiff (just saying).


I don't disagree with you but what really makes the biggest difference for LE departments is not the weight of the trigger pull, that can always be increased to a certain extent even on a SA design like the 1911, but the cost of the gun and maintenance. Heckler and Koch pistols such as the P7 are typically much more expensive than competing designs and the P7 was not an exception.

What you mention about LE departments wanting heavier trigger pulls is true. Unfortunately it is flawed logic that motivates them. The only thing that can be depended upon to prevent the unintended pull of a trigger is not heavier trigger pull weights or manually applied safeties, it is fingers off triggers and out of trigger guards until ready to shoot. When you put psychologically comforting heavy trigger weight and manual safeties on a pistol you just make it easier for users to be less diligent in keeping their finger of the trigger. Pistol training today regardless of whether the pistol has a heavy trigger pull or manual safety specifies keeping the finger off the trigger and out of the trigger guard until the moment of shooting. When you don't have the psychological crutch of a heavy trigger pull and manual safety the mind of well trained shooters becomes very focused on using the most important and only sure safety feature of pistol shooting - keeping you finger off the trigger and out of the trigger guard. Even a DA revolver with a heavy and long trigger pull weight is just providing an illusion of greater safety. The great Bill Jordan, famous for his incredible draw speed among other things, had unintended discharges/negligent discharges because to gain speed he placed his finger on the trigger at the beginning of his draw before being on target. It does not matter that more than 99% of the time he did not unintentionally pull the trigger. Being an extraordinarily proficient shooter does not make you a safe shooter. Jordan once made the mistake of not immediately checking the status of a pistol he had picked-up and fired a shot through a wall that killed a fellow LEO. Every time you handle a firearm the first action must be to determine its status.


----------



## Sporkmaker

10mmauto said:


> Kimber Eclipse II in 10mm (what else?)


Beautiful piece. Long ago I got my Ultra Carry II with the plain stainless finish before I knew that the Eclipse existed. Still kick myself for that one.


----------



## Nmishkin

Back when I was a LEO I carried a 9mm sig p229 with the da/sa srt trigger. Such a well built gun. I put thousands of rounds through it without a hiccup.


----------



## quixote

I am liking HK lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Currently my EDC P229 Sig Legion, and my Bob tail commander Wilson Combat 1911.


----------



## quixote

American Jedi said:


> Currently my EDC P229 Sig Legion, and my Bob tail commander Wilson Combat 1911.


Seem like very good carry choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

quixote said:


> Seem like very good carry choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks they are the two that seem to get most of my hip time.
I think I give slight preference to the Sig though. I have carried one most of my life in some form or another and I like having 30 rounds as opposed to 16 with the extra mag.


----------



## quixote

American Jedi said:


> Thanks they are the two that seem to get most of my hip time.
> I think I give slight preference to the Sig though. I have carried one most of my life in some form or another and I like having 30 rounds as opposed to 16 with the extra mag.


I always think the sig 228 is the best carry gun that sig offered. P229 is very similar to 228 except with 40cal possibility. 1911 carry very cool and practical, but it's not the best option out there despite the fact that I am a 1911 fan. Wilson combat is as good as you get although at the high price range all the custom 1911s are about the same good build quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NowIsNoTimeAtAll

quixote said:


> I always think the sig 228 is the best carry gun that sig offered.


Couldn't agree more - especially with all of the variants you can choose from.

As for all time favorite, I'd have to say my CZ P-01. Not great for carry, but ergonomics are incredible.


----------



## quixote

NowIsNoTimeAtAll said:


> Couldn't agree more - especially with all of the variants you can choose from.
> 
> As for all time favorite, I'd have to say my CZ P-01. Not great for carry, but ergonomics are incredible.


I don't have a favor carry gun as I switch around. P228, p938, HK uspc 9mm, and bunch of 1911s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Shield 9mm is an awesome EDC. I also have a 642 Airweight which I like to carry and hate to shoot!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## narchibald

Smith and Wesson 637 for Concealed Carry
Smith and Wesson 29 in general


----------



## Tricky73

Glock 17 because it’s my personal protection weapon issued for my job and the only gun I can legally carry in the U.K. 

It’s tried and tested served me as a solider in Afghanistan and now as a police officer at home.


----------



## quixote

Too bad this thread can’t have pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truep287

Sig p229


----------



## ljb187

Out of the blue my dad - who may have never touched a gun before - gave me a .32 caliber Smith & Wesson Model 1 1/2 Second Issue revolver from around 1870. It was like nothing I'd ever seen: rim fire, bottom break, spur trigger...I had a lot of fun tracking down exactly what it was, how it worked, how it was used...I'm pretty certain I'll never fire it, but it's the favorite.


----------



## dan360

can't pick 1. Can pick top 5 though


Sig P220 
Glock 19
Seecamp
Freedom Arms BFR
S&W 340PD


----------



## Nom de Forum

ljb187 said:


> Out of the blue my dad - who may have never touched a gun before - gave me a .32 caliber Smith & Wesson Model 1 1/2 Second Issue revolver from around 1870. It was like nothing I'd ever seen: rim fire, bottom break, spur trigger...I had a lot of fun tracking down exactly what it was, how it worked, how it was used...I'm pretty certain I'll never fire it, but it's the favorite.


Ammunition for your revolver is still available if you should change you mind about firing it. Have it inspected by a gunsmith, a real gunsmith, before making any decision to fire it. While a .32 rimfire black powder cartridge is not very powerful it still could be dangerous to fire the pistol. Just because it is old does not make it unsafe though, years ago I fired .38 rimfire in a converted 1858 Remington revolver I inherited.


----------



## Bahn112

CZ 75 Tactical Sport 9mm.

Choices are somewhat limited as I live in Commiefornia unless you want to pay big money for off-roster stuff.


----------



## Bahn112

<double tap>


----------



## wjhoffmann

Springfield Armory V16 Long Slide .45 Super


----------



## rwbenjey

Recently switched from a G19 to a P30 (as the price now matches). Amazing handgun.


----------



## ElliotH11

Dan Wesson Vigil .45. Great 1911 for sub $1500


----------



## iuprof

M&P Shield 9mm

Springfield Lightweight Champion Operator 1911


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff10236

Hmm, my favorite hand gun. Hard question. I guess it somewhat depends upon my mood. Generally, I'd say medium and full sized revolvers and 1911s.

Specifically, the S&W 57 I had from the first few months of production was one of the nicest guns I ever owned. I loved shooting the caliber. However, I had stopped reloading due to time, and buying new ammo in any volume was difficult (it was hard to find and expensive) so I ended up selling the gun. The SIG P229 I used to have in .40S&W would be high on the list, and I want to get a new one. Out of what I currently have, probably my S&W 1911SC (1st gen) and my S&W 65LS. My .45LC S&W 625 would be high on the list as well.


----------



## FTE

Sig 226


----------



## a8tomic

I love my stainless Ruger Mk2 5-1/2" bull barrel. .22 cal so you can shoot all day for less than $50! I have a ridiculously powerful scope on it (2-9X) for now; it's fun from a rest (or for squirrels, etc.) but it's more fun with the open sights because with the bull (heavy non-tapered) barrel the rise is controlled well for rapid-fire. I actually had a range guy come out to ask if I was shooting full-auto once, haha! (full-auto is verboten at most short/indoor ranges).
When we'd go shooting out in the wilderness back in college, everybody would bring their .357s and .44s and shortly there'd be a line to shoot my gun because it doesn't make your hand sore and (back then) it cost $1 for fifty shots. I had two 12 rd mags and one was being reloaded while the other was being shot. The gun got so hot you could not touch the barrel!

You kids get off my lawn!


----------



## johnmichael

My absolute favorite is my Baby Eagle full size 9mm or it's cousin, Armalite AR-24 full size 9mm. Or is it my Sig P239----40 cal?


----------



## JDMLS430

Mine would have to be my first gun I ever bought. Made in Germany Sig P228


----------



## johnmichael

I don't pack heat often but when I do, it's a Sig. P239 single stack 40 caliber but I must admit to having a fondness for all metal 9mm's too-----so smooth.


----------



## gward10

Glock 40 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989

Steyr L9A1 for ergos, it's hard to not connect with it! Has an extraction issue from time to time though, I need to get the upgraded extractor and plunger. Overall favorite though is probably my semi custom G17 because.... it just works.


----------



## lawtaxi

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Colt Combat Commander


----------



## mpatton4re

I have a Glock 23 and a S&W shield. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mccarthyinvest

FNX 45 FDE w/Threaded Barrell, easiest to shoot accurately for me in .45 ACP. Tried and or own Glocks, Sigs, S&W, etc. JMO


----------



## FTE

Sig 226 in 9mm


----------



## seedubs1

I have a few. 2 favorites:
- CZ SP-01 in 9mm. Has the full boat CGW parts kit in it and the action has been slicked up by one of the best CZ smiths in the country. It's also been milled for a Leupold DPP.
- Ruger MKIV in 22lr. It has a VQ trigger kit and a DPP on it. Super fun to plink with.


----------



## Moondancer

I am a revolver man pure and simple. Give me a well made Ruger or a S&W any day.
The reliability and simplicity of a revolver makes it a far superior home defense weapon. You can shove a revolver under a mattress and 20 years later it will go "bang" if you have to use it to deter an intruder in the middle of the night. If it doesn't go bang, you pull the trigger again. A pistol poses problems for the ordinary person: will you remember if a round is chambered? will you remember where the safety is located? are you going to have to turn the light on to get ready? are both of your hands functional (having had rotator cuff surgery, I would not have been able to work the slide)?

I packed a 45 auto numerous times during my 31 years on active military service and would never recommend one for the ordinary civilian who is highly unlikely to ever need that kind of power, or practice as much as they should. I also think that 38 special is about as powerful a round as most folks will ever need, especially if you have to fire it inside a house and want to preserve your hearing.


Now if you are in law enforcement, or in a combat situation, then go with a good auto.


----------



## Moondancer

I am a revolver man pure and simple. Give me a well made Ruger or a S&W any day.
The reliability and simplicity of a revolver makes it a far superior home defense weapon. You can shove a revolver under a mattress and 20 years later it will go "bang" if you have to use it to deter an intruder in the middle of the night. If it doesn't go bang, you pull the trigger again. A pistol poses problems for the ordinary person: will you remember if a round is chambered? will you remember where the safety is located? are you going to have to turn the light on to get ready? are both of your hands functional (having had rotator cuff surgery, I would not have been able to work the slide)?

I packed a 45 auto numerous times during my 31 years on active military service and would never recommend one for the ordinary civilian who is highly unlikely to ever need that kind of power, or practice as much as they should. I also think that 38 special is about as powerful a round as most folks will ever need, especially if you have to fire it inside a house and want to preserve your hearing.


Now if you are in law enforcement, or in a combat situation, then go with a good auto.


----------



## Perseverence

XD9. It isn't really concealable, at least as much as my ex's XDS.

I'm also really enamored with my Taurus Tracker. Don't care what the general opinion on it is, it's been a workhorse for me.


----------



## seedubs1

Perseverence said:


> XD9. It isn't really concealable, at least as much as my ex's XDS.


Agreed. I hear a lot of people saying a 1911, G19, or other full size pistols are concealable. They aren't. It's REALLY obvious when someone's trying to conceal something that big. I carry a smith shield daily. The shield, g43, xds, lc9s, or PPS are all awesome options. Just pick the one you shoot best out of those.

To those who say I missed the sig p365.....I didn't. I wouldn't carry that piece of Indian made MIM junk if it were given to me for free.


----------



## tmnc

I carry a PPS M2 with Magguts +1 and my home defense is a PPQ M2 with Streamlight TLR 1. Love them both. I will say my dad's G43 is lighter to carry than mine but doesnt hold as well in my hand. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## djsmiles

I carry a Sig P320c for work. Both my wife and I carry Sig P938's when we are out and about.


----------



## captainscott

Kimber 1911 45


----------



## Mathen

I am a sig sauer P220 guy all day. I have both the full size and the carry. 

I also have a P226 which is what gets most of my range time since 9mm ammo is so much cheaper than .45

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941

Sig P938 for EDC, XD40 / S&W M&P 40 for other duties.


----------



## MFB71

Sorry guys not meaning to be controversial but I love the US but can never understand the gun culture living in the UK


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941

Luckily, you won't need to. Have they taken away metal forks from restaurants yet?


----------



## lawtaxi

Well, I carried a Colt Combat Commander (45 ACP) on and off duty in my police days, so I'd stay with that>


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

1911's of course. hehe I have all different calibers, sizes, configurations, and makes. It just feels like home. first center-fire gun i ever shot; in fact the first time my Dad had me shooting one it was the officer size .45 and my hands were so small I wasn't able to fully load the magazine without help! haha

however; I have just started running a Beretta 92 in competition and am absolutely in love with it! I shouldn't like it: cycles too slow, too long of a trigger pull, too long of a trigger reset, trigger guard is too big and the grip is too short and too fat, the recoil impulse dolphins in your hand, These things are just weird! but there is just something about it; Im smitten


----------



## mt_timepieces

Looking to buy my first carry/ range piece. Any recommendations. I'm looking for a decent magazine size at least 14+. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

mtsybulsky said:


> Looking to buy my first carry/ range piece. Any recommendations. I'm looking for a decent magazine size at least 14+. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


A little more info might help suggestion, what's is the proposed carry position, caliber, experience level, one gun collection, price range?

All that being said every time someone asks me this question after asking some questions back I usually answer the following:

I recommend a full size or mid size (at the smallest, small guns are very hard too shoot) polymer 9mm from one of the big three: Glock, Springfield, or Smith and Wesson. Amazing value for money. I shoot competition all the time and any of these three will shoot with the best of them through tens of thousands of rounds a year. Go to a gun store and hold all of them before you decide on a brand see which fits best.

Get comfortable with one of the above then maybe broaden your gun horizons from there


----------



## 92gli

My Springfield range officer 9mm will always be my favorite. I've bought and sold quite a number of other guns since I bought it in 2013 but I've never considered selling that one. My highly modded single action CZ75 is a very very close 2nd. Some days I like shooting it more than the 1911, but if I could only have one it would be the 1911.


----------



## 92gli

mtsybulsky said:


> Looking to buy my first carry/ range piece. Any recommendations. I'm looking for a decent magazine size at least 14+. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I find "range toy" and "carry piece" to be somewhat exclusive. All of my friends who have gotten into shooting have tried to do the "one gun quiver", only to end up buying something smaller for carry and/or something bigger for range time. 1 gun turns into 2 or more very quickly. My one buddy has only been shooting for about 8 months and just bought his 4th gun.

IMO, regardless of what you buy to carry, you should also purchase a dedicated .22 range gun. Grip and trigger pull technique take a lot of practice to learn well. If you buy a 9mm and you're by yourself at the range, you can go through $30 of ammo in less than 30 minutes. If you have a 22 you can keep shooting for another half hour and not break the bank (200 rounds for $15 or so).


----------



## francorx

Sig P226 or my H&K USP


----------



## Carl.1

Sig 226, still my favourite, they just got it right.


----------



## kz1000a2

HK P7. Hans Gruber approves...


----------



## dealer-1

Springfield XD Compact 9mm


----------



## Rbird7282

Have to go with my S&W M&P 9mm OR my Para Ordnance P-14 .45ACP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Glock 19 for everyday (light). Model of 1911 Colt .45 made in 1918 (400xxx serial) for fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile

Walther PPQ M2 in 9mm


----------



## panzerr

I'm a Glock 19 guy because I like to keep it simple. One handgun to carry and one handgun for the range.


----------



## wheelman46

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Glock 19 to carry and Glock 17 for steel and paper shoots.


----------



## ElliotH11

Dan Wesson Vigil 1911 in .45. Terrific value at around $1200. No MIM parts, all hand fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

For a do all/be all you'd ever need, Glock 19 no doubt.


----------



## Ticktocker

EDC is a Colt Commander with slight mods. For 30 years it's been part of me.


----------



## Jtragic

P320


----------



## panzerr

Ticktocker said:


> EDC is a Colt Commander with slight mods. For 30 years it's been part of me.


I've been wanting to buy a 9mm Colt Commander for a few years now. I almost pulled the trigger on one last month, but ended up walking out with a G45 instead. Next time....


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

S & W, M & P Shield


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Glock 26 to carry. STI 2011 7" .45 for range and everything else.


----------



## jnf91

Ed Brown Kobra Custom.


----------



## Gavinr

7” STI ? Is that including a comp? All of my long slide are 6” I’m interested,who makes the barrel?


----------



## Gavinr

CGW raced up CZ SP01!


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

Specific_Pacific said:


> Glock 26 to carry. STI 2011 7" .45 for range and everything else.


7 inch 2011?! wow! ive seen 6 inchers but never a 7. custom?


----------



## 5959HH

Glock 23; alternately Glock 36


----------



## Kmcmichael

Currently, CZ-75


----------



## Squatcho

I've bought and traded many over the years. My consistent favorites are a Glock G19 RTF2 and a Glock G23C RTF2. I like the grip texture and the unique slide, and that they are uncommon variants of common Glock models.


----------



## ElliotH11

jnf91 said:


> Ed Brown Kobra Custom.


I love those Ed Browns. Great guns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA-TokyoGMT

Sig Sauer P226. Not sure why, just like it.


----------



## alitaher2009

nice choice


----------



## alitaher2009

IMAGE REMOVED BY ADMIN.

From our rule 8. _Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._

If you're going to speed post it would be less obvious if you looked at the thread subject and proofread your post before clicking 'Quick Post Reply'.


----------



## alitaher2009

G lock 19 looks beast


----------



## City74

alitaher2009 said:


> G lock 19 looks beast


Can you not read plain English? No pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank45

You've either won 2 world wars or you haven't. I don't have a favorite but if I had to pick one it would be the Les Baer sitting in Joe Chambers safe.


----------



## Watchawearin

Man..that would be a tough toss up between my CZ 75 and the Browning Hi Power. But if I could only own 1 pistol for the rest of my life I would go with the Glock 19 simply because parts are cheap and common and it plain works.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho

Watchawearin said:


> Man..that would be a tough toss up between my CZ 75 and the Browning Hi Power. But if I could only own 1 pistol for the rest of my life I would go with the Glock 19 simply because parts are cheap and common and it plain works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm a CZ fan myself, though I prefer the compact models. I had CZ custom shop PCR a few years ago that was probably the most accurate handgun I've ever owned.


----------



## mstnpete

I like Glock's, Sigs, Sti, SV's, Springfield etc.etc.

Been using Glocks and 2011 Sti/SV for competition shooting since 1994.
For daily carry: M&P Shield & Glock's 



Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

I've owned many over the years, but my hands-down favorite is my 4" S&W 681.

My late father-in-law gave it to me for Christmas 10 or 12 years ago and it's the one gun in my collection that I will NEVER part with.


----------



## Squatcho

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



ugawino said:


> I've owned many over the years, but my hands-down favorite is my 4" S&W 681.
> 
> My late father-in-law gave it to me for Christmas 10 or 12 years ago and it's the one gun in my collection that I will NEVER part with.


I have a 686-4 that I really like. The fact that yours has such a strong sentimental value makes it even better. For what it's worth, I have a set of Ahrends grips that would look and feel great on your 681.


----------



## ugawino

Squatcho said:


> I have a 686-4 that I really like. The fact that yours has such a strong sentimental value makes it even better. For what it's worth, I have a set of Ahrends grips that would look and feel great on your 681.


I'm intrigued. My f-i-l replaced the original wood grips somewhere along the line and gave it to me with some Pachmyars. I'd be interested in some nice wood grips. Send me a PM if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Akiraflux

> I have a 686-4 that I really like.


Agree with his. 686 has a great feel.


----------



## liangliangyu

Heckler & Koch's VP9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Ruger GP161 with 190 grain load.


----------



## Gavinr

That pro shop PCR looks incredible! Sadly I can't afford any of Angus's work so I buy their parts or CGW and do the tuning myself. If I was to long up for anything from them it would be that PCR. My lightweight compact is tuned to be pretty Dam smooth but I wish I had decker for when I carry it.


----------



## Ishamael

gotta love the sig p226 elite black


----------



## Rusty Errors

That would depend - for range/target it would either be my CZ-75 or Ruger MK III 22/45 w/ bull barrel. Back when I used to conceal, it is the glock 26. Although, I did shoot a S&W M&P9 compact (similar size to my G-26) fairly recently and was shocked at how much more comfortable that was. Also shot it much better than my glock.


----------



## chzman

Glock G43 for EDC, but I love the Kimber Classic Carry Pro for barbecues!


----------



## Kahuna

My Wilson Combat CQB!


----------



## JasonEdward

Easy,

H&K 40...........


----------



## datbme150

Glock 19 with sites and trigger job. so smooth


----------



## DanThompson

My EDC is a Glock 43 with night sights. My favorite overall pistol is the Walther PPQ match, just too big for me to carry concealed comfortably.


----------



## gmads

For just taking to the range - my Springfield Armory XDM-9 5.25


----------



## paulhotte

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

Mine is Colt Close Quarter Battle Pistol...


----------



## noleblooded

Sig Sauer P226.


----------



## socalmustang

The Sig Sauer 226 is a good choice! I'm in for any old school ACP 45 1911. Best sidearm and caliber all day, any day...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fetasigma

My problem with this is for what purpose... Overall my favorite for style, power and accuracy is my custom 1911. 

For concealed carry I prefer a 38 special snub nose or if it's summer maybe my lcr, for home protection I like my judge with buckshot, for range duty I prefer my custom browning high-power, for just fun pot shots a 22 is nice. It's all about the purpose 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Glock 19X. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

My hand cannon----Desert Eagle 44 magnum (IWI) For c.c., Sig. P239 40 cal.


----------



## jamesmartin11

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

the 9mm Beretta M9 pistol.....although I love glock too


----------



## d25

My 1911s at the range, and my XD-E for carry.


----------



## jkingrph

My hands down favorite is a Browning Hi Power, worked over with Bar Sto match barrel, along with Cylinder and Slide, extended slide release, safety, wide trigger which eliminates magazine safety, along with Cylinder and Slide extended slide release, safety, and CNC milled sear and small Rowell hammer. 

For my concealed carry I use a Sig P938, in a Red Dog Leather, pocket wallet holster. The holster is thin leather so not much imprint, plus it has a flap that folds over the grip so if it should show, it appears more like a large wallet in my front pants pocket than as a gun. Not the fastest thing to get into action but at least it's there. I carry condition 1, round chambered, hammer cocked and safety on. The holster has comformed to the safety so well that it has never been moved off safe position.


For fun a S&W M 41, 22LR target pistol. I have a standard 7 3/8" target barrel and a 5 1/2 field barrel for it. Barrel change is quick and easy. lock slide back, pull trigger guard down lift barrel off, replace with other barrel pivot trigger guard back up insert magazine, release slide and start shooting. I also have S&W K-22 and K-38 Revolvers, I have always wanted a K-32 but they are so scarce and expensive that last summer I found an 1922 vintage Hand Ejector in 32-20, essentially the same thing but with fixed sights, all K frame revolvers.


----------



## jkingrph

Don't know what happened. When I hit reply then be back arrow it duplicated post.


----------



## s2sera2

My favorite that I own is my CZ75. Simple and inexpensive, smooth trigger right off the shelf. I've always wanted a Glock 19 though.


----------



## Split-2nd

1911, HK or 92FS at the range. Kahr or small Sig for carry.


----------



## Gavinr

jkingrph said:


> My hands down favorite is a Browning Hi Power, worked over with Bar Sto match barrel, along with Cylinder and Slide, extended slide release, safety, wide trigger which eliminates magazine safety, along with Cylinder and Slide extended slide release, safety, and CNC milled sear and small Rowell hammer.
> 
> For my concealed carry I use a Sig P938, in a Red Dog Leather, pocket wallet holster. The holster is thin leather so not much imprint, plus it has a flap that folds over the grip so if it should show, it appears more like a large wallet in my front pants pocket than as a gun. Not the fastest thing to get into action but at least it's there. I carry condition 1, round chambered, hammer cocked and safety on. The holster has comformed to the safety so well that it has never been moved off safe position.
> 
> For fun a S&W M 41, 22LR target pistol. I have a standard 7 3/8" target barrel and a 5 1/2 field barrel for it. Barrel change is quick and easy. lock slide back, pull trigger guard down lift barrel off, replace with other barrel pivot trigger guard back up insert magazine, release slide and start shooting. I also have S&W K-22 and K-38 Revolvers, I have always wanted a K-32 but they are so scarce and expensive that last summer I found an 1922 vintage Hand Ejector in 32-20, essentially the same thing but with fixed sights, all K frame revolvers.


A man after my own heart! I couldn't agree more with a C&S BHP or a SW41 but I have to ask why If you like carrying a SAO pistol cocked and locked you wouldn't opt for something like a lightweight officer in 9mm instead of the little sig?


----------



## ewiz240

My two favorites are Walther PPS m2 and Glock 26 gen4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie

My two carries are Glock 19 and Sig P938


----------



## Watchyadoin

G43 if I carry but I love my 3” 686+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMats

SIG P225 and a Ruger SP101 customized by Gemini. Unfortunately, like so many of my friends...I too, lost all my firearms when caught in a storm crossing a deep lake in a small boat. Tragic :-(


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Kimber Custom 1911


----------



## MegaMilez

I have a Mark 23. Only gun I ever really wanted. Thanks Solid Snake


----------



## Rokovakian

Kimber Stainless II is now my favorite. Just bought a 28-round drum for it that looks ridiculous in photos. It hasn’t arrived yet but I hope it works, because I’ll be out $60 otherwise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarosec

No carry in the great white north. Favourite plinker is a Uberti "Colt" 1851 Navy cartridge conversion in .38 Special. Revolver is so weighty it makes +P .38's feel like .22LR and it still drives tacks. But that's a revolver...

Favourite pistol is still "Megatron" - My ex-Bundeswehr issue Walther P1. DA pull is heavy, SA pull is ultra light, it shoots where you point it, and it spits brass to the left (which is nice for southpaws like me).

Vintage watches, vintage pens, vintage firearms... you get the idea.


----------



## Catatafish

For deep carry in tight clothes the Sig P365. For nightstand and winter carry the Glock 19.


----------



## Old_Tractor

My favorite handgun is a Colt Diamondback .38 Special. It's an example of the gunmaker's art from a time when craftsmanship and artistry still resided in New Haven. It has that flawless, deep blue and a glass-smooth trigger. The Diamondback and the Python were equally handsome and functional - essentially hand finished guns - though the Python got so much more attention.


----------



## steven37

CZ Shadow 2


----------



## BOND007

Beretta M9...surgical with this gun....just deadly.







Its my favorite gun only for comfort level and trust. Aesthetically probably H&K USP tactical or the mark 23...


----------



## francorx

At the range my Sig 226, in the nightstand is my HK USP


----------



## DarrenTT

Stainless Springfield 1911 A1 in 9mm. I have 2 of them tricked out for competition.


----------



## Firecrow911

Springfield XD40. Thread without pics about guns is lame. But it is a watch forum so there.


----------



## martyINaustin

i have a Walther P99. nothing special. i did however shoot an old M1 garand a few years ago and
i loved it. i'm still mad my buddy traded it for a guitar. i mean come on.

marty


----------



## ras47

I'm a Glock guy. I shoot a G23 (Gen3). The .40 S&W is a quirky round, but I like the blend of capacity and stopping power. For home defense I load the CorBon/Glaser Safety Slugs - Silver Tip. 

After my Glock, my favorite is the good old M1911 .45 ACP.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Glock 19. IMHO the perfect personal defense sidebar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Egsise

I don't have toys, I have guns that I use for hunting.


----------



## abd26

Colt 1911 in .45ACP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic

Any 1911 really.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Happy_Jake said:


> Glock 19. IMHO the perfect personal defense sidebar.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Obviously this is supposed to read
Personal Defense" Sidearm "

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

S&W M&P Shield 9mm


----------



## DarrenTT

For shooting: Springfield Armory 1911A1 in 9mm massaged for IDPA
For carry: Springfield EMP


----------



## njkobb

Number Micro 9 is my go-to conceal carry. 1911 platform, beautiful finish and very compact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rogers

A Para double stack M1911 with Briley spherical barrel bushing, all the typical mods.


----------



## 53jd

I have a few custom STI 1911's, but my favorite is the government length models. My groupings just seem to be better with those.


----------



## Commisar

TriStar T120 for general shooting (IMI Jericho clone)

Sig P365 for carry

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meking

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*



Glockcubed said:


> Any 9mm Glock of course:-d


Fixed that for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galvestonokie

1958 model Colt Gold Cup National Match: 45 ACP. My father purchased it new


----------



## zcat1958

Tough question: What's your favorite? For me, it varies as I purchase, sell, purchase, sell. You all know the deal, same with watches. I've come to love the Glock 19. Ugly gun by nature, out of the box, nothing to look at. Her beauty is in her reliability, always goes bang. Aftermarket parts and ability to customize and personalize have really grown on me. Mine has a custom slide, barrel, trigger and rmr and now looks nothing like the original. Awesome piece.


----------



## TankCommander1554

Glock 19 - or pretty much any Glock 9mm


----------



## JimD303

Glock 45 MOS with an RDS optic.


----------



## Jhchr2

Sig sauer p320 40 s&w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueRadio

Sig Sauer Legion 229. I love that gun like no tomorrow. But my Daily is a fullsize Springfield TRP .45ACP that I modded with a few Wilson Combat parts like grips, guide rod, bushings. I drive a lot so it just sits in my laptop bag on the passenger seat, no weight to carry. I love that TRP like a child honestly


----------



## slickman

Dan Wesson CBOB 1911.

Heck any 1911 variant really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperj74

Ruger Security Six .357 with the 7 inch barrel. When I brought it home, my wife said, "That looks like a cowboy's gun." Yes, it does.


----------



## flydiver

Chiappa rhino


Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Catatafish

Anyone drooling over the new Sig P365 XL? I got to handle one yesterday and I'm pretty sure it will be my new CC pistol. Basically a P365 with a longer slide/barrel. No real downside if you appendix carry and a much improved sight radius.


----------



## carlosimery

Glock 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Baby Rock, for whatever reason, this is my favorite!


----------



## City74

Catatafish said:


> Anyone drooling over the new Sig P365 XL? I got to handle one yesterday and I'm pretty sure it will be my new CC pistol. Basically a P365 with a longer slide/barrel. No real downside if you appendix carry and a much improved sight radius.


No downside for a gun with a longer slide when you appendix carry? That seems like a HUGE downside to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodson

For home defense: Glock 22
For concealed carry: Ruger LCP or LC9
For shooting targets and all around fun: Any 1911 base with a good trigger!


----------



## toasterburn

My most carried is a Walther PP. Favorite modern pistol is a CZ75 Compact.


----------



## Voyager57

I’ve settled on compact handguns these days as I don’t target shoot much anymore. Right now I have a S&W Shield in .40 which I love and a perfect CCW pistol. I also have .357 Ruger LCR and a 9mm XDM Compact Two Tone. All of these I recommend. And I can’t forget my early 90’s Ruger Mark II Competition, could be the last one I’d give up.


----------



## zcat1958

montes said:


> CZ Shadow. Though more of a sports pistol than other CZ 75 variants


Love the CZ series of pistols. Quality, quality, quality. Oh and don't forget their accuracy and dependability.


----------



## Voyager57

zcat1958 said:


> Love the CZ series of pistols. Quality, quality, quality. Oh and don't forget their accuracy and dependability.


I had a CZ 75D Compact. Good gun.


----------



## zcat1958

My P01 Omega, with additional work done on the trigger is an incredible carry


----------



## RideCRF450

Sig P226 Scorpion with a threaded barrel and beavertail grip.


----------



## Frank45

Baer Custom Carry worked over by Chambers Custom. Often carried in a Milt Sparks Summer Special. The rest of the time in a Warbird exotic IWB holster. My absolute favorite. If you haven't seen Joe and crew's work check out his website. A first class 1911.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Glock. Glock. Glock. 26 for carry. 17 for the house. Best pistol ever made


----------



## wristplug

FNX .45 tactical with osprey can


----------



## jz1094

glock 43 for a carry gun, HK p7 is def my fav pistol.


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

Kimber Eclipse 1911, huge fan of the 1911 design and the looks of the Eclipse


----------



## RideCRF450

Specific_Pacific said:


> Glock. Glock. Glock. 26 for carry. 17 for the house. Best pistol ever made


Glocks are the only guns I recommend to 1st time buyers, they are relatively cheap, light, simple to break down, easy to clean, and never fail. I run 30 rd .40 cal mags through them and have never had them jam on me. I'd trust my life to them for sure. I don't know if it is the best pistol ever made...but close. I usually only carry my Glock 30 or my HK USP compact. Both have pretty terrible triggers though, especially when compared to my SIGs or 1911's. If you are interested, there is a super interesting book called Glock: The Rise of America's Gun by Paul Barrett (perfect surname btw); talks about interesting business decisions by gun manufacturers and how Glock become so popular.


----------



## carlosimery

Nothing beats Glock 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottsGT

I’ve got a few Colt 1911’s. My favorite is the one my son gifted me that was one offered to his unit as a “tour of duty” gun. It is engraved with his mission and location and dates in Afghanistan. The grips are engraved with the unit symbol.
Second favorite is a Colt that I rebuilt with a Caspian frame due to the original having some mods that made it non-usable. I rebuilt it for Dad’s 75th year Christmas present. I think it was the nicest thing anyone ever did for him. He passed about 4 years ago and now it sits in my safe with real ivory grips. 
I have 2 USGI’s I picked up from a couple of older friends. One actually carried it and his armor gave it to him when he retired. The other came from a co-worker who’s dad carried it after WWII in Germany as an MP. I also have his brass MP whistle. Co-worker remembers his dad taking it out of the box, shooting a mag to test it and then he packed it back up in the bod and shipped off to Germany the next morning.


----------



## Caracal

I just bought a Sig P365 for my wife and after shooting it with her at the range, I'm saving to get one for myself. I like it that much.
10+1 rounds of 9mm and super smooth to shoot.. Fits my average sized hands just fine and priced under $500.. What's not to like?


----------



## City74

carlosimery said:


> Nothing beats Glock 19
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except a Glock 23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideCRF450

Caracal said:


> I just bought a Sig P365 for my wife and after shooting it with her at the range, I'm saving to get one for myself. I like it that much.
> 10+1 rounds of 9mm and super smooth to shoot.. Fits my average sized hands just fine and priced under $500.. What's not to like?


Did Sig ever fix the issue with misfires on the p365 when hit from the rear of the slide? Or if dropped? This was a known issue that started after they won the military contract over the Glock for a new modular pistol. Something about the drop safety not preventing the firing pin from hitting the primer...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RideCRF450

NVM. I just realized it was the p320 that was the problem. Disregard. Sorry to scare ya. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caracal

Jeebus.. My heartrate..

Phew.


----------



## Time Exposure

HK45 in a full size, home defense pistol. S&W M&P Shield 9mm for carry. The Nighthawk Custom Enforcer 1911 I had was the best at shooting a hundred rounds and making one small hole.


----------



## judg69

HK VP9 with an extra mag.


----------



## Foch

Springfield MD-M, 9mm w/ +P+ ammo. Issued POS Glock


----------



## Username_13

I honestly believe that the Walther PPS LE edition is the best value in single stack pistols today. The fit & finish of that gun is phenomenal! With that gun, you're looking at the same quality as an H&K for the price of a Taurus. Go to your range and see if you can rent one. It will be worth it!

Full size, best value is the Canik's imo.


----------



## City74

Username_13 said:


> I honestly believe that the Walther PPS LE edition is the best value in single stack pistols today. The fit & finish of that gun is phenomenal! With that gun, you're looking at the same quality as an H&K for the price of a Taurus. Go to your range and see if you can rent one. It will be worth it!
> 
> Full size, best value is the Canik's imo.


While the PPS is a value prop, your fooling yourself if you think it's the same as an HK. There is a reason the HK is more, check out the specs. I had a PPS and again, it's a good gun but it's not the same as my VP9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverKid

Sig Sauer P229 - 40 Caliber


----------



## adam_svt

380 all day. compact and versatile


----------



## corsokid

*What, you didn't read our rules nor the thread title...No Pics Please!

-The Admin*


----------



## corsokid

8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing firearms*, knives, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms*, knives, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

-The Admin


----------



## nathanhale

Reading comprehension of a 2 year old^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftnose

Plastic Fantastic: S&W M&P9
Steel Goodness: any fullsize 1911


----------



## SundayDuffer

love 1911s....kimber stainless II, Dan Wesson Cbob... love my CZ 9mm. I couldnt get into polymers...tried glock 17, 19, SpringField 40, H&K USP9...didnt like any of them...sold them all. Happy with 1911s.


----------



## TheDude

I enjoy my P7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

Sig Sauer P210 or my Browning Hi Power


----------



## Shootindave

For carry, Glock 43.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I like my Ruger GP100 in .357 Magnum. I read once years ago that the best round for "stopping power" on people was a .357 w/125 gr hollow points. (they did studies on that, including examining actual shootings) So I had that at the ready for home self-defense, for awhile. Later moved to a 12 gauge shotgun. ;-)

In the not-too-distant future, I'll be moving to the state of PA and eventually plan to get a concealed carry permit. Not that I'll carry much bec the small town I'll be in is very nice and peaceful - just getting the permit more to affirm my Constitutional rights. 

I also plan to get a Glock at some point... Not sure which model yet. :think:


----------



## jmas

Glock 19


----------



## aabikrman

Kimber 1911 45


----------



## Tortora

For ccw, Glock 17, I manage to make it work iwb

Inviato dal mio LM-V350 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SequoiaMan

Hands down, the Sig Sauer P220 Carry.


----------



## Quantumleap

Dan Wesson Valor.


----------



## zygomatic21

p226


----------



## zerodbmv

Beretta 92fs


----------



## bsubtown

I really love my STI 2011. It is the most appealing gun to me visually and tactilay. Glock 19 is IMO the best handgun ever created. Sure, It is not pretty but it works and works and works.


----------



## Deacfan

Glock 19.


----------



## byunts

Not an owner, but I experienced shooting for the first time this year in Vegas. Had a chance to shoot several pistols and rifles. Among the pistols I tries (glock 17,p226, 1911, .44 magnum) I liked the glock the best.

Among rifles (m4, ak47, scar, saw and .50 Barrett) I loved the scar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

Kimber 1911 .45acp


----------



## Lindsey74

*Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*

1911 all the way.


----------



## Kahuna

My Wilson CQB .45.


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Living in Europe here and have literally no affinity to weapons, may I ask you gentlemen how you choose your favorite pistol? Is it based on looks or what factors do you take in account? Also, what do you shoot with them?



instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## forsakenfury

1911 all the way!


----------



## charger02

Matei Radulescu said:


> Living in Europe here and have literally no affinity to weapons, may I ask you gentlemen how you choose your favorite pistol? Is it based on looks or what factors do you take in account? Also, what do you shoot with them?
> 
> instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


Can't speak for anyone else but like any item of enjoyment it has to be aesthetically pleasing, feel right in the hand, and the action has to be smooth.

As to what do you shoot? Targets. Some may hunt with theirs. And let's be honest, they can be used for self defense. But me thinks you probably already knew that. So why ask a silly question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking

Deacfan said:


> Glock 19.


Yessir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

1911 custom engraved with a wood handle


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> 1911 custom engraved with a wood handle


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## zengineer

adam_svt said:


> 1911 custom engraved with a wood handle


A wood handle ? It's not an umbrella.

They are stocks, grip panels or, if you must, grips.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoo

Gun guy since birth.
Dad was a gunsmith, so now it's clear... right?
So many many many over the years.
But let's talk now, today.
Would have to be my Dad's EDC, model 60.
Two digit sn#. Lettered by S&W.
Ivories, will be the last one to go. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Matei Radulescu said:


> Living in Europe here and have literally no affinity to weapons, may I ask you gentlemen how you choose your favorite pistol? Is it based on looks or what factors do you take in account? Also, what do you shoot with them?
> 
> instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


It usually depends on how well it fits your hand and what you're using it for. A pistol to carry around it different than a target pistol or a "range toy".

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Time4Playnow said:


> I like my Ruger GP100 in .357 Magnum. I read once years ago that the best round for "stopping power" on people was a .357 w/125 gr hollow points. (they did studies on that, including examining actual shootings) So I had that at the ready for home self-defense, for awhile. Later moved to a 12 gauge shotgun. ;-)
> 
> In the not-too-distant future, I'll be moving to the state of PA and eventually plan to get a concealed carry permit. Not that I'll carry much bec the small town I'll be in is very nice and peaceful - just getting the permit more to affirm my Constitutional rights.
> 
> I also plan to get a Glock at some point... Not sure which model yet. :think:


Ohh, I'm actually going to S&W 686 for my .357 as it fits my hand better than the Ruger. As for semi autos, don't discou the M&P lineup. Imagine a Glock, but actually comfortable to hold and shoot with a similar aftermarket and better triggers from factory.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cras

My Glock 43x followed by my Kimber TLE2 both shoot great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PistolPeteSTL

Glock 17L, or as my buddy calls it- my cheater glock. It's longer even than the 34, and the extra sight radius is pretty helpful. Due to the cutout in the slide, it's virtually the same weight as a standard length 17.


----------



## morsegist

Colt 1911, almost any variation, almost.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Commisar said:


> Ohh, I'm actually going to S&W 686 for my .357 as it fits my hand better than the Ruger. As for semi autos, don't discou the M&P lineup. Imagine a Glock, but actually comfortable to hold and shoot with a similar aftermarket and better triggers from factory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


So, I am in PA now and happy to report that buying a handgun here is a painless process. Instant background checks are nice and fast. I ended up getting an S&W 9M&P Shield 2.0, 9mm. This will be my concealed carry gun once I get my permit. Fits my hand beautifully, very comfortable - heading out to the range Monday to try it out.

Before too long, in about a month or so, I'll be picking up another one. Either a Sig large capacity 9mm, or possibly a Glock G20 in 10mm, just to use for fun as a hand cannon. ;-) Exact models undecided yet, but both a Sig and Glock are definitely in my future at some point... :-!


----------



## Sergeant Major

Sig.40 cal,.229


----------



## Time4Playnow

Matei Radulescu said:


> Living in Europe here and have literally no affinity to weapons, may I ask you gentlemen *how you choose your favorite pistol?* Is it based on looks or what factors do you take in account? Also, what do you shoot with them?
> 
> instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


How I choose one depends on why I'm getting it. I just bought a 9mm for concealed carry (self defense). Important to me was size/weight, fit in the hand (ergonomics), and reliability - not in that order.

I'm going to buy 1-2 others in the coming months. Purely for the fun of target shooting, and home defense if needed. A high-capacity 9mm, and possibly a 10mm semi-auto hand cannon. ;-) Looks do enter the equation, but are not as important to me as things like ergonomics and reliability.


----------



## kilawolf

FNX9, FNX45, Sig 320 & 229, Glock 21,23, Cabot, HK, Ruger LC9 all depends on purpose and season


----------



## Ticktocker

There are many “favorites” but when all is said and done, my EDC has to be my favorite. EDC is a Custom Colt Commander and a Ruger SP101 in .357.


----------



## SolarPower

No pics no fun o| Can we post target pics? :-d


----------



## Rearmount

I carry a Walther PPQ 9mm as an EDC, but if I'm i pants/shorts without a belt, I clip on a Glock 42 in a JM Custom Kydex holster.


----------



## francorx

Glock 17, H&K USP, Sig P226 in no particular order


----------



## Pallas79

Different tools for different tasks. 
Plenty of the usual PlasticFantastics, but I'd like to get into a nice 1911. Saving the pennies...


----------



## kennylorenzo

Walther Q5 Match.


----------



## Belzoni

Presently, Beretta PX4 compact carry, 9mm.


----------



## kip595

My absolute favorite is an oldie, but to me, not just a goodie, but the best. Colt Model 1908 Pocket Automatic in .380 ACP, OR 9mm Kurz to our European friends. I've owned five of them and each, even the most tarnished, aged, had-to-restore-before-I-dared-shoot-it example was absolutely superb once a little TLC had been applied. There's also a .32 ACP version called the 1903 Pocket Automatic, outwardly identical. A bit anemic for these days, but a good size and weight for those overly recoil sensitive who don't want a .22


----------



## vrforma

Swiss Luger 06/29
SIG P210


----------



## Foch

Springfield XDm's


----------



## brmott

Glock 30


----------



## bigmatt17073

CZ SP-01


----------



## onyourwrist

My DCC is a Sig p365, my favorite carry, but nor my favorite range. That goes to the Glock 19

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike13lol

Sig 365


----------



## samael_6978

Don't own UT but had a chance to shoot few targets

Sig 365

This thing is great

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ras47

I grew up shooting M1911's. Started when I was about 8 in the backyard (we had a BIG back yard) with my father. I'll always have a great fondness for the basic 1911. But my pistol of choice now is a Glock. I have the G23 (.40 S&W) and a Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel. Picked up some G19 magazines for the 9mm ammo and now I have 2 guns in one. I'm even a Glock Certified Armorer now.


----------



## Haneyar

My recent favorite to daily carry is the Walther pps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

kip595 said:


> My absolute favorite is an oldie, but to me, not just a goodie, but the best. Colt Model 1908 Pocket Automatic in .380 ACP, OR 9mm Kurz to our European friends. I've owned five of them and each, even the most tarnished, aged, had-to-restore-before-I-dared-shoot-it example was absolutely superb once a little TLC had been applied. There's also a .32 ACP version called the 1903 Pocket Automatic, outwardly identical. A bit anemic for these days, but a good size and weight for those overly recoil sensitive who don't want a .22


A .32 isn't anemic.

Just ask someone who thinks it is if they'd mind you shooting them 7 times with it.....

Chances are they'd decline

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingspertel

Hammerli 208


----------



## foxzone

I tried number of pistols. Glock 19 is the best.


----------



## Frank237

Been around guns and shooting since I was eight. My Dad and all my Uncles were WW2 Vets and hunters/shooters. So I started at an early age.

My Dad enjoyed plinking with a .22 rifle so we did a fair amount of that as a kid. 

As I grew older I really started to like revolvers. Then 32 years on the cop job later, still a pistol/revolver guy.

My favorite would have to be the older Smith & Wesson revolvers either a 4" blued M-19 or a /2" blued M-29.

Though I shoot a varied group of pistols; SIG, Colt's, High Standard target .22's, Walther PPK's, a BHP and a few Freedom Arms SA's.


----------



## SolarPower

I have a fav in every caliber. Can't go down to one. It's like determining first of what's your fav caliber? There is no answer to that, It all depends on a job - target, hunting, defense, rare collecting, relic, revolver vs auto, etc..


----------



## fronzie

I have a Glock 19. Great gun except for not having an external safety which I knew this when I bought. But now having a family it is a concern for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomadethan

Smith & Wesson M&P 2.0 compact 9mm. 

I had actually ordered a 8" cmmg ar pistol 9mm... but cancelled it to buy a speedmaster (T.T 25% restocking fee)


----------



## Time4Playnow

fronzie said:


> I have a Glock 19. Great gun except for not having an external safety which I knew this when I bought. But now having a family it is a concern for me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get a gun safe. Gotta keep those things away from kids and those who shouldn't have access to them. Liberty safes are very nice.

I gotta update my posts on here... Went to my local gun shop about a month ago, thinking I was going to get a Sig P320. But it didn't fit my hand real well. The grip felt slightly too short, and just enough to bother me. Otherwise I loved it.

Then I spied a Glock 19x in the case. It actually fit my hand VERY well, it felt great! I also liked the desert tan color scheme. Appreciate the tritium sights, and also the 17 rd mags. Walked out with it. (after paying! :-d)

I've shot it and it's a COOL pistol! Just maybe a bit big for EDC. I have yet to shoot my Smith M&P Shield 2.0 9mm, but will do that soon. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well a few months have gone by... And now I own more pistols. 

My favorite shooter is my Sig P226. Sadly it's too large and heavy to comfortably carry concealed.

I also like my Glock 19x. I'll carry that in the colder months when I can conceal it with bulky clothing.

I shot my S&W M&P Shield 2.0 9mm recently, and it shoots very nicely for a small pistol. I'm quite accurate with it. I also JUST picked up a Glock G43x, and it's the perfect size for a carry pistol. (virtually identical in size to the M&P Shield 2.0, although the Glock's barrel is about 1/4 inch longer) Shoots nicely too. And has a 2 more round capacity than the Shield. (10+1 vs. 8+1) For actual SHOOTING pleasure, I think I prefer the Shield, cause I'm not crazy about the feel of the trigger on the 43x. I think it might be because of the trigger safety... I can live with it though. But the Shield feels so good in the hand, and shoots so very nicely, hard to ignore.


----------



## SolarPower

Time4Playnow said:


> My favorite shooter is my Sig P226. Sadly it's too large and heavy to comfortably carry concealed.


The best 9mm concealed carry gun was Rohrbaugh R9 or R9s. 2005 pistol of the year. Karl was high class to deal with too. It's a pity that Remington got it.


----------



## JD10

I would have to say my favorite is my New CC Glock 43x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrovold

I am torn between my Dan Wesson ECO in 9mm or my VP9SK.


----------



## Time4Playnow

JD10 said:


> I would have to say my favorite is my New CC Glock 43x
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I JUST picked that one up yesterday through an incredible piece of good luck.

Me, at gun shop: Have any Glocks other than the ones in the case here? (very few)

Clerk: No, and we probably won't get any for the rest of the year. (incredible demand right now)

Me: Oh, that's too bad. I really enjoy the G19x that I got here a few months back, and I'm looking forward to checking out the G43x!

Clerk: (looks at boxes on shelf) We might actually have two of those here. (shows me one) People had these reserved but didn't pick them up. (checks with other store clerk asking if they can be sold...)

Me: Can I get this, now?

Clerk: Yes.

Me: Great!!! (Whips out credit card faster than you can blink!). ? ? ?

I just shot it today. Quite accurate, and IMO the perfect size for concealed carry. I have a holster on the way.... I expect it will be my main concealed carry weapon, changed up sometimes with the S&W M&P Shield 2.0.


----------



## SolarPower

Although I am not a Glock fan, I like the range


----------



## JD10

Time4Playnow said:


> I JUST picked that one up yesterday through an incredible piece of good luck.
> 
> Me, at gun shop: Have any Glocks other than the ones in the case here? (very few)
> 
> Clerk: No, and we probably won't get any for the rest of the year. (incredible demand right now)
> 
> Me: Oh, that's too bad. I really enjoy the G19x that I got here a few months back, and I'm looking forward to checking out the G43x!
> 
> Clerk: (looks at boxes on shelf) We might actually have two of those here. (shows me one) People had these reserved but didn't pick them up. (checks with other store clerk asking if they can be sold...)
> 
> Me: Can I get this, now?
> 
> Clerk: Yes.
> 
> Me: Great!!! (Whips out credit card faster than you can blink!).
> 
> I just shot it today. Quite accurate, and IMO the perfect size for concealed carry. I have a holster on the way.... I expect it will be my main concealed carry weapon, changed up sometimes with the S&W M&P Shield 2.0.
> 
> View attachment 15332103
> 
> 
> View attachment 15332104


That's awesome and a great stroke of luck right now. I tell stores something similar often " I'm here right now ready to buy".

Did you get the black or silver slide?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx6309

My new Sig P365 2 tone. I might need an XL to go with it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

JD10 said:


> That's awesome and a great stroke of luck right now. I tell stores something similar often " I'm here right now ready to buy".
> 
> Did you get the black or silver slide?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine's the all-black, made in Austria.



tx6309 said:


> My new Sig P365 2 tone. I might need an XL to go with it.


I was interested in the 365XL before I got the Glock G43x. Can't find any 365XLs right now anyway. I might be interested in one someday when I'm able to see and handle one in person.


----------



## JD10

Time4Playnow said:


> Mine's the all-black, made in Austria.
> 
> I was interested in the 365XL before I got the Glock G43x. Can't find any 365XLs right now anyway. I might be interested in one someday when I'm able to see and handle one in person.


Yeah that's nice. The first ones has the silver slide and that's the one I have but prefer the all black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrifty

1911 I built using a Wilson Combat in the white frame and slide. Used Wilson trigger, fire group, beavertail, springs, extractor, ejector and match barrel/ bushing. Ed Brown mainspring housing, extended saftey. Cylinder and Slide pin set. Novak U notch rear sight and tritium front site. Mag release and slide release are from the guy who got me into 1911's so it was cool to incorporate those into the build. Nitre blued the pins, slide stop, mag release, beavertail grip safety and clear coated. Frame is flat and blued with the slide sides and rear polished and blued leaving the top of the slide flat blued. 

Shoots like a dream it is not a "real" wilson combat in that it was not assembled by them using only their parts.


----------



## Geof3

Ruger Alaskan .454 Casull, hands down. But, my favorite to shoot is my S&W .357. Having said all that, I just entered the world of the venerable 1911... things may change!


----------



## SolarPower

These are part of my calibers. Hope this is fine, as technically it is not a gun pic 









And in each I have my favs.

As for 1911, those are majority of my pistols and two are by far the best: Infinity SVI Single Stack in .45acp and .40sw and Guncrafter Model 1 in .50GI and .45acp.
I also like my Wilson Hunter in .460 rowland, as this is to my knowledge the only one model produced in this caliber specifically as opposed to a rowland conversion kits.

As for .357mag I like my Manurhin MR73 over my S&W M66.


----------



## TheDude

Recently added a pistol caliber carbine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry

HK USP .45


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've heard on some youtube videos that some guys think the Glock G43x has a tendency to shoot low, left. I think that's a load of bollocks.  I saw no such tendency when shooting my 43x today. (or the 1st time I shot it, either)


----------



## SolarPower

Shooting low and left is very usual due to non-optimal grip and/or recoil anticipation reasons. Understanding it and training proper grip / recoil management should help.


----------



## TheDude

Time4Playnow said:


> I've heard on some youtube videos that some guys think the Glock G43x has a tendency to shoot low, left. I think that's a load of bollocks.  I saw no such tendency when shooting my 43x today. (or the 1st time I shot it, either)
> 
> View attachment 15342524
> 
> 
> View attachment 15342526
> 
> 
> View attachment 15342296


One YouTube review I saw made the claim that he had to be much more careful with the 43x vs the regular Glock equivalents in order to achieve the same accuracy. Could also just be how (not) acclimated he was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

My 75th anniversary Browning HI Power......just so right.


----------



## Robotaz

S&W R8 handgun.

Savage 10 Stealth Evolution 6.5 CM lefty rifle.

I’m in the process of selling off my collection for moving expenses.


----------



## SolarPower

CMY21 said:


> Browning HI Power


Very nice!
Do you get it with 13-round mag, as designed originally?


----------



## CMY21

SolarPower said:


> Very nice!
> Do you get it with 13-round mag, as designed originally?


Yeah, it came with two 13 rd 'mousetrap mags'. I've only fired a few mags through it in the 11 years I've owned it.......safe queen!


----------



## razz339

I'm not much of a pistol guy so my pick is pretty boring, Glock 17.


----------



## danp92

Steyr M9-A1


----------



## drlagares

The cricket from Men & black


----------



## franco60

I’ve had a Glock 19 for over 25 years as a carry weapon. It’s large, but it’s reliable, and law enforcement carries it for a reason. However, bought a Walther PPS M2 recently, mainly to get something smaller and also with internal safety, and it’s the best gun I’ve owned at any price. I’m as accurate as I am with the G19 and much more concealable. I’d love a PPK due to the Bond connection even though I’m exclusively a 9mm guy, but those things have gone out of sight price-wise. Bought a Glock 43 recently (I’m buying as many guns as I can right now for obvious reasons) because I thought I wanted to stay in the Glock ecosystem and it’s super small, but not half as nice as the Walther in terms of feel, shooting ability and ergonomics. 

Recently bought a Windham Weaponry AR-15 also (again for obvious reasons). Fine weapon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1

By far my Kimber custom shop Ultra CDP II


----------



## JD10

franco60 said:


> I've had a Glock 19 for over 25 years as a carry weapon. It's large, but it's reliable, and law enforcement carries it for a reason. However, bought a Walther PPS M2 recently, mainly to get something smaller and also with internal safety, and it's the best gun I've owned at any price. I'm as accurate as I am with the G19 and much more concealable. I'd love a PPK due to the Bond connection even though I'm exclusively a 9mm guy, but those things have gone out of sight price-wise. Bought a Glock 43 recently (I'm buying as many guns as I can right now for obvious reasons) because I thought I wanted to stay in the Glock ecosystem and it's super small, but not half as nice as the Walther in terms of feel, shooting ability and ergonomics.
> 
> Recently bought a Windham Weaponry AR-15 also (again for obvious reasons). Fine weapon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Walther makes a fine product. I'm a Glock guy but my P22 is one of my favs to shoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Does anyone own a Sig P320? Anyone know what kind of internal safety(ies) it has, if any? I had heard something awhile back about the P320 having a potential problem of firing if dropped accidentally... I'm sure Sig addressed any such issue, but wondering what was done? 

The Glock's safe action system is ingenious. Just wondering if Sig has anything similar in the P320.


----------



## SolarPower

To my knowledge Voluntary Upgrade Program (VUP) offered to all owners of P320s purchased prior to Aug. 8, 2017. So if you buy used, most likely it would be fixed.

How much you would be concerned, totaly depends on how you feel about the issue to begin with.


----------



## swissra

I prefer Glock 17.


----------



## mgeoffriau

Steyr M9-A1. A bit weird, but it points naturally for me, has a great trigger out of the box, and has run 100% reliably since I requested the updated extractor design from Steyr USA.


----------



## JD10

Time4Playnow said:


> Does anyone own a Sig P320? Anyone know what kind of internal safety(ies) it has, if any? I had heard something awhile back about the P320 having a potential problem of firing if dropped accidentally... I'm sure Sig addressed any such issue, but wondering what was done?
> 
> The Glock's safe action system is ingenious. Just wondering if Sig has anything similar in the P320.


That's was a small size super early on. That problem has been fixed for a while. If buying used ask the date on the gun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

I enjoy a 1911, but my current favorite and the one I've shot the most in competition matches is a CZ 75 SP-01.


----------



## VincentG

My current fav is a custom tu-tone Ruger Wranglebird that I built for myself after buying my son a Wrangler for his 21st birthday, mine has a stainless birdshead frame, bonded ivory grips with 3 cent silver pieces inlaid and an 8 shot WMR cylinder as well as the 22lr cylinder.


----------



## Racer88

New to WUS and spend most of my time in the Casio forum. One of the Casio guys told me about this thread.

I'm an avid firearms enthusiast and enjoy shooting at paper and steel targets. I'm also an ardent supporter of the 2nd Amendment in the U.S. Constitution (along with all the other enumerated Rights). I've even been on national TV (shortly after Sandy Hook). 😊

What is my favorite pistol? Hmmmm... They each have strengths. But, I enjoy my Glocks and my FNH pistols. Favorite Glock? My Gen 2 G19. It's a classic. And, I've put over 8,000 problem-free rounds through it. I've only had to replace the trigger spring and maybe the recoil spring once. 

Favorite FNH pistol? I think that would be my FNP-45 Tactical. What's not to like about 15+1 rounds of .45-ACP goodness??  It's a beast of a pistol. It resides in my "bump-in-the-night" bedside safe.

I also have a Five-seveN (5.7) pistol that is a lot of fun to shoot. Low recoil and flat shooting. It's my wife's favorite pistol to shoot. 

My most recent foray into the marksmanship disciplines is long distance precision rifle shooting. It's fun to try to shoot small groups at various distances. My longest shots (and hit the target) are at 1,000 yards. Most of the time I'm shooting between 100 - 300 yards, mainly due to range availability and proximity in my area. I've shot several 600 yard matches, too.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> I JUST picked that one up yesterday through an incredible piece of good luck.
> 
> Me, at gun shop: Have any Glocks other than the ones in the case here? (very few)
> 
> Clerk: No, and we probably won't get any for the rest of the year. (incredible demand right now)
> 
> Me: Oh, that's too bad. I really enjoy the G19x that I got here a few months back, and I'm looking forward to checking out the G43x!
> 
> Clerk: (looks at boxes on shelf) We might actually have two of those here. (shows me one) People had these reserved but didn't pick them up. (checks with other store clerk asking if they can be sold...)
> 
> Me: Can I get this, now?
> 
> Clerk: Yes.
> 
> Me: Great!!! (Whips out credit card faster than you can blink!). ? ? ?
> 
> I just shot it today. Quite accurate, and IMO the perfect size for concealed carry. I have a holster on the way.... I expect it will be my main concealed carry weapon, changed up sometimes with the S&W M&P Shield 2.0.
> 
> View attachment 15332104


So no pics of guns, but we can show targets? Just making sure. Thanks!

I shot my friend's G43X. It was sweet! I'd consider getting one and switching for concealed carry. There are aftermarket mags that will hold 15 rounds that mount flush with the bottom of the grip.

But, right now, guns are in short supply, and prices are high. I can wait. In the mean time, I'm buying up Casio watches! ?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> So no pics of guns, but we can show targets? Just making sure. Thanks!
> 
> I shot my friend's G43X. It was sweet! I'd consider getting one and switching for concealed carry. There are aftermarket mags that will hold 15 rounds that mount flush with the bottom of the grip.
> 
> But, right now, guns are in short supply, and prices are high. I can wait. In the mean time, I'm buying up Casio watches! ?


Well, I haven't been told there's any problem posting pics of targets..

Yeah, I ordered two of the 15-rd Shield Arms magazines some number of weeks ago, but they're backordered. Who knows when I might get them.

Huge demand for guns and ammo at the moment. Thankfully I got several guns over the past few months, and stocked up on a lot of ammo too.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> Huge demand for guns and ammo at the moment. Thankfully I got several guns over the past few months, and stocked up on a lot of ammo too.


Yep. _*"Buy it cheap, and stack it deep."*_


----------



## nanuq

Colt Anaconda, closely followed by a Python. Blunt object vs a scalpel.


----------



## cghorr01

If we're talking to shoot, my Springfield Armory TRP Operator Bull Barrel. To look at, my father's 1984 S&W nickel plated 586 and 1974 Colt Python, both 4 inch models. I cherish those revolvers like my children 

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Racer88

nanuq said:


> Colt Anaconda, closely followed by a Python. Blunt object vs a scalpel.


At the very top of my wish list is the new 2020 Colt Python. It's GORGEOUS. I will have one!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> At the very top of my wish list is the new 2020 Colt Python. It's GORGEOUS. I will have one!


I'm curious - is the Python available in multiple calibers? Or is it....what - .44 magnum? Don't think I've ever handled one in person. And now, of course, gun shops are out of nearly everything.

I currently have a .357 magnum. Don't know if I'd want a .44 or not....but, never say never.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm curious - is the Python available in multiple calibers? Or is it....what - .44 magnum? Don't think I've ever handled one in person. And now, of course, gun shops are out of nearly everything.
> 
> I currently have a .357 magnum. Don't know if I'd want a .44 or not....but, never say never.


Colt Python is .357-Magnum. Just one caliber.


----------



## SolarPower

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm curious - is the Python available in multiple calibers? Or is it....what - .44 magnum? Don't think I've ever handled one in person. And now, of course, gun shops are out of nearly everything.
> 
> I currently have a .357 magnum. Don't know if I'd want a .44 or not....but, never say never.


Pythons are nice, but take a look at Manurhin and Korth. Finding Korth is not easy, but more recent Korth/Nighthawk cooperation revolvers which are available are a step-up from Python, if we forget about collectable value. And although Korth is always thought of as a best mechanical take on a revolver, Manurhin IMO is simply the best .357magnum revolver money can buy.


----------



## Racer88

SolarPower said:


> Pythons are nice, but take a look at Manurhin and Korth. Finding Korth is not easy, but more recent Korth/Nighthawk cooperation revolvers which are available are a step-up from Python, if we forget about collectable value. And although Korth is always thought of as a best mechanical take on a revolver, Manurhin IMO is simply the best .357magnum revolver money can buy.


Those Korths are a pretty penny, if I recall. Like a REALLY pretty penny. The new Python retails at about $1400. I'd be buying it purely as a shooter.


----------



## SolarPower

Like I said, Pythons are nice, but I would think twise, if this is for lots of .357 rounds through. 
If you want a shooter though, buy something which will live longer. Nothing better than Manurhin with that regard. They are expensive, sure, but they will outlast any other .357magnum out there. 
Or with regular money, buy Ruger.


----------



## Racer88

SolarPower said:


> Like I said, P*ythons are nice, but I would think twise, if this is for lots of .357 rounds through.*
> If you want a shooter though, buy something which will live longer. Nothing better than Manurhin with that regard. They are expensive, sure, but they will outlast any other .357magnum out there.
> Or with regular money, buy Ruger.


That was true of the old Pythons. The new Pythons are considerably more robust.

That said... most of us don't shoot a lot of .357 (and use .38-SPL) instead at the range... because it's more punishing to the shooter (in a smaller revolver, anyway) and also a lot more expensive.


----------



## SolarPower

Reload? 

I shoot .357mags exclusively in my Manurhin, but I sure do shoot .38spl in my .357mag m66 S&W 3" barrel.


----------



## Racer88

SolarPower said:


> Reload?
> 
> I shoot .357mags exclusively in my Manurhin, but I sure do shoot .38spl in my .357mag m66 S&W 3" barrel.


No reloading for me. I don't really have the space to set up a proper bench. I shoot a fair amount of rifle rounds (.223 and 6.5 Creedmoor). It would be more worthwhile for me to reload rifle ammo, especially the 6.5CM for precision shooting.

If and when I start reloading, I want a dedicated space and proper bench to do it right. I need the kids to move out first! Then one of their rooms will be my "man cave!" I need a man cave in a bad way!


----------



## SolarPower

My kids are out years ago, but my man's cave is my garage nonetheless


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> That was true of the old Pythons. The new Pythons are considerably more robust.
> 
> That said... most of us don't shoot a lot of .357 (and use .38-SPL) instead at the range... because it's more punishing to the shooter (in a smaller revolver, anyway) and also a lot more expensive.


I have a Ruger GP-100 in .357 mag. One of the fun things I like to do is load up the cylinder with .38s and .357s in a random way, then spin it before closing. You don't know what round is upcoming... and it's fun to see the difference in muzzle blast between the .38 and .357. ?

Back in the day, according to many reports of actual shootings, the .357 mag w/125 gr. hollow point was a premier man stopping round. (still is) Now many guys are shooting other rounds for self defense. I have moved to the 9mm - its ammo effectiveness has come a long way in recent years, and hard to beat the capacity of a 9mm semi or the concealability of subcompact 9s.


----------



## Bswcollection

Currently have a CZ-75 BD (original design) Glock 23 (EDC) and Hk 45 Compact Tactical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> I have moved to the 9mm - its ammo effectiveness has come a long way in recent years, and hard to beat the capacity of a 9mm semi or the concealability of subcompact 9s.


It's good, and it's bad.... the 9-mm craze. It's good that a common caliber that is very manageable by most shooters has improved to the point of being a fairly capable defensive round. I have heard of many gun owners consolidating their guns to the one caliber (9-mm) and selling off their other calibers like .40, sometimes claiming that .40 and .45 are "obsolete, because the new 9-mm HP rounds are just as capable defensively, and have the other advantages (lower recoil, higher capacity, etc.)

And, on the surface, it sounds smart. I don't think it is. And, the current situation illustrates my point perfectly. Right now... you can't hardly FIND 9-mm ammo. If you CAN find it (good luck), you'll pay through the nose. A friend has begged me for a box of 9-mm HPs, because he can't find any to protect his family. Of course, I have plenty (Federal HST - good stuff!) and was happy to give it to him.

If all you have are 9-mm pistols, and the SHTF, and you got caught with your pants down in terms of ammo supplies... you're ****ed.

If I somehow got caught with my pants down and didn't have any 9-mm, with none to be found on the market... I've still got .40, .45, .38-SPL, .357-Mag, 5.7-mm, and even .380 and .22LR.

Right now, you can't find 9-mm. But, you can find .40 and .45.

When it comes to defensive ammo supplies, I believe in diversification rather than consolidation, since most of us are dependent on commercially-available ammo.

Sure.... if you're a reloader, you don't have to buy factory ammo. But, you DO have to buy reloading supplies. And, in past feeding frenzies / panic-buys, there have been shortages of primers and powder.

In any case... I'm glad I have a diverse caliber selection. The chances of me being caught without is nearly nil.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> It's good, and it's bad.... the 9-mm craze. It's good that a common caliber that is very manageable by most shooters has improved to the point of being a fairly capable defensive round. I have heard of many gun owners consolidating their guns to the one caliber (9-mm) and selling off their other calibers like .40, sometimes claiming that .40 and .45 are "obsolete, because the new 9-mm HP rounds are just as capable defensively, and have the other advantages (lower recoil, higher capacity, etc.)
> 
> And, on the surface, it sounds smart. I don't think it is. And, the current situation illustrates my point perfectly. Right now... you can't hardly FIND 9-mm ammo. If you CAN find it (good luck), you'll pay through the nose. A friend has begged me for a box of 9-mm HPs, because he can't find any to protect his family. Of course, I have plenty (Federal HST - good stuff!) and was happy to give it to him.
> 
> If all you have are 9-mm pistols, and the SHTF, and you got caught with your pants down in terms of ammo supplies... you're ****ed.
> 
> If I somehow got caught with my pants down and didn't have any 9-mm, with none to be found on the market... I've still got .40, .45, .38-SPL, .357-Mag, 5.7-mm, and even .380 and .22LR.
> 
> Right now, you can't find 9-mm. But, you can find .40 and .45.
> 
> When it comes to defensive ammo supplies, I believe in diversification rather than consolidation, since most of us are dependent on commercially-available ammo.
> 
> Sure.... if you're a reloader, you don't have to buy factory ammo. But, you DO have to buy reloading supplies. And, in past feeding frenzies / panic-buys, there have been shortages of primers and powder.
> 
> In any case... I'm glad I have a diverse caliber selection. The chances of me being caught without is nearly nil.


Yeah, you make a good point. Ever since the buying craze began in recent months, popular ammo has been scarce. My local gun shop has been out of 9mm ammo for months. It is still available elsewhere, even now, but is not cheap. Doesn't bother me, I'm stocked up. But yes, I've noticed that my local gun shop had 45mm ammo available thru this period, also some other not-as-popular calibers like 10mm. (which, btw, I'm considering for a future purchase)

Now that I've seen what can happen when demand is high - I will NEVER be understocked w/ammo no matter the caliber. ?

I've got 4 9mms right now, 1 .357, and 1 .22 pistol, along with many other rifle calibers and shotguns. I'll never be lacking when it comes to self or home defense. ?

I reloaded my own many years ago. It was kinda fun, but I sold all of my equipment years ago and don't have an interest in getting into it again. Could be helpful though at times like this, as most guys tend to buy primers by the 1,000s, also bullets by large quantities. Used to be into bow hunting as well, and fletched my own arrows also...


----------



## Rollied

I have a few 1911s, 9mm, .357mag and hands down my favorite is the 1911 platform. And of those, the current fav is the SA Loaded model, for less than $800, the tolerances are extremely tight. Can’t beat it for value!


----------



## SolarPower

Racer88 said:


> It's good, and it's bad.... the 9-mm craze. It's good that a common caliber that is very manageable by most shooters has improved to the point of being a fairly capable defensive round. I have heard of many gun owners consolidating their guns to the one caliber (9-mm) and selling off their other calibers like .40, sometimes claiming that .40 and .45 are "obsolete, because the new 9-mm HP rounds are just as capable defensively, and have the other advantages (lower recoil, higher capacity, etc.)
> 
> And, on the surface, it sounds smart. I don't think it is. And, the current situation illustrates my point perfectly. Right now... you can't hardly FIND 9-mm ammo. If you CAN find it (good luck), you'll pay through the nose. A friend has begged me for a box of 9-mm HPs, because he can't find any to protect his family. Of course, I have plenty (Federal HST - good stuff!) and was happy to give it to him.
> 
> If all you have are 9-mm pistols, and the SHTF, and you got caught with your pants down in terms of ammo supplies... you're ****ed.
> 
> If I somehow got caught with my pants down and didn't have any 9-mm, with none to be found on the market... I've still got .40, .45, .38-SPL, .357-Mag, 5.7-mm, and even .380 and .22LR.
> 
> Right now, you can't find 9-mm. But, you can find .40 and .45.
> 
> When it comes to defensive ammo supplies, I believe in diversification rather than consolidation, since most of us are dependent on commercially-available ammo.
> 
> Sure.... if you're a reloader, you don't have to buy factory ammo. But, you DO have to buy reloading supplies. And, in past feeding frenzies / panic-buys, there have been shortages of primers and powder.
> 
> In any case... I'm glad I have a diverse caliber selection. The chances of me being caught without is nearly nil.


+1.

Additionally to your list, talking pistols, I also have a 10mm, a .50GI (the best "slow and large" caliber IMO which followed the .45acp appeal), .460rowland to serve as my woods automatic and .44mag (I have a long barrel) for Buffalo Bore powerful loads.

.40sw is often times the easier to find than others. Not too popular, I guess, although I trully like it and have few guns in it. IMO it's a must for 3" barreled gun for home defense.

And I do reload (mostly due to my .50GI addiction. I hope ppl do not confuse it with other .50 calibers. It is different and easy to shoot. Truly the one I love.

True what you said for powder and primers and esp. for .460 rowland suitable powders. Bullseye is mostly fine


----------



## nanuq

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm curious - is the Python available in multiple calibers?
> 
> I currently have a .357 magnum. Don't know if I'd want a .44 or not....but, never say never.


Yep like he said the Python is in .357 only. Mine is a 1964 and my brother in law has a 1970. He was a competitive combat shooter and has put better than 30,000 rounds through his over the years.

The .357 has a nice amount of energy but I always feel like I want just a little more enthusiasm out of it. Don't get me wrong, it's a fine shootin iron, it just leaves me wanting more.

The Anaconda is another story. I mix up Special and magnum rounds in the cylinder and it's a hoot not knowing what's coming. A Special feels like a nice step up from the Python, then when I get a 240g magnum round, it sets the handle hard back into my hand and it's a real nice satisfying thump all the way up my arm and shoulder. It just feels ........ "right". Funny thing, when I mix up rounds like that it eliminates all the flinch when I squeeze one off.


----------



## SolarPower

Yes, Pythons are very nice aesthetically and capable weapons. Still this is what Manurhin MR73 is designed to do as the weapon of choice used by the GIGN :
"Each member is required to fire 150 rounds of full-power .357 ammunition through their MR73s every day. In fact, during the initial proof-of-concept tests, 170,000 full-power cartridges were fired through an MR73…and the revolver was still functioning perfectly when the tests were finally suspended. "


----------



## Racer88

SolarPower said:


> es, Pythons are very nice aesthetically and capable weapons.


The new Python isn't the old Python. Of course, time will tell. But, the construction of the new Python is quite a bit more robust than the old one and reportedly capable of handling full-load .357 routinely. The old Pythons were known to NOT have that level of build.


----------



## SolarPower

Yes, I assume so too. Its good to have it back and reviews so far are positive.


----------



## Racer88

SolarPower said:


> Yes, I assume so too. Its good to have it back and reviews so far are positive.


They've had some issues with it (cylinder not advancing). I hope they've worked them out. If I ever stop spending money on watches, I might be able to get one! They are GORGEOUS. But, I wish they'd make one in "Royal Blue."


----------



## SolarPower

I had good (although not really excellent) experience with Colt Custom Shop on making my Delta to my likings. They back then were very willing to work with you and shop manager was great guy.
So, even if a gun has some issues, they should've fixed them. Not sure what is happening with overall business situation now.
And, sure, RB Python is the one to get, if they ever come up with the one. Lately there was a push to stainless etc. though.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

XDm 9mm 5.25 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backpacker1040

I love my HKs. 45c and P7M8.


----------



## SolarPower

My P7M8 is my 9mm goto one.


----------



## Father of five

CZ SP-01 in 9mm
S&W Mod 58 4” in 41 mag


----------



## MiamiAngler

I like my Kember 1911 Pro Carry II. The pretty blonde in CSI Miami carried one!


----------



## flynnstone

Just picked up a Q HoneyBadger 300BLK ar pistol. Such a fine piece of equipment


----------



## Herb53

My Colt Government .45 that I bought in 1980. Also really fond of my HK P7.


----------



## Z0Tex

CZ P-01 SDP. Recently retired it from carry duty for a Glock 19 Gen V. Lighter and easier to carry everyday.

I love my classic Smith & Wesson revolvers though. 28-2 Highway Patrolman .357 and 29-2 .44Mag (Dirty Harry's hand cannon). Great range toys.


----------



## Commisar

Z0Tex said:


> CZ P-01 SDP. Recently retired it from carry duty for a Glock 19 Gen V. Lighter and easier to carry everyday.
> 
> I love my classic Smith & Wesson revolvers though. 28-2 Highway Patrolman .357 and 29-2 .44Mag (Dirty Harry's hand cannon). Great range toys.


686 in .357 is the best damn big steel revolver you can get IMHO

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Z0Tex

Commisar said:


> 686 in .357 is the best damn big steel revolver you can get IMHO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I'd love to add a 6" 686 to the collection one day. They may not be quite as "nice", but I do love the Ruger SP101 and GP100 series revolvers too. Their triggers clean up and smooth out very well.


----------



## distinguish1906

Any Kimber 1911 will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Kimber stainless classic. 1911 .45.
smooooth


----------



## TedG954

For Business

If I was still on the job, I'd carry a 5" tactical model of the Springfield XD in 9mm.
I've owned more 1911 platforms than I like to think about.
While the 1911 is a nice piece of tool work, it's a dinosaur.
And 4 rounds of 9mm on-target will get the job done.

Close seconds.... Glock and CZ, and maybe HK

For Pleasure

The S&W Model 27 and the Colt Python are the finest pistols produced by its respective brand. They represented the very best that the industry had to offer, and today, no one makes a pistol that comes anywhere near the quality levels of the pre-70's Model 27 or Python. Finding one in pristine condition is extremely difficult and very expensive. A used Python commands $2,500 as a norm, and I'd expect the same for the Model 27 except you never see one for sale. But $3000 isn't much considering we buy Rolex watches. I owned a beautiful new Model 27 with a 3.5" barrel in the early 70s, but I've never owned a Python. Troopers and 1911s were the Colts I bought back in the day.

BUT....I don't own any guns. Nope, not one. Do you have a warrant?


----------



## ejhc11

I like Sigs and owned various P220s, P229, P226, P238, P239. They're easier for me to shoot than polymer pistols. But recently picked up an HK USP compact 9mm and that thing made me smile. The recoil is so subdued. It was definitely recoil friendly with factory ammo on a polymer gun. I owned a Glock 19 2nd gen for 20 years it was good but not HK or Sigs nice... I also have a Springfield Tactical XD like the post above in 9mm, that's a nice budget accurate gun too but the compact HK is still smoother...!


----------



## SolarPower

TedG954 said:


> For Business
> 
> If I was still on the job, I'd carry a 5" tactical model of the Springfield XD in 9mm.
> I've owned more 1911 platforms than I like to think about.
> While the 1911 is a nice piece of tool work, it's a dinosaur.
> And 4 rounds of 9mm on-target will get the job done.
> 
> Close seconds.... Glock and CZ, and maybe HK
> 
> For Pleasure
> 
> The S&W Model 27 and the Colt Python are the finest pistols produced by its respective brand. They represented the very best that the industry had to offer, and today, no one makes a pistol that comes anywhere near the quality levels of the pre-70's Model 27 or Python. Finding one in pristine condition is extremely difficult and very expensive. A used Python commands $2,500 as a norm, and I'd expect the same for the Model 27 except you never see one for sale. But $3000 isn't much considering we buy Rolex watches. I owned a beautiful new Model 27 with a 3.5" barrel in the early 70s, but I've never owned a Python. Troopers and 1911s were the Colts I bought back in the day.
> 
> BUT....I don't own any guns. Nope, not one. Do you have a warrant?


I think that XD in 9mm is one fine gun, but I would not say that HK is second to it. There is a well-known test of P7 performed by Massad Ayoob and results published in his book - "The Semiautomatic Pistol in Police Service and Self-Defense".
In his test HK P7 fired more than 4,000 factory rounds including hollow point without a single malfunction, without being stripped or cleaned.
Author considers the P7 the most reliable police handgun ever made. He finds performance of test gun typical of the great many he has seen and monitored in police service. There is a reason this HK model is very well sought-after.

As for some of the current manufacturers who makes pistols which are equal or better, honestly, then Colt Python (even pre-70th one and I agree it is one of the finest), you are welcome to look at Korth and Manurhin, as we are talking revolvers, obviously.

And lastly, I would not call 1911s a dinosaur. It is ingenious platform which these days has not only .45acp, but many other calibers available with - from .22 to 10mm to .50gi to .460Rowland, to 9mm to .38super..


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

SolarPower said:


> My P7M8 is my 9mm goto one.


Was my go to off duty/CCW carry for years. Moved to a Sig P229 Legion for off duty and office carry, and moved from an H&K USP .45ACP to a Sig P226 Legion for duty. I've drunk the Sig Kool Aid pretty hard. Let's see what happens when I start carrying my STI Staccato P on duty!


----------



## SolarPower

Yeah, Sigs are nice. Started with Browning's based P210 and since then and esp. P220 and later they are nice machines.


----------



## ugawino

The one I will never, ever sell is my 4" S&W Model 681.


----------



## SolarPower

ugawino said:


> The one I will never, ever sell is my 4" S&W Model 681.


Unlike 686 It has adjustable sights, doesn't it?

I have a Performance Center's M66 with 3" compensated barrel which is smaller K-frame and it shoots full power .357mags no problem. I limit it to occasional shooting only as it has a weaker cone presumably. However after hundreds of 357 magnum rounds through it is as solid as new. Perhaps new metallurgy made it a no issue.

As for the best .357mag reliably shooting thousands of rounds through nothing beats Manurhin MR73.


----------



## ugawino

The 686 has adjustable sights. The 681 has a fixed "groove." 

It was a gift from my late father in law and I'll never part with it.


----------



## CSG

The 1911A1. I have a few modern variations but my personal favorite is my 1944 Remington Rand in its old holster. On the heels of that is a Colt Single Action Army. My actual Colt is a Gen3 in nickel with ivory grips. The ones I shoot are Italian replicas.


----------



## SolarPower

CSG said:


> The 1911A1. I have a few modern variations but my personal favorite is my 1944 Remington Rand in its old holster. On the heels of that is a Colt Single Action Army. My actual Colt is a Gen3 in nickel with ivory grips. The ones I shoot are Italian replicas.


My oldest 1911 is my 102 y.o. 1911 WW1 Colt. It is a working gun like all the others in my collection, so I shoot it. And it shoots very nice. Since we can't post gun pics this is one of the targets.


----------



## Endomaster

Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm. My wishlist: Sig 229 and Walther PPQ 2.0


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

Favorite shooter: my STI DVC OMNI

My most accurate: my HK VP9 Long Slide (believe it or not... I fuggin love that thing)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SolarPower

My most accurate handgun is my SVI Infinity .45acp single stack. I also have a .40sw kit for the gun.









The machining quality and tolerances are next to none.


----------



## Bahn112

Loving my P320's; have a Pro and a X5 Legion both with Romeo 1 Pro's on there.
Also love the look and feel of my full rail TRP Operator.


----------



## dacvibe

Sig Sauer P365


----------



## projekt-h

Hmmmmm. 

If I could keep only one of mine, it’d be my H&K USP compact. Sig M11-A1 is probably the nicest shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

So I just ordered a Sig P365 "Tac Pac." Comes with 3 12-rd mags and a holster. Looking forward to it. This pistol gets a lot of good hype and I want to see what that's all about.  

Once I receive it, I'll have a great selection of 9s: Sig P365, Sig P226, Glock G43X, Glock G19X, and S&W M&P Shield 2.0. Great options for both carry and home defense. Eventually going to add a Glock 10mm, and probably a Kimber .45.


----------



## dan360

686+
Nighthawk


----------



## SolarPower

Time4Playnow said:


> So I just ordered a Sig P365 "Tac Pac." Comes with 3 12-rd mags and a holster. Looking forward to it. This pistol gets a lot of good hype and I want to see what that's all about.
> 
> Once I receive it, I'll have a great selection of 9s: Sig P365, Sig P226, Glock G43X, Glock G19X, and S&W M&P Shield 2.0. Great options for both carry and home defense. Eventually going to add a Glock 10mm, and probably a Kimber .45.


Nice Sig lineup.
As for the Shield I have and love the original. I have it in 40mm, as I am a strong believer that in a short barrel you need 40mm for self defense. I also have a 9mm kit for it, but IMHO 40mm recoil isn't that bad. It is just for me to have more ammo choices.


----------



## Time4Playnow

For those of you who might be looking for a holster at some point, I recommend checking out "High Noon Holsters" out of Florida. I have no affiliation with them, but just recently acquired a "Slide Guard Bison" OWB holster from them for my Glock 19X. It's beautiful and very well-made. It was molded to fit my exact pistol so it's a perfect fit, and the holster has a tension screw for adjustment of the draw. Love it!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just TODAY I picked up a new Sig P365 in the "Tac Pac" - with 3 12-rd mags and a holster. Never shot that particular model before, but it has many great reviews. Can't wait to get to the range to try it out! Found that with the added mag extension found on the 12-rd mags, I can get my whole hand on the grip, which is great.

I would love to post some pics, but.....


----------



## ugawino

My favorite? 

Smith & Wesson 4" model 681


----------



## SolarPower

ugawino said:


> My favorite?
> 
> Smith & Wesson 4" model 681


I like full underlug.


----------



## ugawino

SolarPower said:


> I like full underlug.


Me, too.

Its aesthetically pleasing as well as functional.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

a scorpion!


----------



## motorjon68

I love the simplicity and reliability of a revolver and the ergonomic perfection of the 1911. My current love is the Sig 365XL!


----------



## 307

Glock 29 .... my bear gun - carry on a chest rig while bowhunting.


----------



## Time4Playnow

307 said:


> Glock 29 .... my bear gun - carry on a chest rig while bowhunting.


10mm? 

N/Mind. Answered my own question - google is my friend.

How does that pistol shoot, for a subcompact?


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Time4Playnow said:


> 10mm?
> 
> N/Mind. Answered my own question - google is my friend.
> 
> How does that pistol shoot, for a subcompact?


Anything Glock shoots phenomenal ))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwnzor

Wait... We can talk about guns but we can't look at them?

Omfg


----------



## VincentG

Bummer about the pics, mine "was" my 1953 Rom Tokarev but now it is my birdshead tu-tone Wrangler that I modded after giving my younger son a Wrangler for his 21st Birthday, older son got a P-22 and I have a modded one of those for myself as well, but my younger son prefers revolvers. I am of the opinion that everyone needs at bare minimum a 22 pistol, hence their 21st b'day presents


----------



## Cheverian

I’m pretty fond of my (discontinued) SIG P239.
I’ve been having a lot of fun recently with a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact I picked up in mint condition.


----------



## NashWatch

CZ 75B


----------



## maguirejp

Model 39 it is 9mm and was my last issued service sidearm. I miss the feel of that on my right hip as I would regularly bump it with my elbow for reassurance. I am retired now for more than 15 years and no longer own any firearms. Stay safe. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## montelatici

Beretta 92FS/M9 of course.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

My Tanfoglio Hunter 10mm


----------



## Omega9000

Glock 19 with Trijicon RMR and a surefire x300. I would love to get an agency arms glock but watches are taking priority lol. It sucks having expensive hobbies.


----------



## TedG954

Grail.... Original royal-blue SIG 210, could never justify the cost.

Favorite is a purpose-built G17. It's all business and no-frills. Weighs the same as a G19. Built long before it was fashionable to alter slides.


----------



## Bulldog72

Hands down the Springfield XD 9mm. You can put it in anyone's hands right out of the box and get them on target in minutes. Effortless reliability!


----------



## Bulldog72

Hands down the Springfield XD 9mm. You can put it in anyone's hands right out of the box and get them on target in minutes. Effortless reliability!


----------



## cghorr01

5 inch all steel 1911, hands down. Have a ton of pistols that I love, all shoot great, but nothing points, feels or shoots more naturally to me than a full size steel 1911. Finest pistol ever devised IMO. Behind that, my Beretta Cougars. Little known pistol that shoots incredible. 

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Bswcollection

Glock 23 for EDC, HK .45 Compact a tactical for hiking on a chest rig, CZ-75 BD for vehicle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

NashWatch said:


> CZ 75B


Nothing better than a CZ!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918matt

Glock 27


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Just picked up a CMMG Banshee in 10mm. Can't wait to get this thing out.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Bswcollection said:


> Nothing better than a CZ!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty fond of my P10S with theta trigger.


----------



## King0424

My edc is a glock 26. Double stack. Comfy to carry 
But my all time favorite in my collection is a Sig Legion .40 cal. Shoots so smooth, and extremely comfy in the hand.


----------



## dglessner

Love my H&K VP9


----------



## Robotaz

dglessner said:


> Love my H&K VP9


I had one and couldn't hit the side of a barn with it. Also had a HK 45 LEM that drove tacks. My only HK experiences.


----------



## SolarPower

307 said:


> Glock 29 .... my bear gun - carry on a chest rig while bowhunting.


Are you serious? 10mm from a subcompact as a "bear gun"? 
Last time I checked even the most powerful Buffalo Bore's 200 gr 10mm is 1200 fps from a full barreled (6" gun).

I do not think even this 255gr Rowland 








from my WC Hunter is adequate.

Stay safe out in the woods, if you have anything larger than a black bear there. Take bear spray it will be more useful I think.


----------



## OCRonin

HK VP9 followed by the SiG P320C


----------



## Orive 8

My EDC as of Feb 2020 is a Shadow Systems MR918. My primary EDC gun from 2005 was a Glock 19. Before switching over to the Glock 19, I was carrying/using a DA/SA SIG, my duty guns were either a SIG P226 9mm or P220 .45, off duty gun was primarily a SIG P225 then replaced by a SIG P239 both in 9mm.

Before my LEO days, I was issued and qualified with a 1911 and a Beretta in the Army. The gun that I really learned to shoot with was a Browning Hi Power. 

Owned lots of other handguns over the last 35 years, as has my wife - her EDC gun since she switched to it in 2006 has been a Gen 3 Glock 26.

Both of us have had the chance to attend lots of training courses over the years, shoot in different types of gun games, and have instructed through our company for a period of time too.

Still hit the range a couple of times a month minimum.


----------



## SolarPower

Talking polymers, somehow I like M&P over Glock anytime


----------



## MrLogan13

I quite like my S&W XD9.


----------



## uscgmac

Glock 19, Shield 9mm, Shield 2.0 PC 45 acp.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang427

Browning Hi Power 9mm have owned it close to 40 years and its my favorite.


----------



## tempusfugit123

Springfield Champion model 1911 45 acp.

SUPER rare, an inch shorter than your normal 1911, and I've read it's preferred by competition shooters because it has an aluminum body, which makes it superlight. It has been modded and shoots a very tight pattern.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Just got HK VP9, and it has taken the #1 spot by far. Very accurate, easy to break down and clean, ambidextrous, and just feels natural putting in hand and drawing to target.


----------



## SolarPower

Watchfiend12 said:


> Just got HK VP9, and it has taken the #1 spot by far. Very accurate, easy to break down and clean, ambidextrous, and just feels natural putting in hand and drawing to target.


Just out of curiosity, what gun did it take the #1 spot from? I like HKs. Have a P7M8 and love it.


----------



## wkw

Owned a couple of pistols over the years and my fav were Sig Sauer P226, Walter P5 compact and H&K USP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg

Easy, my first purchase 40 years ago. Needed something to do on weekends while stationed in Texas.....let’s shoot!
A Smith & Wesson 686, .357, 6 inch, red ramp white outline.
Accurate, reliable, simple and bulletproof.


----------



## belia

Blackranger3d said:


> Mine is my 357 Coonan. Based off of the 1911 platform. Its huge and makes a very nice bang.
> 
> Admin Note, from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing firearms*, knives, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms*, knives, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range.


----------



## parklanephil

XD-9 all day


----------



## Watchfiend12

SolarPower said:


> Just out of curiosity, what gun did it take the #1 spot from? I like HKs. Have a P7M8 and love it.


Glock 17. Just got the 43x and great addition as well.


----------



## Rodentman

S&W 632 - .327 Fed Mag


----------



## slc14

Sig p229 - 357 Sig


----------



## Commisar

SolarPower said:


> Talking polymers, somehow I like M&P over Glock anytime


Completely agree. S&W understands the word "ergonomics".... Unlike Glock.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

I quite agree with this. But those short neck brass are a PIA to reload w/o getting bullet setback. Took me a while to get it right, but I finally did! Us boat tail bullets, don't flare the case, and crimp with the Lee FCD.


slc14 said:


> Sig p229 - 357 Sig


----------



## swink6112

No contest. My Glock 26. My precious.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

My favorite right now is Springfield xdm elite osp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retsgt

my HK p7m8 or my Luger S 42 1935 all matching numbers.


----------



## SolarPower

retsgt said:


> my HK p7m8 or my Luger S 42 1935 all matching numbers.


Nice. I love my "staple" gun too, but that Luger must be indeed very special. I wish we could post pics of old guns (e.g., older than 50 years or whatever).


----------



## Watchfiend12

SolarPower said:


> Just out of curiosity, what gun did it take the #1 spot from? I like HKs. Have a P7M8 and love it.


Had to research the HK P7M8. Wow- sounds like an amazing pistol. It is quite an expensive piece, but from review sounds like it is worth it.


----------



## SolarPower

Watchfiend12 said:


> Had to research the HK P7M8. Wow- sounds like an amazing pistol. It is quite an expensive piece, but from review sounds like it is worth it.


It is very special and was a revolutionary design with recoil gas cylinder and unique safety feature. Famous for three things-

1. Reliability In his book "The Semiautomatic Pistol in Police Service and Self-Defense". M. Ayoob took HK P7 #51136 and decided to see how many rounds were needed to render the gas system inoperable. He allowed only oiling of external surfaces to avoid rust, but no cleaning or disassembly. The results: "At around the two thousandth shot, the slide operation became noticeably rough. Nonetheless, the pistol would still feed and fire without a hitch. Shortly before the 4,500th cartridge was fired without cleaning, we observed two failures of the slide to lock open on an empty magazine. Knowing that this was the first warning of a gas port sufficiently clogged to impair functioning, we called off the test at that time......" 
There is also informative HK youtube explaining design and reliability testing for police work.

2. Heat. The pistol becomes hot after prolonged shooting due to said gas cylinder. HK started equipping the pistol with plastic heat shield and it became a standard feature in production.

3. Safety. It is often called "staple" gun for the design of the safety. It is quite different and many (myself included) like it more than others, although I get used for 1911 safeties more than anything else.


----------



## olske59

Cmdr.Lee said:


> Glock 19
> HK USP 40
> Sig P226


Agree. All high quality and known for reliability.


----------



## casselmb

My favorite is probably my grandfather’s WWII bring-back Luger. After that, I have a heavily customized Kimber 1911 that is a great shooter and looks like a piece of art. But I generally carry a Glock 30S. I find it to be the most practical in terms of reliability, capacity, and ease of concealment.


----------



## Pierce Koontz

After twenty-five years of searching;

Nighthawk Firehawk (1911 with full-profile compensator) shoots like a loud 22LR . . .


----------



## Omega9000

I have a glock 19.5 MOS all decked out. But I really want to pull the trigger on an agency arms SIG P320. -Pun intended-


----------



## tempusfugit123

Very limited edition Springfield 1911 Champion model m968 (serial number is 3 numbers long!) 45 ACP. As far as I can tell it's an early 80's special edition model made for the brazilian officers as a carry firearm, as the Champion is an inch shorter than normal 1911's. It also has an aluminum body, which makes it ultra lightweight, and it's tricked out with modified action, trigger, hammer, Pac grips and it is VERY accurate.

I heard the Champion model was prized by competition shooters because of it's aluminum construction and thus being very light and accurate.

Actually, any info anyone might have on the M968 I would be greatful for as I can't find anything anywhere about this model. I just know it's super special.


----------



## Time4Playnow

My updated opinion (not sure if it's changed too much from before)


love my Sig P226 for pure shooting fun and accuracy (although my Glock 19x is pretty sweet too!). That Sig is one sweet shooter! I can see why the SEALs used it for so long.
for carry, love my Glock G43x. The ergonomics on it for me are spectacular - it feels like it was custom made for my hand. I have since also picked up a Sig P365 but have not had a chance to take it to the range yet. Love its size and concealability though, and the night sights are great.

Speaking of the range, I'm curious - do most of you guys reload your own shells? What's your state of ammo? Things are so bad now in the marketplace that even the online sources have mostly dried up, or are charging 4-5 times or more what ammo cost early to mid last year... Thankfully I stocked up last year, and have PLENTY of 9mm ammo, both training and self-defense rounds. I've got enough .22lr rounds to last me for years - just to have fun with. I'm a bit low on 12 ga and .30-06 rounds, but don't need a whole lot of those anyway. I'm also pretty well set with 5.56 rounds.

I handloaded my own shells (30-30 and .30-06) many years ago, but no longer do that. It was fun back then, but I've no interest in getting back into that again. Definitely cost-effective though and would certainly help in times like this of severe ammo shortages.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> Speaking of the range, I'm curious - do most of you guys reload your own shells? What's your state of ammo? Things are so bad now in the marketplace that even the online sources have mostly dried up, or are charging 4-5 times or more what ammo cost early to mid last year... Thankfully I stocked up last year, and have PLENTY of 9mm ammo, both training and self-defense rounds. I've got enough .22lr rounds to last me for years - just to have fun with. I'm a bit low on 12 ga and .30-06 rounds, but don't need a whole lot of those anyway. I'm also pretty well set with 5.56 rounds.


I don't reload. While I have plenty of ammo (enough for the zombie apocalypse), I'm sitting tight for the most part. I'm also fairly diversified in terms of calibers.

I haven't been to the range in months. I just don't want to shoot down my current inventory any more... and I won't pay the exorbitant prices being charged for what little ammo is available. As you said... it's up 400 - 500% at this point, IF you can even find any.


----------



## brash47

Just saw this thread.

Les Baer Custom Carry. It's been going to work with me since I bought it from Les Baer at Shot Show a few years back. 

Before that, HK USP .45, issued and carried at work for 20 someodd years.

On those days I'm dressed light, Glock 43.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> I don't reload. While I have plenty of ammo (enough for the zombie apocalypse), I'm sitting tight for the most part. I'm also fairly diversified in terms of calibers.
> 
> I haven't been to the range in months. I just don't want to shoot down my current inventory any more... and I won't pay the exorbitant prices being charged for what little ammo is available. As you said... it's up 400 - 500% at this point, IF you can even find any.


I haven't been to the range in months either. Our range is outdoors and, well, it's been winter here.  Seriously I am looking forward to getting out there again in the next month or so.

I happened to be in Walmart today and they were actually stocking some ammo on their bare shelves! Not much, but some shotgun ammo, some rifle ammo. Not sure but I don't think they even carry handgun ammo anymore... At least for the ammo they do have, the prices are not jacked up like they are at the online dealers.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> Not sure but I don't think they even carry handgun ammo anymore...


Correct. They also don't carry "assault weapon" ammo. But, rifle hunting ammo (that is MUCH more powerful than so-called "assault ammo")... sure! LOL!

What is this "winter" you speak of?? ?

I just looked... the last time I was at the range (500 yard rifle) was back on November 16th! Before that was in September 2020. Sad. I used to go at least once or twice a month.

This is one of my targets from the September trip (200 yards).


----------



## JimD303

G45 with a 507c red dot and a TLR7a WML.


----------



## SolarPower

tempusfugit123 said:


> Very limited edition Springfield 1911 Champion model m968 (serial number is 3 numbers long!) 45 ACP. As far as I can tell it's an early 80's special edition model made for the brazilian officers as a carry firearm, as the Champion is an inch shorter than normal 1911's. It also has an aluminum body, which makes it ultra lightweight, and it's tricked out with modified action, trigger, hammer, Pac grips and it is VERY accurate.
> 
> I heard the Champion model was prized by competition shooters because of it's aluminum construction and thus being very light and accurate.
> 
> Actually, any info anyone might have on the M968 I would be greatful for as I can't find anything anywhere about this model. I just know it's super special.


It is .25" shortened commander (std 4.25" barrel). You can go to 1911forum and look for an old Talk about your Champion thread


----------



## SolarPower

Time4Playnow said:


> My updated opinion (not sure if it's changed too much from before)
> 
> 
> love my Sig P226 for pure shooting fun and accuracy (although my Glock 19x is pretty sweet too!). That Sig is one sweet shooter! I can see why the SEALs used it for so long.
> for carry, love my Glock G43x. The ergonomics on it for me are spectacular - it feels like it was custom made for my hand. I have since also picked up a Sig P365 but have not had a chance to take it to the range yet. Love its size and concealability though, and the night sights are great.
> 
> Speaking of the range, I'm curious - do most of you guys reload your own shells? What's your state of ammo? Things are so bad now in the marketplace that even the online sources have mostly dried up, or are charging 4-5 times or more what ammo cost early to mid last year... Thankfully I stocked up last year, and have PLENTY of 9mm ammo, both training and self-defense rounds. I've got enough .22lr rounds to last me for years - just to have fun with. I'm a bit low on 12 ga and .30-06 rounds, but don't need a whole lot of those anyway. I'm also pretty well set with 5.56 rounds.
> 
> I handloaded my own shells (30-30 and .30-06) many years ago, but no longer do that. It was fun back then, but I've no interest in getting back into that again. Definitely cost-effective though and would certainly help in times like this of severe ammo shortages.


Luckily no ammo issues on my side. And yes, I reload some of my calibers.


----------



## SuttoFL

My daily is a Glock 27. If concealability weren't a factor I think the Sig P226 and Glock 23 fit my hands the best.


----------



## Racer88

SuttoFL said:


> My daily is a Glock 27. If concealability weren't a factor I think the Sig P226 and Glock 23 fit my hands the best.


Same! G27 CCW.


----------



## horrij1

Sig P239


----------



## VincentG

I have a bone stock Colt Government Model in SS that is my forever pistol, I purchased it new in 1984. I also have a 1953 Rom Tokarev I bought to companion with my PPS-43c (shtf gun) and be able to shoot ammo from all the spam cans I hoarded. It is a hoot to shoot, if you like shooting 1911s you would love it, it is a boomer that shoots mil-surp flawlessly.


----------



## SolarPower

VincentG said:


> I have a bone stock Colt Government Model in SS that is my forever pistol, I purchased it new in 1984. I also have a 1953 Rom Tokarev I bought to companion with my PPS-43c (shtf gun) and be able to shoot ammo from all the spam cans I hoarded. It is a hoot to shoot, if you like shooting 1911s you would love it, it is a boomer that shoots mil-surp flawlessly.


Nice! 1911s are my favs to shoot. I also love the custom .50GI caliber developed by Alex Zimmermann. Unlike the rest of .50 cals, this one was developed following .45acp approach of "big and slow" and being a .50 still is .45-like to shoot. I have Alex's Guncrafter Model1 in both .45acp and .50GI calibers and it is the best gun to shoot out of all I have.


----------



## barberm

Sig P229 legion DA/SA.


----------



## FuzzyPeaches

The daily ccw right now is the Kimber Ultra II in 9mm in the Saphire PVD finish. I know Kimber gets a bad rap for QC issues, but I’ve had no trouble in 2 years and probably 1500 rounds. I also carry a Shield in 9mm from time to time.


----------



## rolex_dad

Daily G23 or SW 642. 

Favorite to shoot is Colt Python


----------



## DGI82

Im a 1911 addict that has a love affair with Berettas and shoots Glocks alot. 

My daily carry is a Beretta PX4cc but my favorite gun to shoot and train with is the Glock 21.


----------



## rgee2

Smith and Wesson m&P


----------



## retsgt

HK P7M8


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

New shooter is a Springfield xdm elite osp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman

New shooter also in 2020. Have Glock 17 and a Sig P365


----------



## retsgt

Just bought a DP 12 12 g shotgum for home protection. 16 rounds double barrel pump action. Not like the oyhers this quilty gun 1400 bucks. 16 rounds off in 6 seconds!!!!!


----------



## adam_svt

I absolutely love my SIG 365. Got a laser and light on it. conceals well!


----------



## vmgotit

Colt 1911 45-auto government issue; my revolver, Ruger Stainless in 45 Long Colt, 5” barrel. (and extra 45-auto cylinder) Sadly, all sold, now no guns just Bear Spray! Vance.


----------



## 92A1NYC

vmgotit said:


> Colt 1911 45-auto government issue; my revolver, Ruger Stainless in 45 Long Colt, 5" barrel. (and extra 45-auto cylinder) Sadly, all sold, now no guns just Bear Spray! Vance.


I also prefer my 1911, Smith & Wesson e-series. Along with my Beretta 92A1. Second place goes to S&W 686 plus .357 and S&W Shield 9mm. That's three Smiths in my preferred gun list. Don't think I will ever sell them either.


----------



## lorsban

1911 for me. Best trigger ever.


----------



## Xenin

Sig sauer P226 X5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

Can we really post pics? I gave both of my sons 22 pistols for their 21st B'day, older son got a Walther P-22 but the younger one wanted a revolver. Ruger released the Wrangler about 9 months before his B'day and they became available locally on black Friday. After buying his I started researching online and realized that almost all of the Single Six parts were plug and play, so I bought one for myself to play around with and mod. It was a great diversion and I had a lot of fun doing this tu-tone build, the grip frame on the Wrangler is the only zinc alloy part and mine is now a stainless birdshead grip frame. The coins that I inlaid into the bonded ivory grips are 3 cent silver coins from the 1850s and cost less than Ruger emblems and I think they are perfect for a single action pistol. Pics deleted


----------



## Racer88

While I personally disagree with this rule, I would caution you guys.... the rule is still there.










It would suck to get banned for one infraction. I got banned from a FB watch group (Casio) for posting a photo of my watch next to a Swiss Army knife, and they DIDN'T have a rule against it. No warning, either. Just banned.

At least here they stipulate a rule against it and post it. But, they can ban you for just one violation (since the rule IS posted).


----------



## Pilot2

My 1991 made CZ-75 pre B 9mm. Or my HK P7M8. Toss a coin.


----------



## Pj66

Springfield 1911 Range officer in .45 acp, that thing is like a laser. HK USP 45 V7 with the LEM trigger, it’s like a revolver when you shoot it, easy to shoot but for the size. Good for a service type but not concealed carry.


----------



## Racer88

I haven't been to the range since last November (500 yard rifle range). 

The last time I shot pistols was last JUNE! So about a year ago! Yikes.

Well... I've got PLENTY of ammo, but I don't know when the cost of replacing ammo will swing back to "normal." So, I've been sitting tight.

But, I'm in a text group with my shooting buddies, and we're talking about going to the range and maybe just shooting 22LR. I've got over 10,000 rounds of 22LR. So, I could part with some of it.  

But, it's a sad situation with ammo right now. It WILL go back to normal. The laws of economics always prevail. The only question is WHEN?


----------



## VincentG

My best friend just got a Remington rolling block musket (civ) chambered in 50-70, I have two rifles that I have yet to shoot so we are making plans for a range day. We are going to an outdoor range and bringing BP to shoot so we can make a full day of it without burning up ammo that now costs $5-10 per round. One of my projects is a .177 single shot using #10 percussion caps as the load and airgun pellets as the projectile, all of my percussion BP guns use #10s so I have tons of caps. It would be nice to be able to recreationally shoot again, even Colibris are $.50 per round now


----------



## Racer88

VincentG said:


> My best friend just got a Remington rolling block musket (civ) chambered in 50-70, I have two rifles that I have yet to shoot so we are making plans for a range day. We are going to an outdoor range and bringing BP to shoot so we can make a full day of it without burning up ammo that now costs $5-10 per round. One of my projects is a .177 single shot using #10 percussion caps as the load and airgun pellets as the projectile, all of my percussion BP guns use #10s so I have tons of caps. It would be nice to be able to recreationally shoot again, even Colibris are $.50 per round now


One of my local ranges is selling range (FMJ) 9-mm for $50 / box! LOL! A buck a round!

Last I checked (online), my Hornady 6.5 Creedmoor ELD-M was going for $5 - $6 / round!


----------



## R_P_C

Glock 19, hands down.


----------



## securitygeek

Colt Lightweight Commander in .45 ACP. Tried and true.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

As far as handling, carrying, ease to work on, and firing/out of the box accuracy goes..Glock 19.

As far as overall aesthetics go...Beretta M9A3. I got one for myself as a “Happy Birthday to me” gift a few years ago. I’d like to get a Wilson Combat Beretta 92g/Centurion one of these days.


----------



## rolex_dad

SW 642. Carry it everyday


----------



## Hollywood D

Glock. I've carried a model 17 and a 45 on duty. I have a 19 at home. Never had an issue. Maybe not the sexiest to look at but they just work.

I conceal carry an S&W shield


----------



## Cahanc

Oh Boy, let's see. I have owned a Beretta 9mm, never liked it much as it was a double action I believe its called so every time you pulled the trigger you had to pull the hammer back as well, it didn't stay cocked. By the time I had pulled the trigger far enough to fire I was always shooting wide. Next was a S&W model 66 .357. Loved that gun, so simple yet effective and it wasn't trying to be anything it wasn't. My favorite of all was my Sig Sauer p226 with interchangeable barrels so you could shoot .40 or .357sig rounds, this was by far my favorite gun! I sold them all awhile ago and now have only a Glock 17, 9mm. Have not had the chance to fire this yet as ammo is crazy hard to find, I live in CA. Great thread!


----------



## BHP940

Does it have to be just one? Any Hi-Power (FN or Browning, 9mm or .40 S&W) is my first choice. Second, my custom Caspian Ti frame 1911 CCO in .45. That may change when my new Nighthawk Counselor arrives.


----------



## DJ-Swinger

Cahanc said:


> Oh Boy, let's see. I have owned a Beretta 9mm, never liked it much as it was a double action I believe its called so every time you pulled the trigger you had to pull the hammer back as well, it didn't stay cocked. By the time I had pulled the trigger far enough to fire I was always shooting wide. Next was a S&W model 66 .357. Loved that gun, so simple yet effective and it wasn't trying to be anything it wasn't. My favorite of all was my Sig Sauer p226 with interchangeable barrels so you could shoot .40 or .357sig rounds, this was by far my favorite gun! I sold them all awhile ago and now have only a Glock 17, 9mm. Have not had the chance to fire this yet as ammo is crazy hard to find, I live in CA. Great thread!


Agreed all around. I actually sold/traded my SIG P226 during corona-craziness for a Ruger 10-22 and $850. I'm headed in your direction though - have a Glock 17 and really nothing else compares, imo. Going to simplify and whittle the collection down to just that and one or two other pieces. Glocks are ugly as hell, but so easy to take care of and just wear out the target. Love 'em.


----------



## Cahanc

DJ-Swinger said:


> Agreed all around. I actually sold/traded my SIG P226 during corona-craziness for a Ruger 10-22 and $850. I'm headed in your direction though - have a Glock 17 and really nothing else compares, imo. Going to simplify and whittle the collection down to just that and one or two other pieces. Glocks are ugly as hell, but so easy to take care of and just wear out the target. Love 'em.


Agreed on Glocks looks, nothing beautiful but from what I've heard they go all day log and then some. I am looking forward to getting some range time with mine, hopefully soon.


----------



## Racer88

Cahanc said:


> Agreed on Glocks looks, nothing beautiful but from what I've heard they go all day log and then some. I am looking forward to getting some range time with mine, hopefully soon.


I've been through a 2-day course, shooting 1200 rounds with a Glock 19 (Gen 2) without a single hiccup.


----------



## Cahanc

Racer88 said:


> I've been through a 2-day course, shooting 1200 rounds with a Glock 19 (Gen 2) without a single hiccup.


Now that sounds like a good two days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ-Swinger

Racer88 said:


> I've been through a 2-day course, shooting 1200 rounds with a Glock 19 (Gen 2) without a single hiccup.


I hope that was pre-covid, as that would be an expensive two day course right now! But yeah, I've had lesser but similar experiences. Still accurate, and when you do need to break it down for a cleaning its a breeze. So many aftermarket parts and improvements too. I used to not like Glocks, but they are tough to beat.


----------



## retsgt

I became a Glock armorer years ago one day class the gun is so simple in design Gaston was brillent other gun maker's armorer class were week long or more


----------



## Racer88

DJ-Swinger said:


> I hope that was pre-covid, as that would be an expensive two day course right now! But yeah, I've had lesser but similar experiences. Still accurate, and when you do need to break it down for a cleaning its a breeze. So many aftermarket parts and improvements too. I used to not like Glocks, but they are tough to beat.


Yeah... several years ago. I haven't been to the range since last November - rifle range. Last time with pistols was last September.

I've got ammo, but I don't want to shoot down my "inventory," since I don't know when I'll be able to replenish it. I'm not paying 400 - 500% over the normal price. I just won't. So, I'm sitting tight.


----------



## VincentG

Ammo prices were already crazy before this most recent panic buying fomo fearmongering phase. Even 22s have gone crazy, for 30 years plinking ammo was .02/round or $10 a brick, now it is .20/round or $10 a box. 45 auto is $.75/round and up, 35 remington is $5 per round FIVE BUCKS a round! Dang! Recreational shooting is no longer a viable hobby for me. Now I feel like everything I have is for SHTF only :-(


----------



## Racer88

VincentG said:


> Ammo prices were already crazy before this most recent panic buying fomo fearmongering phase. Even 22s have gone crazy, for 30 years plinking ammo was .02/round or $10 a brick, now it is .20/round or $10 a box. 45 auto is $.75/round and up, 35 remington is $5 per round FIVE BUCKS a round! Dang! Recreational shooting is no longer a viable hobby for me. Now I feel like everything I have is for SHTF only :-(


Meh... the pendulum will swing back, just like it always does. It's a matter of when.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Nothing Has Changed, You Still Can't Post Gun Pics Here!*


----------



## cghorr01

CMSgt Bo said:


> *Nothing Has Changed, You Still Can't Post Gun Pics Here!*


 Not cool man! But, tis the rule, so it is what it is.

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## CMSgt Bo

cghorr01 said:


> Not cool man! But, tis the rule, so it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


Today is our 23rd Anniversary and that rule has been in effect since day one...there shouldn't be any surprises, especially with the title of this thread stating 'No Pics Please'.


----------



## cghorr01

CMSgt Bo said:


> Today is our 23rd Anniversary and that rule has been in effect since day one...there shouldn't be any surprises, especially with the title of this thread stating 'No Pics Please'.


Yep, no surprises here.

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## zchauvin

I have been having an H&K P30s for years now and it is by far my favorite of the bunch. Love the grip and the compact design with the shorter barrel makes it the go to for home defense as well as out shooting for fun.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I don't have many pictures of my guns, which I guess is a good thing!

I am not a Glock guy. In all fairness, I've never shot one, but they just feel 'weird' any time I hold one. But I really like my Springfield XD, but my carry one is a Ruger LC9. That's a fun little gun. 

If anybody finds any 223/5.56 for less than a buck a pop in the Midwest, let me know! I'm scared to shoot my AR now, I'm not made of money!


----------



## JonInAtl

Kimber Micro380 and Kimber Pro-Carry 9mm 1911


----------



## bhoffman28

My favorite that I own is a bi-tone Springfield XDS in 9mm. Very accurate for the size.


----------



## DJ-Swinger

NickTheGreat said:


> I am not a Glock guy. In all fairness, I've never shot one, but they just feel 'weird' any time I hold one. But I really like my Springfield XD, but my carry one is a Ruger LC9. That's a fun little gun.


I know what you mean, in that I never thought I'd be a Glock guy either. But then I bought one and saw what everyone else was talking about. If you ever get the chance to pick one up I'd recommend it - might change your mind about it too! Not much to look at, but pretty accurate, easy to disassemble and clean, millions of aftermarket options, and it will eat literally anything you feed it.


----------



## Loneguitar

Can I give top 3?

in no particular order.
Colt Single Action Army
Model 1911
Browning Hi Power


----------



## NickTheGreat

DJ-Swinger said:


> I know what you mean, in that I never thought I'd be a Glock guy either. But then I bought one and saw what everyone else was talking about. If you ever get the chance to pick one up I'd recommend it - might change your mind about it too! Not much to look at, but pretty accurate, easy to disassemble and clean, millions of aftermarket options, and it will eat literally anything you feed it.


I should try shooting one sometime. I can't remember if it was a 19 or 26 or what, but it felt like it was pointing "down" to me.

Not that I'm a great shot anyways, so maybe that would actually help me out!


----------



## rwbenjey

I didn't understand the reason for Glock's grip angle at first. However, after I paid attention to my two-hand presentation, I noticed that both hands naturally cant downward as the wrists lock and then the odd angle showed its merit (at least for me).


----------



## AMM1959

For CC a CZ75 P01 (decocker). For target shooting a CZ Custom Shop SP01 Target.


----------



## Loneguitar

Browning Hi Power. Love the slimness of it and it feels great in the hand.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Smith & Wesson Airweight, hammer less. Finely blasted aluminum alloy with the metal injection made stainless cylinder and barrel. Model 642. 38 Special.


----------



## Racer88

Grasshopperglock said:


> Smith & Wesson Airweight, hammer less. Finely blasted aluminum alloy with the metal injection made stainless cylinder and barrel. Model 642. 38 Special.


Got one. Nifty little gun. Fatiguing at the range, though!


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Racer88 said:


> Got one. Nifty little gun. Fatiguing at the range, though!


Regular loaded 38 comes low recoil for lighter hand people. It's a female carry defensive round. That's how it's marketed. If it's good enough for them, I'll carry some. The recoil isn't bad at all. Much more fun. Anything within 8 yards is easy.


----------



## Racer88

Grasshopperglock said:


> Regular loaded 38 comes low recoil for lighter hand people. It's a female carry defensive round. That's how it's marketed. If it's good enough for them, I'll carry some. The recoil isn't bad at all. Much more fun. Anything within 8 yards is easy.


I'm actually fine with it up to about 100 rounds at the range. Stinks that we can't post photos of firearms. I'd post photos of targets, but the only ones I have for the Airweight are silhouette targets. I have a feeling that would not go over well here.


----------



## BePhreed

I'll quote myself from the rifle thread. "I prefer my rifles [pistols] as I do watches; vintage." I have a four-digit serial 1913 dated commercial Colt 1911 which I am fairly proud of, but my preference goes to my World War II era military proofed Walthers and FN Hi-Powers. For action-pistol shooting I stick with my boring but practical Glock 34.


----------



## Racer88

BePhreed said:


> For action-pistol shooting I stick with my boring but practical Glock 34


I'm going to build a G34.


----------



## bielwatches

Can't go wrong with a Glock or a CZ...


----------



## johare

As far as carry goes, big fan of the sig sauer p365 with a 12 round mag. It vanishes when concealing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev

Pistol would be the 1911 but my favorite handgun is the Colt SAA.


----------



## Ticktocker

I whipped out my Beretta 92FS INOX out of the safe and went to the range yesterday and I had forgotten just how fun that pistol is. It didn't feel that great to replace the 1911 with the Beretta when in the military and I hated the pistol for a long time but now that I'm a bit more open minded when it comes to pistols and calibre choice I see it as pure entertainment. It won't replace my Colt Commander or the S&W 686 as an every day carry but it is a hoot to shoot.


----------



## 182t

The Glock 23 is my choice


----------



## GeekCred

The H&K P7 was the most amazing pistol I've ever owned. Wish I still had it.


----------



## clockworkgator

Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44 mag. Don't typically use the magnum loads (44 special is fun at the range) but nice to know it's there if a velociraptor ever break into the house.


----------



## JonInAtl

I love my Kimber 1911s. I have their Micro380 and Pro Carry 9mm


----------



## SolarPower

JonInAtl said:


> I love my Kimber 1911s. I have their Micro380 and Pro Carry 9mm


Have couple of Kimbers and these are good guns. I like my old school steel Eclipse Ultra II. One of the best in 3" .45acp. No 9mm 1911 here though.


----------



## Jean1888

Sig Sauer P210A Target


----------



## domayotte

Fan of the Colt Single Action Army, but my hand fits the old Remington 1875. So I love the Uberti 1875 Outlaw. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

domayotte said:


> 1875 Outlaw


I find Bisley grips most comfy on a revolver. Esp. in .44mag


----------



## domayotte

SolarPower said:


> I find Bisley grips most comfy on a revolver. Esp. in .44mag


Not a fan of the Bisley model, though I know it is a fav among revolver fans. The hand fits what it fits, I guess. .44 mag too much for me. Kick takes the fun out of it. I am a fan of .45 long colt, but my father and I handload light loads. Like shooting a .38. .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

domayotte said:


> Not a fan of the Bisley model, though I know it is a fav among revolver fans. The hand fits what it fits, I guess. .44 mag too much for me. Kick takes the fun out of it. I am a fan of .45 long colt, but my father and I handload light loads. Like shooting a .38. .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Recoil and recoil management is very personal thing. As for the most pleasant caliber to shoot, for me it is a .50gi. It makes me smile every time I shoot it from a GI Model1. Big and slow  I also have a .45acp kit and it makes it even less recoil, but .50GI is a must to try for every gun enthusiast IMO.


----------



## SolarPower

clockworkgator said:


> Ruger Super Blackhawk


I love it. I have a 7 1/2" barrel and only shoot .44mags. Mine is a Hunter and I use the sight. It is very accurate and eats most powerful .44mag ammo (e.g., Buffalo Bore 305 gr. @ 1,325 fps) with ease.


----------



## Dmoore335

My collection before I trimmed it down a bit:


Springfield 'Loaded' 1911
Belgian FN Hi-Power (Israeli police trade-in)
Mauser-made Walther P38 (SVW 45 serial code, French manufactured)
DWM Luger P08 (Weimar-era army issue, later WW2 re-issued)

Of these, I only own the 1911 and the P38 now (traded in the Hi-Power and sold the Luger to a good friend). The P38 is easily my favorite to take to the range. The Luger was a ton of fun and it was hilarious seeing new users react to the straight vertical shell ejection, but that P38 is just smooth as butter.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

have a P38 as well, to bad we can’t post pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Why do people live CZ so much?

Is there any good websites to visit that talks about new pistol releases?


----------



## Dmoore335

govdubspeedgo said:


> have a P38 as well, to bad we can't post pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree haha, it is unfortunate. I got really lucky in that the one I own is mint condition (aside from the small intangible wear and tear that occurs whenever I shoot it). Picked it up on GB for ~$500 on an auction that ended Superbowl night a few years ago. No way anyone else was focused on it besides me haha.


----------



## yooperguy

I’m a S&W guy. Full size M&P 9 and a Shield 9. Both are 1st gen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots

Sig guy here. Have a P226 Legion, but spend a great deal of time with my P320, and I carry a P365. The only Sig I'm not totally happy with is my .22LR Mosquito, because it a picky eater.

When I need a change of pace, I switch to my H&K VP9.


----------



## pixnw

I'm a type 7 FFL and SOT 2, so I can build and own machine guns. My favorite pistol is a select fire full auto 300 Blackout pistol. For concealed carry it's a Sig P365X on many days.


----------



## SolarPower

yooperguy said:


> I'm a S&W guy. Full size M&P 9 and a Shield 9. Both are 1st gen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 I have quite a few S&W. My favs are the Performance center k-frame model 66 and 1st gen shield (I have it in both 9mm and 40sw).


----------



## Robotaz

YoungFatherTime said:


> Why do people live CZ so much?
> 
> Is there any good websites to visit that talks about new pistol releases?


I have found that people who have not shot CZ, like me, don't care for them much. The people who have shot them seem to love them. I have a good friend and a cousin who are gun nuts, and they both love CZ.


----------



## DaveandStu

S&W 686 international .357
Smaller brother in 10 shot .22 lr.
both very accurate 6" and fit the hand well .

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mp88g

jametoo said:


> *Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*
> 
> M&P 9mm Shield is my CC pistol.


I have the exact same for CC. Great, reliable sidearm


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Robotaz said:


> I have found that people who have not shot CZ, like me, don't care for them much. The people who have shot them seem to love them. I have a good friend and a cousin who are gun nuts, and they both love CZ.


I don't understand the CZ Craze either&#8230; I'll have to figure it out.


----------



## Swantombomboy

in HK i trust!!


----------



## Racer88

I may have a new favorite pistol... the one I just built. The first 200 rounds through it were 100% reliable... not a single malfunction. Now I've got to tweak the accuracy by changing out some components - namely the trigger components. Wish I could post a photo! It's gorgeous. A Glock 34 clone.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

You know the silicone oil folks are using for Hydro mods? It'll brighten a Glock receiver like it was new. It'll also give that factory sheen on the slide. Plastic recoil rod got an application too. Trigger group included. Magazine rub down and mag release. Definitely helped the mag drop.

In the firearm world. Never heard or seen the oil being used. It's actually good stuff.


----------



## AMM1959

YoungFatherTime said:


> Why do people live CZ so much?





YoungFatherTime said:


> I don't understand the CZ Craze either&#8230; I'll have to figure it out.


I cannot speak to the newer striker fired CZ models, but can speak from many years of experience with the steel and alloy framed CZ75 variants. It is pretty simple, really:

-superior ergonomics vice most competitors
-value (which has diminished some as the "Craze" kicked in)
-excellent accuracy
-high reliability

In my circle I used to hear them referred to as "a poor man's Sig." Due I think to the ergonomics, a lot of shooters I know (myself included) simply can shoot somewhat better groups with a CZ75 versus, say for example, a Beretta 92 or an S&W M&P.

That's the primary basis, but it was kicked up a notch over the last few years as the "game gun" versions (for USPSA etc.) established a real competitive presence. That has had an added effect on the market, not unlike what can happen with "halo" watch models. Mind you, if you're unused to DA/SA pistols there's a minor learning curve, but it's truly no big deal with a little practice.

Cheers


----------



## Summydad1

Favorite pistol I own: One of these current HK hammer fired (Usp45 or p30L-9mm or HK45c)

Favorite revolver I own: Smith and Wesson 627PC (.357).

Best all around pistol when price, accuracy, value, reliability, customizable options, etc. are taken into account: Glock 19, hands down.


----------



## Summydad1

AMM1959 said:


> I cannot speak to the newer striker fired CZ models, but can speak from many years of experience with the steel and alloy framed CZ75 variants. It is pretty simple, really:
> 
> -superior ergonomics vice most competitors
> -value (which has diminished some as the "Craze" kicked in)
> -excellent accuracy
> -high reliability
> 
> In my circle I used to hear them referred to as "a poor man's Sig." Due I think to the ergonomics, a lot of shooters I know (myself included) simply can shoot somewhat better groups with a CZ75 versus, say for example, a Beretta 92 or an S&W M&P.
> 
> That's the primary basis, but it was kicked up a notch over the last few years as the "game gun" versions (for USPSA etc.) established a real competitive presence. That has had an added effect on the market, not unlike what can happen with "halo" watch models. Mind you, if you're unused to DA/SA pistols there's a minor learning curve, but it's truly no big deal with a little practice.
> 
> Cheers


All true statements here. I was in the gun business for 10 years and CZ has a cult following. Most people can pick up a CZ and shoot it well. A standard CZ75 is an icon that is probably the most copied gun in the world. It just works and it's a big hunk of metal that is smooth. Also, you can look into amazing custom options from Cajun gun works or CZ custom and those guns are flawless.


----------



## DaveandStu

I just enjoy a 6 holer and 10 in a solid frame that allows me to empty cylinder...for more than just reloading. 
I enjoy seeing rounds hit,.plus walking back through heavy scrub with a jungle full of ferals on dusk.
If they come..they don't leave


----------



## zztopops

Are these good guns? Atlas Gunworks USPSA Handguns 3 Gun Pistols

Thoughts on Sig Sauer P365?


----------



## Racer88

zztopops said:


> Are these good guns? Atlas Gunworks USPSA Handguns 3 Gun Pistols
> 
> Thoughts on Sig Sauer P365?


Your post (with link) just precipitated a thought. So... we can't post photos of guns here (rulez is rulez).

But can we post a LINK to a photo that would open in another window, off-forum? Like an Imgur account? That way, the folks offended by photos won't see them, and those who WOULD like to see... can.... by linking out to another photo hosting site.

Is that kosher?


----------



## AMM1959

zztopops said:


> Thoughts on Sig Sauer P365?


The P365 is a very useful CCW appliance when you need something smaller than a compact. There's good reason for the 365's high sales numbers. Mine replaced a G43.

They're truly both (365 and G43) excellent high-reliability platforms for what they are, but of course greater capacity has benefits.

When I can dress to the CZ 75 P01, I do. When I need to dress to something smaller, I rely on the P365. Either one goes well with a Tudor Ranger


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Summydad1 said:


> All true statements here. I was in the gun business for 10 years and CZ has a cult following. Most people can pick up a CZ and shoot it well. A standard CZ75 is an icon that is probably the most copied gun in the world. It just works and it's a big hunk of metal that is smooth. Also, you can look into amazing custom options from Cajun gun works or CZ custom and those guns are flawless.


Yeah I haven't got into the CZ craze yet. Might need to pick one up and see what they're about. All I have in my stable now is a 75B


----------



## Sugman

It depends. Overall, my S&W 9mm Shield (Gen 1) has close to 1000 rounds through it, and it's gone BANG every time. I take it when going on trips in the car. When I'm on the motorcycle I like something smaller that'll fit in the fairing compartments. For that I prefer my LCP II or my P32. The LCP is a really nice shooting .380. The P32 isn't what I'd call overly nice, but it's been really dependable at the range. I know many don't like the smaller calibers, but they meet my needs.


----------



## SolarPower

I too rely on S&W 9mm Shield (Gen 1) and it is reliable. When I want a smaller gun, I still want a 9mm though. So I go with Rohrbaugh R9. It is a shame that with the Remington acquisition and further Remington Ch/11 debacle it is no more.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I bought the wife a Shield. 9mm. Her daughter, a Glock 42(380). I have a Glock 43(9mm). 

My daily carry is the S&W 642 in 38 special. 

(Long guns, from 5.56 to 450 Bushmaster)


----------



## oztech

Shield Plus has been my new EDC recommend it highly.


----------



## troye219

Easy...glock 19


----------



## Flash-BCR

Anything S&W 27


----------



## johnnyboots

Come on, can you really have a favorite?


----------



## Bruce88

Favorite Colt 1911. Carry Smith 38 snubby


----------



## johnnyboots

Bruce88 said:


> Favorite Colt 1911. Carry Smith 38 snubby


I'll comment that echoes my rifle thread response. There's something about the old school feel of single actions, revolvers and metal trigger components. My favorites are my 1911, uberti single action 45lc and an old High Standard 22 revolver all because the feel. I don't shoot them often but they always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## SABIOR

I’ve always been a fan of Ruger in a handgun, I have a security-six 357 Mag that I tend to rely on the most, solid, reliable and heavy duty. For plinking I’ll use my plastic-y guns but a good ole Ruger is hard to beat. A buddy of mine had a Blackhawk/Redhawk (can’t remember which) in 454 Casull, nice gun but that recoil was hard to shoot, it would probably take down a bear though.


----------



## dlevy05

The gun I love most is the 1st generation Walther P99. It is stunning and beautifully designed, ergonomically superior to everything else I've ever handled, and easy to operate/highly functional.

If I was going to battle, I'd take a SIG p226/9 or 2022.

If I was going to war, nothing but a Glock 19.

No one can answer this question for one, but oneself.

Try everything & go with the one you shoot best with.


----------



## Copterguy

Down to only 2 pistols, so both are sentimental favorites for different times in life. 
Baikal, Russian Makarov 
Custom Kimber 2, 1911 deployment pistol.


----------



## BHP940

Hard to pick a single favorite. I love my HP's but also my custom Caspian Ti frame CCO in .45 ACP. Now I have to consider my newest addition, a Korth Mongoose .357 with the 2.75" barrel. Believe it or not, it is a fairly soft shooter with a phenomenal trigger.


----------



## Rodentman

I have a Korth Ranger...very nice...big $$


----------



## nwlaznik

I'm definitely a Glock fanboi but my favorite is whichever one I'm holding.


----------



## Racer88

My new favorite (range) gun is the one I just finished building! My first home build. I built a P80 / G34. It's fantastic! Wish I could post a photo, as I'm quite proud of the result! It's not QUITE a "Gucci gun," but it is a bit fancy. Shoots very nice. Zaffiri slide and barrel. Holosun optic. OEM Glock trigger with Ghost Avenger connector and springs.

I'm just started building a P80 / G19. This one will be a "no frills" gun. 

I'm having a ball with the P80 thing.


----------



## -CUJO-

HK P7M8

* I find that most guys that are into wristwatches appreciate the HK P7 series. Sig P210 as well.


----------



## SixtyLion

This is hard to pick one, my current favorite is my CZ Tactical Sport Orange 9MM, it has 1911-style bushing installed by wizards from CZ Custom Shop. I really like 1911 pistols, have a custom made by Dan Wesson. I really like HK P7 series pistols very nice shooters! Maybe next year I’ll pickup Springfield SA-35 if Springfield will add checkering and target sights!


----------



## AndyCouey

Only have a Glock 19. Looking to expand the collection.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## daswatch

3 killed,8 injured in shooting at Oxford High School in Michigan


The suspect, a 15-year-old sophomore, is in custody, the undersheriff said.




www.nbcnews.com





Ask these four dead kids.


----------



## mkutch

daswatch said:


> 3 killed,8 injured in shooting at Oxford High School in Michigan
> 
> 
> The suspect, a 15-year-old sophomore, is in custody, the undersheriff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask these four dead kids.


Bring neither a gun owner nor a proponent for banning them, I have found this post to be in very poor taste.


----------



## Jonathan T

Love Sigs. P226 with slim grips has always been my go-to pistol. I used to do all my IDPA competitions with them.
Now all my money goes to watches


----------



## Orive 8

My favorite gun is still my EDC gun, a Shadow Systems MR918. Switched to it in Feb 2020. I am a BIG fan of the Shadow Systems pistols.

My wife's is still her Glock 26, she made the switch to it back in Dec 2006 and has been on her hip daily since then.


----------



## CSG

1911 fan


----------



## Racer88

AndyCouey said:


> Only have a Glock 19. Looking to expand the collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That was my first pistol (circa 1992). If I could only keep one, my G19 (gen 2) would be it. Hard to beat as an all-around pistol.


----------



## DakPara

Carry/Home Defense: H&K P30 with trigger upgraded to LEM V4.1 running 357SIG. I made two like this, one for carry, and one for home (with the addition of a Surefire X400 Light/Laser).

Competition: Generally hot-rodded 2011's


----------



## Snapping Twig

BIG fan of S&W wheel guns, got most of the highly sought after ones. Even had one custom made by the company that made the LH specials, a 3" RB 629-2. 
That said, also a big fan of the 1911 for carry. Got a DW CBOB and a 1966 Colt NM softball.
That said, I also have a 1951/1952 Sig P210.

So, you ask which is my favorite... That's like picking a favorite child.

I carry a 3" RB 13-3 or a Sig P220 (1986 W German) I bought in 1986, or the CBOB - all depending. Had a custom holster made for my CZ 2075 9mm, but so far haven't carried it. Not really a fan of 9mm.

I'm a fan of large bullets at moderate velocity, so if I had to pick, it'd be a 44Spl or a 44Mag with home cast 250 ~ 265g SWC between 900 ~ 1200fps. I roll my own.


----------



## biglove

F-N 40

Glock 23


----------



## SixtyLion

Snapping Twig said:


> BIG fan of S&W wheel guns, got most of the highly sought after ones. Even had one custom made by the company that made the LH specials, a 3" RB 629-2.
> That said, also a big fan of the 1911 for carry. Got a DW CBOB and a 1966 Colt NM softball.
> That said, I also have a 1951/1952 Sig P210.
> 
> So, you ask which is my favorite... That's like picking a favorite child.
> 
> I carry a 3" RB 13-3 or a Sig P220 (1986 W German) I bought in 1986, or the CBOB - all depending. Had a custom holster made for my CZ 2075 9mm, but so far haven't carried it. Not really a fan of 9mm.
> 
> I'm a fan of large bullets at moderate velocity, so if I had to pick, it'd be a 44Spl or a 44Mag with home cast 250 ~ 265g SWC between 900 ~ 1200fps. I roll my own.


Very hard to beat S&W revolver!!! I had modified 686 with weighted barrel that I used in competitions. German Sigs


----------



## Rodentman

-CUJO- said:


> HK P7M8
> 
> * I find that most guys that are into wristwatches appreciate the HK P7 series. Sig P210 as well.


Absolute truth...I own both of those


----------



## Schlafftablett

Favorite depends on context. My favorite daily carry is a Glock 48. When I was working in, shall we say, less than permissive environments it was a G19 gen3. As a gunsmith, I really enjoy customizing Beretta 92’s. From the standpoint of pure shooting and tactile enjoyment, it’s a tie between the Colt 1903 pocket hammerless and SAA.


----------



## Buddhabelly

1911’s. Love them.


----------



## 03hemi

Typically 1911 platform here too.
However, I have too many to choose just one, that being said, my latest and favorite today would be my new Colt Python, 4.25”, 357.
What a work of art! Amazing revolver. Worth every penny.
CZ taking control of Colt is the best thing for them and us.
I’m first in line on the waitlist at my LGS for the 3” Python soon to hit gun stores, can’t wait! They’ve been allocated but haven’t shipped yet.


----------



## 03hemi

mkutch said:


> Bring neither a gun owner nor a proponent for banning them, I have found this post to be in very poor taste.


I agree.


----------



## SixtyLion

03hemi said:


> Typically 1911 platform here too.
> However, I have too many to choose just one, that being said, my latest and favorite today would be my new Colt Python, 4.25”, 357.
> What a work of art! Amazing revolver. Worth every penny.
> CZ taking control of Colt is the best thing for them and us.
> I’m first in line on the waitlist at my LGS for the 3” Python soon to hit gun stores, can’t wait! They’ve been allocated but haven’t shipped yet.


Agreed!!! CZ did a good job with Dan Wesson!


----------



## 03hemi

SixtyLion said:


> Agreed!!! CZ did a good job with Dan Wesson!


CZ’s great stuff!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

AndyCouey said:


> Only have a Glock 19. Looking to expand the collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That’s pretty much the best mid-size around. I also like the G17.

If left unattended in a safe, Glocks multiply like rabbits. 🤡 I had four of them at one point.


----------



## 03hemi

Barnaby'sDad said:


> That’s pretty much the best mid-size around. I also like the G17.
> 
> If left unattended in a safe, Glocks multiply like rabbits. 🤡 I had four of them at one point.


That’s weird so do AR Pistols? Hmm


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

03hemi said:


> That’s weird so do AR Pistols? Hmm


Lol. Yes. I went through an AR phase. 

If they were worth much (they’re not, as I didn’t go with DD), I’d be tempted to trade-in towards something nice to consolidate the collection. i.e. Benelli M4, M1A, etc.


----------



## soufiane

SIG mosquito 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

03hemi said:


> Typically 1911 platform here too.
> However, I have too many to choose just one, that being said, my latest and favorite today would be my new Colt Python, 4.25”, 357.
> What a work of art! Amazing revolver. Worth every penny.
> CZ taking control of Colt is the best thing for them and us.
> I’m first in line on the waitlist at my LGS for the 3” Python soon to hit gun stores, can’t wait! They’ve been allocated but haven’t shipped yet.


I've been jonesing for the new (2020) Colt Python. I want the 6-inch version. But, during the covid / defund / mostly-peaceful-protest frenzy, the local gun stores have marked up the Python $500 - $1000 over MSRP.

I'm willing to pay up to MSRP ($1500). But, I won't pay a premium over that. So, I wait. Fortunately, I don't "NEED" the Python or any other gun. Got plenty. But, I want one. Just not badly enough to pay stupid high premiums over MSRP.


----------



## 03hemi

Racer88 said:


> I've been jonesing for the new (2020) Colt Python. I want the 6-inch version. But, during the covid / defund / mostly-peaceful-protest frenzy, the local gun stores have marked up the Python $500 - $1000 over MSRP.
> 
> I'm willing to pay up to MSRP ($1500). But, I won't pay a premium over that. So, I wait. Fortunately, I don't "NEED" the Python or any other gun. Got plenty. But, I want one. Just not badly enough to pay stupid high premiums over MSRP.


Agree 
My lgs marks them up to 1,550 which is totally fair to me.
But they never bend anyone over on anything 
Probably my 10th gun here


----------



## 03hemi

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Lol. Yes. I went through an AR phase.
> 
> If they were worth much (they’re not, as I didn’t go with DD), I’d be tempted to trade-in towards something nice to consolidate the collection. i.e. Benelli M4, M1A, etc.


I have the DDM4 pistol in 300BO 7”
My SA Saint pistol .556 7.5” is very tight when reassembled, but the Daniel Defense is precise when reassembled!
Huge difference in fit and finish.


----------



## ugawino

My 4" S&W Model 681 .357

My f-i-l purchased it new in the early 80s. He gave it to me for Christmas one year (circa 2006) when he decided to get rid of all his revolvers in favor of semi-automatics.


----------



## Racer88

03hemi said:


> Agree
> My lgs marks them up to 1,550 which is totally fair to me.
> But they never bend anyone over on anything
> Probably my 10th gun here


I'd be in at 1550. I won't quibble over $50. But, $500 - $1000? They can "GFY." Ha!


----------



## Finn74

226 all day long


----------



## SixtyLion

03hemi said:


> I have the DDM4 pistol in 300BO 7”
> My SA Saint pistol .556 7.5” is very tight when reassembled, but the Daniel Defense is precise when reassembled!
> Huge difference in fit and finish.


Daniel Defense makes very nice rifles!!! I had a chance to try several DD rifles, very well made and accurate guns!!! If it wasn’t for pandemic price increase, Daniel Defense rifles are very reasonably priced.


----------



## distinguish1906

Can’t go wrong with the Glock 23. My first and still favorite firearm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozjo33

I own two at the moment. Glock 43x and a Glock 19. I really would love to get the Sig M18. Love the action on those.


----------



## topslop1

To look at; the stainless steel watlher ppk/s. 

To shoot; the springfield 1911!


----------



## purplephoenix77

Favorite Pistols I currently own are a Beretta APX Carry, and a Grand Power P11.


----------



## Klip88

Honestly my most carried gun is a smith and Wesson m&p bodyguard in .380 fits even in a suit. Larger guns when I hike.


----------



## SolarPower

BHP940 said:


> Hard to pick a single favorite. I love my HP's but also my custom Caspian Ti frame CCO in .45 ACP. Now I have to consider my newest addition, a Korth Mongoose .357 with the 2.75" barrel. Believe it or not, it is a fairly soft shooter with a phenomenal trigger.


I love to shoot my Manurhin and find it very easy recoil wise


----------



## Klip88

I was censored on another thread about being robbed, even though my answer was eloquent and well put it was deleted. I get private forum but there’s my rant about erosion of free speech and dialogue


----------



## Prince500

Sig Sauer P320 compact


----------



## Betterthere

Old police .38 S&W


----------



## Sugman

Depending on what my mood is, where I’m going, and what I’m riding/driving, I’ll likely grab one of these three
1: S&W 9mm Shield
2: Ruger LCP2
3: Keltec P32

My tastes aren’t fancy, and all three have so far gone BOOM every time I’ve wanted them to. Each has its own plusses and minuses. Thankfully I’ve never had the occasion to need any of them outside of the range.


----------



## JDS Parcel

Wilson Combat 1911


----------



## AWarrenExotic

Sig Sauer Legion X5 P320 with Romeo 1XL


----------



## KKFF

I’m quite fond of the p30sk I carry. Great little package.


----------



## medmike

40 glock...light and accurate


----------



## medmike

anyone open carry? Not sure which states allow. here in Ohio saw a few customers had on their hip when was at a Menards


----------



## AWarrenExotic

medmike said:


> anyone open carry? Not sure which states allow. here in Ohio saw a few customers had on their hip when was at a Menards


We definitely open carry in Georgia. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzeDude

Favorite pistol.... Hmmmmm.

CZ TSO or a custom 1911 from Rob Shauland that was built off a Colt.

For carry....a j frame 38.


----------



## SixtyLion

FuzeDude said:


> Favorite pistol.... Hmmmmm.
> 
> CZ TSO or a custom 1911 from Rob Shauland that was built off a Colt.
> 
> For carry....a j frame 38.


I have TSO myself with a barrel bushing fitted by CZ Custom. I hate to admit it but TSO easily outshoots my custom 1911.


----------



## bielwatches

I am a Glock fan. They're ugly but they work well. I do have some customized with an optic cut milled out for an RMR, slide windows, cerakote and stippling to suit my needs and wants.


----------



## Bulldog72

Glock 22. Swiss Army knife of pistols. Drop in 9mm barrel and swap mag you basically have a G17. Swap the barrel and mag again to chamber .357 Sig.


----------



## Racer88

I'm smiling a little bit that this thread is *41 pages long*.... a thread about a subject that has been deemed so taboo that mere images of firearms or knives - tools representing a very popular hobby - are banned.

Many watch aficionados also enjoy the firearms hobby... along with cars, tools, fishing, hunting, bikes, motorcycles, woodworking, etc. On the gun forums, you'll often see threads about watches. On my brand new gun building forum, I created a sub-forum for watches, of course!

My current favorite pistol is the one I built. And, she's a beauty! A Polymer80 Glock 34 clone.


----------



## Dedcakes

You probably shouldn’t mention your ghost gun anywhere considering the current administration ;-) I’ve used many and my favorite is a G19.5+RMR. It’s a basic and common pistol but everything just feels right and there are tons of aftermarket support. I tried to make others my primary pistol but overall the G19 still feels the best.


----------



## Racer88

Dedcakes said:


> ou probably shouldn’t mention your ghost gun anywhere considering the current administration ;-) I’ve used many and my favorite is a G19.5+RMR. It’s a basic and common pistol but everything just feels right and there are tons of aftermarket support. I tried to make others my primary pistol but overall the G19 still feels the best.


Using the same logic / rationale, you shouldn't mention your G19.5. The current president said, and I quote, "_The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether -- *whether it's a 9-millimeter pistol *or whether it's a rifle, is ridiculous. *I'm continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things*."_

He also said, _“Who in God’s name needs to have a *9mm pistol with 10 rounds* in it?” _

I can answer that question with: This guy. The guy who lives in this house (video).

But, yeah... my very first pistol (which I still have) is a Gen 2 Glock 19. Fantastic pistol, and if I could only have one... that would be it.


----------



## Rodentman

I used to OC but I don't go anywhere near the "bad parts of town." Even the smallest and lightest firearm gets larger and heavier the longer you carry it. I MAY conceal a mouse gun in a jacket. I realize anything can happen at any time, but the % of needing a firearm are so tiny that I will take that tiny chance. That said, I am, and shall ever remain, a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Colmustard86

Mainly a 1911 guy, but love them all revolvers and polymer alike. Really been digging the new S&W Shield Plus lately as it has a nice capacity with the same size as the old version. As far as open carry...only on my own property and while hunting on property we own. I like to be descret while in public and try not to draw attention to myself.


----------



## Dusty78

The HK P7….the Rolex of pistols.


----------



## Dusty78

democrite said:


> *Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*
> 
> Glock 19, what else ?


The G-shock of pistols, utterly reliable, rugged, not all that attractive.


----------



## Dusty78

Racer88 said:


> I'm smiling a little bit that this thread is *41 pages long*.... a thread about a subject that has been deemed so taboo that mere images of firearms or knives - tools representing a very popular hobby - are banned.
> 
> Many watch aficionados also enjoy the firearms hobby... along with cars, tools, fishing, hunting, bikes, motorcycles, woodworking, etc. On the gun forums, you'll often see threads about watches. On my brand new gun building forum, I created a sub-forum for watches, of course!
> 
> My current favorite pistol is the one I built. And, she's a beauty! A Polymer80 Glock 34 clone.


I would say 99% of watch collectors I know also won guns. How else are you going to protect your babies. Kidding aside I find people who are attracted to mechanical watches are generally impressed by the precise engineering and craftsmanship it takes to build them. The same can be said about firearms.


----------



## Racer88

Dusty78 said:


> I would say 99% of watch collectors I know also won guns. How else are you going to protect your babies. Kidding aside I find people who are attracted to mechanical watches are generally impressed by the precise engineering and craftsmanship it takes to build them. The same can be said about firearms.


Exactly. We're attracted to things mechanical or gizmos... especially those that we can interact with on some level. Almost every gun guy I know (and I know a lot) is also a watch guy to some degree. The evidence is there on gun forums, too... where there are frequent watch threads. Same with knives... which are often finely-crafted tools. 

And, you know what?? Those gun forums actually ALLOW photos of watches!


----------



## 03hemi

My latest are Colt's 4.25" and 3" Pythons.
Simply works of art!


----------



## Racer88

03hemi said:


> My latest are Colt's 4.25" and 3" Pythons.
> Simply works of art!


2020 models? Or vintage?


----------



## 03hemi

Racer88 said:


> 2020 models? Or vintage?


2021 models. Post Python issues. lol


----------



## 03hemi

Racer88 said:


> Exactly. We're attracted to things mechanical or gizmos... especially those that we can interact with on some level. Almost every gun guy I know (and I know a lot) is also a watch guy to some degree. The evidence is there on gun forums, too... where there are frequent watch threads. Same with knives... which are often finely-crafted tools.
> 
> And, you know what?? Those gun forums actually ALLOW photos of watches!
> View attachment 16549759


...and cars too it seems.


----------



## B.Kohr

Triangle Shooting Sports 1911. A friend’s son built it as his masterpiece.


----------



## Racer88

03hemi said:


> 2021 models. Post Python issues. lol


Niiiiiiiiice! I'm hankering for the 6-inch (new) Python. I really wish they could do it in the original Colt Python Royal Blue. But, I'd settle for a stainless finish.


----------



## 03hemi

Racer88 said:


> Niiiiiiiiice! I'm hankering for the 6-inch (new) Python. I really wish they could do it in the original Colt Python Royal Blue. But, I'd settle for a stainless finish.


6" is next for me too.


----------



## Time Exposure

Not sure if I ever responded to this thread. It would be interesting to compare today’s answer to the past, if I did.

So many favorites! As a brand, Heckler & Koch. But for carry, their pistols are thick! So I carry a Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm. Occasionally I carry a SIG Sauer P365, but it pinches my finger after 50 rounds when I practice with it. I need to swap the trigger to see if that resolves it. My favorite looking pistol is my Walther PPK-S .380, which is not fun to shoot. 

For fun target shooting, the CZ 75 SP-01 was a favorite, but I sold it. I used to enjoy some fine 1911’s (at one time I had three Wilson Combats, five Nighthawk Customs, and a Springfield Pro Shop). But when I shot my HK USP Expert .45 and got better results for a fraction of the cost, I dumped all those fancy 1911’s!


----------



## Z51Coupe

Time Exposure said:


> Not sure if I ever responded to this thread. It would be interesting to compare today’s answer to the past, if I did.
> 
> So many favorites! As a brand, Heckler & Koch. But for carry, their pistols are thick! So I carry a Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm. Occasionally I carry a SIG Sauer P365, but it pinches my finger after 50 rounds when I practice with it. I need to swap the trigger to see if that resolves it. My favorite looking pistol is my Walther PPK-S .380, which is not fun to shoot.
> 
> For fun target shooting, the CZ 75 SP-01 was a favorite, but I sold it. I used to enjoy some fine 1911’s (at one time I had three Wilson Combats, five Nighthawk Customs, and a Springfield Pro Shop). But when I shot my HK USP Expert .45 and got better results for a fraction of the cost, I dumped all those fancy 1911’s!


S&W M&P Shield in .40 for carry 👍


----------



## TmBtc12

My Alchemy Prime elite 1911


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Winter carry, which seems to last forever here in Michigan, is a Sig P365, summer pocket carry is a Kahr P380. In the car is my B&T APC9 Pro with the telescoping stock, it fits perfectly in a nondescript computer bag.


----------



## FuzeDude

TmBtc12 said:


> My Alchemy Prime elite 1911


Rob has built a couple of 1911's for me. Dude knows 1911's.


----------



## entropy1049

Been loving wheel guns of late. I have an old S&W pre-Model 27 “The .357 Magnum” that’s the cats pajamas. Also a new post 2020 Colt Python with a 4.25” barrel that’s an absolute thing of beauty.


----------



## Dusty78

entropy1049 said:


> Been loving wheel guns of late. I have an old S&W pre-Model 27 “The .357 Magnum” that’s the cats pajamas. Also a new post 2020 Colt Python with a 4.25” barrel that’s an absolute thing of beauty.


new revolvers have gone crazy price wise. I’m seeing plain Jane 686’s for $1000


----------



## entropy1049

Dusty78 said:


> new revolvers have gone crazy price wise. I’m seeking plain Jane 686’s for $1000


Man ain’t that the truth. Ammo as well


----------



## Brookcal

I’ve been selling guns for a living for 12+ years and if I was only going to own one it would be a Glock 19. I see it as a tool and nothing more.


----------



## FuzeDude

Ever sell a CZ Parrot?

If you did, you'd never shoot another Glock.


----------



## Dusty78

FuzeDude said:


> Ever sell a CZ Parrot?
> 
> If you did, you'd never shoot another Glock.


untrue. I have everything from $100 pistols to $4000 pistols. I’m a good shooter. Probably one of the better shooters I have encountered. I can shoot one ragged hole with bone stock gen3 Glock 19 and my fully tricked out race gun. Sure a 2.5 lb trigger and red dot will save milliseconds off your time but to be honest not enough to justify the price difference. A Glock 19 is an almost perfect all around pistol. Small enough to conceal carry but large enough to be a true combat pistol. Inherently accurate and reliable. Tons of aftermarket support including holsters, sights, etc…. Sure a Parrot might be a sweet shooter but try and jam that thing down your pants for your next trip to the bank.

ps: while I don’t have a CZ Parrot I do have a CZ TSO and custom Tangfoglio Elite Limited which is in the same ballpark.


----------



## Dusty78

entropy1049 said:


> Man ain’t that the truth. Ammo as well


As polymer guns get cheaper all steel guns like revolvers are going to continue to command a premium. For manufacturers revolvers are low volume sellers so to put out a run they have to jack up the price to make it worth their while. I remember when Ruger SP101’s were the cheap alternative and now they sell for $6-700. Truly insane


----------



## bubba0951

Racer88 said:


> Niiiiiiiiice! I'm hankering for the 6-inch (new) Python. I really wish they could do it in the original Colt Python Royal Blue. But, I'd settle for a stainless finish.


I had a 6” Colt Python in blue that I bought new years ago and ended up trading it for a shotgun. I always regretted that I got rid of that gun. Well, I just purchased a new 6” in stainless and this one will handed down to my son.


----------



## entropy1049

Dusty78 said:


> untrue. I have everything from $100 pistols to $4000 pistols. I’m a good shooter. Probably one of the better shooters I have encountered. I can shoot one ragged hole with bone stock gen3 Glock 19 and my fully tricked out race gun. Sure a 2.5 lb trigger and red dot will save milliseconds off your time but to be honest not enough to justify the price difference. A Glock 19 is an almost perfect all around pistol. Small enough to conceal carry but large enough to be a true combat pistol. Inherently accurate and reliable. Tons of aftermarket support including holsters, sights, etc…. Sure a Parrot might be a sweet shooter but try and jam that thing down your pants for your next trip to the bank.
> 
> ps: while I don’t have a CZ Parrot I do have a CZ TSO and custom Tangfoglio Elite Limited which is in the same ballpark.


I have several Staccatto pistols. Marvels of gunsmithing. If my feet were to the fire and I could only keep one autoloader, it would be my old Glock 21.


----------



## FuzeDude

Dusty78 said:


> untrue. I have everything from $100 pistols to $4000 pistols. I’m a good shooter. Probably one of the better shooters I have encountered. I can shoot one ragged hole with bone stock gen3 Glock 19 and my fully tricked out race gun. Sure a 2.5 lb trigger and red dot will save milliseconds off your time but to be honest not enough to justify the price difference. A Glock 19 is an almost perfect all around pistol. Small enough to conceal carry but large enough to be a true combat pistol. Inherently accurate and reliable. Tons of aftermarket support including holsters, sights, etc…. Sure a Parrot might be a sweet shooter but try and jam that thing down your pants for your next trip to the bank.
> 
> ps: while I don’t have a CZ Parrot I do have a CZ TSO and custom Tangfoglio Elite Limited which is in the same ballpark.


If I'm only going to own one pistol, it ain't gonna be a Glock. Utilitarian to the core, no doubt. But I abhor the trigger. Glock triggers suck, I don't care what you do to them....the trigger sucks. You guys who wear black Glock hats and black t shirts that say "Glock Armoror" on them can have them all. The triggers suck.
One hole groups at 7 yards don't impress me. 3MOA or less at 100 yds with a pistol does, and my Parrot, my TSO and a couple of my 1911's will do that off bags. That's with iron sights....no red dot..
Glocks......You can have em.

Sorry for the rant. Did I mention that the triggers suck???


----------



## Racer88

FuzeDude said:


> If I'm only going to own one pistol, it ain't gonna be a Glock. Utilitarian to the core, no doubt. But I abhor the trigger. Glock triggers suck, I don't care what you do to them....the trigger sucks. You guys who wear black Glock hats and black t shirts that say "Glock Armoror" on them can have them all. The triggers suck.
> One hole groups at 7 yards don't impress me. 3MOA or less at 100 yds with a pistol does, and my Parrot, my TSO and a couple of my 1911's will do that off bags. That's with iron sights....no red dot..
> Glocks......You can have em.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Did I mention that the triggers suck???


I have two words: Glock Perfection!


----------



## lawtaxi

Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP. My duty weapon in my prior life👮‍♂️


----------



## FuzeDude

When all you have is a hammer.......


----------



## FuzeDude

lawtaxi said:


> Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP. My duty weapon in my prior life👮‍♂️


The perfect sized 1911.

A Staccato C2 works in 9mm.


----------



## Dusty78

FuzeDude said:


> If I'm only going to own one pistol, it ain't gonna be a Glock. Utilitarian to the core, no doubt. But I abhor the trigger. Glock triggers suck, I don't care what you do to them....the trigger sucks. You guys who wear black Glock hats and black t shirts that say "Glock Armoror" on them can have them all. The triggers suck.
> One hole groups at 7 yards don't impress me. 3MOA or less at 100 yds with a pistol does, and my Parrot, my TSO and a couple of my 1911's will do that off bags. That's with iron sights....no red dot..
> Glocks......You can have em.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Did I mention that the triggers suck???


I’m not sayin this is you but most people who complain about Glock triggers, grip angle, etc.. are just not good with them. In my eyes a good shooter and pick up any gun and give you a nice tight group at 10 yards. Shooting at distance off bags is the last thing I want to do with a pistol.


----------



## zentempo

For summer carry: Sig P938 SAS (9mm)
For winter carry: Kimber Ultra Raptor .45 ACP
For house: Para Ordnance LTC (OG) .45 ACP


----------



## FuzeDude

Dusty78 said:


> I’m not sayin this is you but most people who complain about Glock triggers, grip angle, etc.. are just not good with them. In my eyes a good shooter and pick up any gun and give you a nice tight group at 10 yards. Shooting at distance off bags is the last thing I want to do with a pistol.


Yep. I get it. No, the grip angle is fine. About perfect like a 1911. I can shoot fist size groups with them but it's work for me. If I HAVE to choose a striker gun then it's a VP9 compact or a Walther Q5 match for me. Both have what I call "staple gun" triggers but I prefer them to a Glock

Cheers brother. Shoot straight.

EDIT. Give long distance handgun shooting a try. It's a hoot and will really hone your trigger skills


----------



## Racer88

Dusty78 said:


> I’m not sayin this is you but most people who complain about Glock triggers, grip angle, etc.. are just not good with them. In my eyes a good shooter and pick up any gun and give you a nice tight group at 10 yards.


I agree. Give me any pistol grip angle, any trigger... and a magazine to get sorted out with it, and I'm good to go. I'm apparently not sensitive to grip angle, especially. Give me a 1911, and then give me a Glock. Makes no difference to me. At all. The 1911 trigger (single-action), of course, will be different. But, can I shoot to "combat accuracy" with both? Yep! 

I do most of my pistol practice at 5 - 7 yards, using no sights at all... instinctive or "point" shooting. I'll play a bit at 10 - 15 yards with sights, too. I consider pistols purely as a defensive weapon. For precision, I'll go to rifles, and have a lot of fun shooting tiny groups at 100 - 600 yards.


----------



## Dusty78

FuzeDude said:


> Yep. I get it. No, the grip angle is fine. About perfect like a 1911. I can shoot fist size groups with them but it's work for me. If I HAVE to choose a striker gun then it's a VP9 compact or a Walther Q5 match for me. Both have what I call "staple gun" triggers but I prefer them to a Glock
> 
> Cheers brother. Shoot straight.
> 
> EDIT. Give long distance handgun shooting a try. It's a hoot and will really hone your trigger skills


have you shot the Canik Rival yet? If you like the Q5 you will probably enjoy Canik as it is a distant cousin (Canik copied Walther’s P99 design when the patent ran out.) The trigger is a nice crisp 3 lbs. It’s a hell of a lot of gun for the money


----------



## vmgotit

I would have Two, one for each hand of course! Number one- Colt 45 Auto, Gold Cup, Kimber match barrel and trigger. Second- Ruger Convertible Super Redhawk SS 45 Long Colt, and 45 ACP cylinder, 5” barrel. If that doesn’t work, then Thomson 45 Auto Submachine gun. Can you tell I’m a fan of the 45 caliber? Only have to reload the same caliber this way. Please understand I don’t own any weapons, this is all ”just a figment of my imagination”. Vance.


----------



## Racer88

vmgotit said:


> I would have Two, one for each hand of course! Number one- Colt 45 Auto, Gold Cup, Kimber match barrel and trigger. Second- Ruger Convertible Super Redhawk SS 45 Long Colt, and 45 ACP cylinder, 5” barrel. If that doesn’t work, then Thomson 45 Auto Submachine gun. Can you tell I’m a fan of the 45 caliber? Only have to reload the same caliber this way. Please understand I don’t own any weapons, this is all ”just a figment of my imagination”. Vance.


You, too?


----------



## vmgotit

Racer88 said:


> You, too?
> View attachment 16591018


Haha, Vance.


----------



## Racer88

Dusty78 said:


> Shooting at distance off bags is the last thing I want to do with a pistol.


That's what rifles are for!


----------



## jcp123

Broadly speaking, there’s three for me.

Springfield XD. It’s like they consulted me when designing it. The ergos are absolutely spot on for me. Never before or since have I handled a pistol which felt so perfect in my hands, straight out of the box. And of course, I shoot it well because of that.

1911. Any 1911. I tend to shoot .45 ACP well in general - I like the smooth, slow recoil impulse. But 1911s shocked me the first time I shot one. Ialways thought they looked like ugly antiques, but in-hand it’s a tremendous pistol design. I myself like Kimbers, but even a cheap Rock Island 1911 is going to be a pistol I can depend on to be a solid shooter.

S+W Model 10. Simple, elegant, classic revolver. .38spl is a fun cartridge to shoot as well.


----------



## ugawino

jcp123 said:


> Broadly speaking, there’s three for me.
> 
> Springfield XD. It’s like they consulted me when designing it. The ergos are absolutely spot on for me. Never before or since have I handled a pistol which felt so perfect in my hands, straight out of the box. And of course, I shoot it well because of that.
> 
> 1911. Any 1911. I tend to shoot .45 ACP well in general - I like the smooth, slow recoil impulse. But 1911s shocked me the first time I shot one. Ialways thought they looked like ugly antiques, but in-hand it’s a tremendous pistol design. I myself like Kimbers, but even a cheap Rock Island 1911 is going to be a pistol I can depend on to be a solid shooter.
> 
> S+W Model 10. Simple, elegant, classic revolver. .38spl is a fun cartridge to shoot as well.


Nice list. I would go with a similar "top three" consisting of:

Glock 19
Ruger SR1911
S&W Model 681


----------



## jcp123

ugawino said:


> Nice list. I would go with a similar "top three" consisting of:
> 
> Glock 19
> Ruger SR1911
> S&W Model 681


Solid, tried, and true!

I would also love to handle a Hudson H9; sadly they shot themselves in the foot (no pun intended) and I imagine owning one would not be a fun experience. With the way it mitigates recoil, it might cure me of my “I can’t shoot 9mm pistols well” thing.


----------



## ugawino

jcp123 said:


> Solid, tried, and true!
> 
> I would also love to handle a Hudson H9; sadly they shot themselves in the foot (no pun intended) and I imagine owning one would not be a fun experience. With the way it mitigates recoil, it might cure me of my “I can’t shoot 9mm pistols well” thing.


Never heard of Hudson until now. Read up on their story a bit after seeing your post. Sounds like a good idea that maybe didn't get the r&d it deserved.


----------



## jcp123

ugawino said:


> Never heard of Hudson until now. Read up on their story a bit after seeing your post. Sounds like a good idea that maybe didn't get the r&d it deserved.


He was a micro brand and iterated the initial design himself, basically.

Forgotten Weapons on YouTube has a really great video with Cy Hudson on how he designed it...and a subsequent one on how the company failed. All hail the Gun J esus!

(why is that name censored here?!)


----------



## Dusty78

Racer88 said:


> That's what rifles are for!


 Precisely


----------



## purplepinky93

jmas said:


> *Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*
> 
> Glock 19, great value for the money in my opinion.


Glock 19 has my vote too. Everything that’s great with the 17 at a smaller size but just right for me.


----------



## sycopupy

My top picks. Any 2011 from Atlas Gunworks. Any number of 1911 from a top smith, or Nighthawk Custom and Wilson Combat. For revolvers, I'm a Colt Python kind of guy.


----------



## FuzeDude

Been waiting on a Korth/Nighthawk "Mongoose" in .357 for over a year now......UGHHHHH....


----------



## Rodentman

FuzeDude said:


> Been waiting on a Korth/Nighthawk "Mongoose" in .357 for over a year now......UGHHHHH....


I was lucky enough to find a Korth Ranger .357 at the LGS. I really didn't want the 9mm cylinder but it came with it, at extra cost. $6.3k total.

I waited about a year for a Coonan, and now the company is defunct. I have a spare recoil spring so I should be good for awhile.


----------



## FuzeDude

Rodentman said:


> I was lucky enough to find a Korth Ranger .357 at the LGS. I really didn't want the 9mm cylinder but it came with it, at extra cost. $6.3k total.
> 
> I waited about a year for a Coonan, and now the company is defunct. I have a spare recoil spring so I should be good for awhile.


Nice. Congrats. Yeah, I didn't want the extra cylinder either and I didn't order it. If I don't want to shoot .357's in it, I'll shoot 38's instead of 9's.


----------



## NickTheGreat

jcp123 said:


> Broadly speaking, there’s three for me.
> 
> Springfield XD. It’s like they consulted me when designing it. The ergos are absolutely spot on for me. Never before or since have I handled a pistol which felt so perfect in my hands, straight out of the box. And of course, I shoot it well because of that.
> 
> 1911. Any 1911. I tend to shoot .45 ACP well in general - I like the smooth, slow recoil impulse. But 1911s shocked me the first time I shot one. Ialways thought they looked like ugly antiques, but in-hand it’s a tremendous pistol design. I myself like Kimbers, but even a cheap Rock Island 1911 is going to be a pistol I can depend on to be a solid shooter.
> 
> S+W Model 10. Simple, elegant, classic revolver. .38spl is a fun cartridge to shoot as well.


I love my XD. I can't get used to Glocks because of it, I think, though. I've never even shot a Glock, but any Glock feels like it's at a weird angle or something.


----------



## Racer88

I really like all my pistols. But my new passion is building my own. There's something about shooting one that you built yourself. A lot of satisfaction.

There was a very popular dedicated gun building forum that was suddenly and inexplicably taken down by the owner. There was a scramble by some of the mods and admins to build new forums. I decided to give it a go myself (I wasn't a mod / admin on the old forum). If any of you are builders or interested in the topic, this new forum is really growing and has some awesome members (and experts): https://www.patriotgunbuilders.com/forums/

I hope posting that was "kosher" here. 😇


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

Springfield Range Officer 45ACP, S&W 586/686 6" Barrel, S&W M29 6" or 8-3/8" barrel. I can't pick just one...that is like trying to answer which one of your children is your favorite lol


----------



## Dusty78

I just bought the Rolex of mouse guns…the Seecamp 380. I had a Seecamp 32 years ago but never the 380. I love the ingenuity that went into designing this little thing.

I also picked up the new Sig 322. Will shoot them both this week.


----------



## Goin2drt

Anyone here get the new (maybe not new anymore) Springfield Hellcat? A guy at work got it and said it is very nice.


----------



## FuzeDude

Goin2drt said:


> Anyone here get the new (maybe not new anymore) Springfield Hellcat? A guy at work got it and said it is very nice.


If concealability is the goal (and it is) I find a Hellcat to be bulky compared to a 365.


----------



## Racer88

Dusty78 said:


> I just bought the Rolex of mouse guns…the Seecamp 380. I had a Seecamp 32 years ago but never the 380. I love the ingenuity that went into designing this little thing.
> 
> I also picked up the new Sig 322. Will shoot them both this week.


Didn't Seecamp go out of business? Are they back? How is the quality? They were quite popular back in the 90s.


----------



## Racer88

I just got back from the range - testing my 3rd build with the first shots. 100 shots through it without a single malfunction! Very satisfying to build a gun and then have it work perfectly.


----------



## Dusty78

Racer88 said:


> Didn't Seecamp go out of business? Are they back? How is the quality? They were quite popular back in the 90s.


I think Larry Seecamp is gone but the company perhaps under new ownership is still making quality guns. I see no discernible difference in quality.


----------



## nosamk

CZ makes the best pistols imo


----------



## FuzeDude

nosamk said:


> CZ makes the best pistols imo


Agree. I have a Parrot and a TSO. There are no better pistols made by anyone, anywhere.


----------



## MelloMe

I love my Sig P365. Easy to conceal, good capacity, and extremely accurate. Easily my favorite firearm that I own.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## nosamk

FuzeDude said:


> Agree. I have a Parrot and a TSO. There are no better pistols made by anyone, anywhere.


Sweet!!

I have a couple custom shops - a original SP01 shadow and a P10c as well as a scorpion evo w/2 tax stamps


----------



## andmont_7

Love the FN 509


----------



## Pilot2

1991 CZ-75 pre B 9mm, I bought N.I.B. a few years ago. After that my CZ-97B in .45 ACP of course.


----------



## rockchalk06

FN509 in just about any flavor of black. Other than a few 1911's, dad's Star PD 45 and a P365 (FN doesn't make a staggered micro 9 yet), the 509 has stepped into every roll of handgun I need/want/desire

That said, I have custom leather being made for my Staccato C2 as we speak. I have a feeling it will be taking primary carry roll when leather is complete.


----------



## Sybaris

I have a Beretta 81FS that checks all the boxes for me except for not being practical to carry. For that my fav is a P356x slide on a P365xl frame.


----------



## Daniel Hunter

My West German Sig Sauer P226. I bought it new 32 years ago.


----------



## EdgarZ

The first firearm I purchased was a Kimber 1911. And it’s still my favorite.

I’m a simple man.


----------



## RawDog

My absolute favorite, S&W 617-4, 6”bbl, no lock.


----------



## Drmklr

Why no pictures, are there other constitutional rights we cant post? Sorry I’m new here, as made obvious by my post count, lol.
On to the question… favorite EDC would be the FN 509c Tactical and favorite, the one that after 20 years never let me down, S&W SW99 9mm.


----------



## Goin2drt

Drmklr said:


> Why no pictures, are there other constitutional rights we cant post? Sorry I’m new here, as made obvious by my post count, lol.
> On to the question… favorite EDC would be the FN 509c Tactical and favorite, the one that after 20 years never let me down, S&W SW99 9mm.


Has nothing to do with the constitution or your constitutional rights. This is a privately owned forum and they can make whatever rules and censor whatever they want. It has been established that you can talk about guns but you cannot show pics of them. That is what they decided and you either abide by "their" rules constitutional or not or you leave or get asked to leave the forum. Hope that helps explain it.


----------



## Drmklr

So… guns is the only one. Thanks for the explanation, much appreciated!


----------



## JJ Timepiece Co

Glock 17 for home use and G43x for carry use


----------



## Dusty78

Drmklr said:


> So… guns is the only one. Thanks for the explanation, much appreciated!


knives, hookers, and blow too


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Drmklr said:


> So… guns is the only one. Thanks for the explanation, much appreciated!


This community was founded by a Dutchman 25 years ago and is now a Canadian owned international community. We have our own 'Constitution' and 'Bill of Rights'; since you agreed to abide by them as a condition of membership you should review them sometime: 

Forum Rules and Guidelines

Terms of Use


----------



## Racer88

I just finished building my next "EDC." A P80 G19 clone. My 4th build. I started with a serialized frame for this one. In the most unfortunate event in which I may be forced to use it in self-defense... better to have a serialized non-"casper" firearm to deprive any undue (and unwarranted) attention to that.

I'm retiring my Glock 27, which was my EDC for some 20 years. It's a rather snappy .40-cal subcompact. I'm looking to move UP in size, higher capacity, and more controllable recoil. I settled on the G19 size frame.

I'm in the process of testing it for reliability. I'm at 420 rounds fired without any malfunctions. I want to get to ~500 - 750 flawless rounds before I promote it to "EDC." I used all OEM Glock internal parts. I'll be installing an optic, as my aging eyes don't focus on a front iron sight like they used to.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Anything Glock. Easy to break down and clean; highly accurate at 50 yards right out of the box. Work I use a Glock, home I use a Glock. 👍


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy

Glock 17
Glock 43
Ruger LCP II

The G43 is my regular carry, the LCP II is for when I need something a touch smaller. G17 is something I carry when I’m out in the woods or the small handful of times when open carrying was a good idea (post-natural disaster).


----------



## jcp123

Love and still love the Springfield xD. It’s like they consulted me on the ergos. It felt incredibly natural. My first sesh with one in .40S+W, it was like I’d been shooting it for months. Tack driver for me, as far as pistols go.

S+W Model 10, 4” barrel. Just a sweetheart to shoot. Soft recoil, smooth trigger, and it’s as accurate as you are.

1911s. Basically any 1911. Although it lacks the Springfield’s ergos, it works for me. I always thought it was this old and awkward looking pistol until I had trigger time. These things just work for me. If I had to pick a brand, I like the Kimbers I’ve shot.

Bonus pick for something unusual: Tokarev TT33. Unusual but satisfying chambering, and well made for that period in Soviet industrial development. Nice re-working of a Browning tilting barrel design. Solid gun, and with winter being a real thing here, I think if I can get away with carrying a 1911, I would get away with carrying one of these and wouldn’t feel under-gunned.


----------



## mak52580

I'm a Smith & Wesson M&P guy all the way. I gave Glocks a good try, carried one for a few years, but the M&P is just so comfortable for me and perfect size/weight/capacity ratio for my needs.

Shield v1.0 with thumb safety for pocket carry
M&P 9c v1.0 for appendix carry with 17rd mag
Full size M&P9 for winter/danger zone/tactical belt carry


----------



## TmBtc12

Alchemy Prime Elite 1911 in 45


----------



## Racer88

Racer88 said:


> I'm in the process of testing it for reliability. I'm at 420 rounds fired without any malfunctions. I want to get to ~500 - 750 flawless rounds before I promote it to "EDC." I used all OEM Glock internal parts. I'll be installing an optic, as my aging eyes don't focus on a front iron sight like they used to.


Replying to myself! I'm past 2000 trouble-free rounds fired through the P80. I think it's good to go!

I've been playing with a new gizmo called the Mantis X Elite. It's an electronic "gyro" that detects movement of the pistol due to grip and trigger pull errors. Pretty neat diagnostic tool. We can't post photos of guns, but here's a target and Mantis X montage I made from last week. Distance was 7 yards.


----------



## arfboy

My 13-year-old Sig Sauer P226, though I wish I would've gone with 9mm instead of .40 S&W.


----------



## snailgate

Favorite? A Springfield Arm 1911 with laser sight in the grip. It is fun to shoot. Reworked about 30 years ago by Cylinder and Slide and never given me any failures. But my most accurate is a weird one -- the Ruger replica Remington cap and ball. No modifications. Essentially every load is a hand load with a long bbl and it is very heavy. If it was legal here, I would have no hesitation using it for a deer gun at 50 yards. Which is my limit with iron sights and a long gun. Old eyes.


----------



## SolarPower

Should we establish some categories? 
Fav for carry, Fav for woods, Fav for competition, etc.
Or we can go fav 22lr, Fav .38sp, Fav .38super, Fav 9mm, Fav .357mag, Fav .44spl, Fav .44mag, Fav .45acp, Fav 10mm, Fav .50GI, Fav .500SW etc.  
Or we can go - Fav for under $1k, 1-3K, 3-5K, etc..
Or Fav revolver, Fav 1911, Fav polymer locked breech, etc.
Or fav by brand
Should we


----------



## FuzeDude

TmBtc12 said:


> Alchemy Prime Elite 1911 in 45


Rob built 2 customs for me off base Colts. Dude KNOWS how to build a 1911.


----------



## olske59

Glock 17 or Colt Python 0.357


----------



## Tekkamaki




----------



## Tekkamaki

Actually waiting to purchase a biometric smart gun once these are available. Unfortunately not available for silly political reasons.


----------



## toade

Springfield Professional 1911. Same as used by FBI HRT


----------



## Robotaz

jcp123 said:


> Broadly speaking, there’s three for me.
> 
> Springfield XD. It’s like they consulted me when designing it. The ergos are absolutely spot on for me. Never before or since have I handled a pistol which felt so perfect in my hands, straight out of the box. And of course, I shoot it well because of that.
> 
> 1911. Any 1911. I tend to shoot .45 ACP well in general - I like the smooth, slow recoil impulse. But 1911s shocked me the first time I shot one. Ialways thought they looked like ugly antiques, but in-hand it’s a tremendous pistol design. I myself like Kimbers, but even a cheap Rock Island 1911 is going to be a pistol I can depend on to be a solid shooter.
> 
> S+W Model 10. Simple, elegant, classic revolver. .38spl is a fun cartridge to shoot as well.


There is a very profound connection between an XD and a 1911: identical grip angle. That’s not true for a Glock, hence why most older guys pick up an XD and like it compared to a Glock. Younger folks who never handled a 1911 would likely not notice the difference.

Personally, I like the XD because some of the tolerances are so tight on some Glock models that it will have an artificial “pop” (also due to the plastic) that’s a distraction to me. The XD models, which I have several, have a more cushioned feel when they fire, and honestly it’s probably slop. But slop let’s sand and dirt in and out as easily as it came in. Super-tight you’ll actually wear the gun out if it’s not kept very clean. Very similar to the M-16 vs AK discussion.


----------



## FuzeDude

toade said:


> Springfield Professional 1911. Same as used by FBI HRT


Fantastic 1911. You're gonna love it.


----------



## SolarPower

Robotaz said:


> There is a very profound connection between an XD and a 1911: identical grip angle. That’s not true for a Glock, hence why most older guys pick up an XD and like it compared to a Glock. Younger folks who never handled a 1911 would likely not notice the difference.
> 
> Personally, I like the XD because some of the tolerances are so tight on some Glock models that it will have an artificial “pop” (also due to the plastic) that’s a distraction to me. The XD models, which I have several, have a more cushioned feel when they fire, and honestly it’s probably slop. But slop let’s sand and dirt in and out as easily as it came in. Super-tight you’ll actually wear the gun out if it’s not kept very clean. Very similar to the M-16 vs AK discussion.


Completely agree on the XD to 1911 grip similarities. And I do not own a Glock. I however have to say that tight tolerances in general do not have a correlation with the wear from firing. It has much more to do with the steel used. For example, my 100+ y.o. Colt can't fire modern Hi power ammo for long, vs my 1911 single stack SVI Infinity which has the tightest build of every other 1911 I own (Wilson, Guncrafter, Baer, etc.) is designed and built to reliably fire many thousands rounds through.
Another example of one of the most reliable service guns with tight tolerance build would be HK P7. I have P7M8 and the build quality is exceptional while it has not failed to fire once.


----------



## SolarPower

mak52580 said:


> I'm a Smith & Wesson M&P guy all the way. I gave Glocks a good try, carried one for a few years, but the M&P is just so comfortable for me and perfect size/weight/capacity ratio for my needs.
> 
> Shield v1.0 with thumb safety for pocket carry
> M&P 9c v1.0 for appendix carry with 17rd mag
> Full size M&P9 for winter/danger zone/tactical belt carry


+1 for M&P. I also find it so much better for my grip than any Glock I tried. And my Shield in .40 and 9mm is my choice.


----------



## bwh21335

Depends probably a glock 17 or 19. But if I want to spice things up a Mark 23 or usp lol


----------



## Racer88

Robotaz said:


> tolerances are so tight on some Glock models


Ummm... whaaaaaaa?? "Tight tolerances" on Glocks?? LOL! Ummmm... no. That's not how Glocks are built or work.


----------



## Robotaz

Racer88 said:


> Ummm... whaaaaaaa?? "Tight tolerances" on Glocks?? LOL! Ummmm... no. That's not how Glocks are built or work.


Compared to the XD. Seems kinda obvious that’s what I was saying, but I guess I can clarify.


----------



## VincentG

I am mainly a C&R and milsurp guy, I have a SS Government model Series 80 that I purchased new in 1985 I truly love the pistol and always will, but currently my fav is a Rom Tokarev circa 1953, such a fun pistol. I have a Sig P322 in route but I don't imagine it could ever be a true fav simply because it is a 22. That being said I own more pistols chambered for 22 than any other cal.


----------



## Racer88

Robotaz said:


> Compared to the XD. Seems kinda obvious that’s what I was saying, but I guess I can clarify.


I'm honestly not knowledgeable about the XD - never even held one, I don't think. But Glock is fairly known as being pretty loose on tolerances, which is often credited for their reliability. So, the XD is even looser?!?? Wow.

When I think of tight tolerances, I think of my friends Kimber 1911s. They actually need a break-in before they're reliable.


----------



## WaltG

M&P 9mm Shield has always been my favorite.


----------



## James Haury

My Taurus 22 caliber semiauto.


----------



## FuzeDude

The XD just seems to be a clunky turd of a pistol. I'm sure they run, but the frag grip....big tall slide on a chunky frame......it's a very unaesthetic looking pistol.  For that reason. I've never felt the desire to own one.


----------



## Orive 8

Current favorite, and my EDC is my Wilson Combat Vickers Glock 19. Really like it. I did change out the fiber optic front sight for a tritium night sight though.


----------



## jcp123

Robotaz said:


> There is a very profound connection between an XD and a 1911: identical grip angle. That’s not true for a Glock, hence why most older guys pick up an XD and like it compared to a Glock. Younger folks who never handled a 1911 would likely not notice the difference.
> 
> Personally, I like the XD because some of the tolerances are so tight on some Glock models that it will have an artificial “pop” (also due to the plastic) that’s a distraction to me. The XD models, which I have several, have a more cushioned feel when they fire, and honestly it’s probably slop. But slop let’s sand and dirt in and out as easily as it came in. Super-tight you’ll actually wear the gun out if it’s not kept very clean. Very similar to the M-16 vs AK discussion.


Interesting, I didn’t know that. But now that I looked at photos, I can kinda see it. Doing some reading it looks like the grip angles aren’t identical, just very very close. It’s not just that I liked about xDs though. The trigger broke very intuitively for me, the sights work well, all the controls are just in the right place. So much about firearms is subjective, so when you come across one which meets you where you are, it makes an impression.


----------



## jcp123

Racer88 said:


> I'm honestly not knowledgeable about the XD - never even held one, I don't think. But Glock is fairly known as being pretty loose on tolerances, which is often credited for their reliability. So, the XD is even looser?!?? Wow.
> 
> When I think of tight tolerances, I think of my friends Kimber 1911s. They actually need a break-in before they're reliable.


Depends. If you’re in a really harsh environment - lots of mud or fine dust - you’re better off with tighter tolerances. Despite their complexity, they were beautifully built and resist stoppages when in such conditions. ARs are similar in that way, their fairly close tolerances keep dirt out. Other guns like 1911s (GI models more than semi-customs), Garands, and AKs might be durable but do t hold up as well to that kind of stuff. That’s why I like the mud testing that Ian and Karl do on Forgotten Weapons and InRange TV.


----------



## Racer88

jcp123 said:


> Depends. If you’re in a really harsh environment - lots of mud or fine dust - you’re better off with tighter tolerances. Despite their complexity, they were beautifully built and resist stoppages when in such conditions. ARs are similar in that way, their fairly close tolerances keep dirt out. Other guns like 1911s (GI models more than semi-customs), Garands, and AKs might be durable but do t hold up as well to that kind of stuff. That’s why I like the mud testing that Ian and Karl do on Forgotten Weapons and InRange TV.


Respectfully, I think you have it backwards. For example... Glocks can roll around in the mud (literally) and come out shooting because they have LOOSE tolerances. I know "a little" about Glocks. 

I would not roll a Dan Wesson 1911 or a Kimber (both with very fine tolerances, such that they require a break-in) around in the mud and expect them to come out shooting without malfunctions.


----------



## ceebee

My favorite........My Staccato XC with Red dot and co witness sights.


----------



## jcp123

Racer88 said:


> Respectfully, I think you have it backwards. For example... Glocks can roll around in the mud (literally) and come out shooting because they have LOOSE tolerances. I know "a little" about Glocks.
> 
> I would not roll a Dan Wesson 1911 or a Kimber (both with very fine tolerances, such that they require a break-in) around in the mud and expect them to come out shooting without malfunctions.


Thats what I’d have thought too before seeing mud testing.


----------



## Robotaz

FuzeDude said:


> …it's a very unaesthetic looking pistol.


I buy guns to fire bullets, not win a homecoming vote.


----------



## Racer88

Robotaz said:


> I buy guns to fire bullets, not win a homecoming vote.


That's crazy talk! 🤪 LOL!

I buy ammo so I can fire guns!


----------



## VincentG

My new incoming is in a Sig P322, I am a huge rimfire fan and looking forward to putting a few hundred rounds through it on break in, gonna use my oldest ammo first and mix it up and see how it does.


----------



## Drmklr

FN 509C Tactical paired with a Vortex Viper red dot and upgraded Apex striker.


----------



## ChrisBien

A few others mentioned it but I'll cast my vote for the Beretta 92FS. I am far and away the most accurate on it compared to any other handgun, it almost feels like cheating. Not ideal for carry though.


----------



## draculio

Can Canadians get guns by mail order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

draculio said:


> Can Canadians get guns by mail order?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I highly doubt it, since Canadians can barely get guns at all. 

No guns by "mail order" here in the U.S. We USED to be able to order them right out of a Sears catalog. But the ability to do that went away when the background check (NICS) was implemented in 1998.


----------



## Drmklr

Didn’t Canada just a pass law? No more sales or transfers of guns?


----------



## VincentG

Racer88 said:


> I highly doubt it, since Canadians can barely get guns at all.
> 
> No guns by "mail order" here in the U.S. We USED to be able to order them right out of a Sears catalog. But the ability to do that went away when the background check (NICS) was implemented in 1998.


It went away in the GCA in 1968, largely due to Oswald's purchase of the Carcano rifle and ammo from the back pages of Popular Mechanics. You can still buy mail order Curio and Relic designated pistols and rifles with a simple $30 C&R license.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

The fairly rare Beretta 92FB compact.


----------



## FuzeDude

Robotaz said:


> I buy guns to fire bullets, not win a homecoming vote.


That doesn't change the fact that the XD is a clunky turd of a pistol.

I'll take my CZ Parrot, TSO, WC EDC9, A Glock, an HKVP9, a USP or any one of my 35 1911's over that POS any day and twice on Sunday.

I could go on but.....you get the picture.


----------



## Greg75

Guncrafter Industries BC-17 Hellcat Government


----------



## NickTheGreat

I also like my XD. I have never shot a Glock but they feel really weird in my hand. Like it is pointing at the floor or something.


----------



## big_slacker

ceebee said:


> My favorite........My Staccato XC with Red dot and co witness sights.


Ever since shooting my buddy's Staccato P Duo, DLC, threat cadre comp, trijicon SRO it has been my favorite gun. It's just ridiculously great in every way. Definitely not a carry gun though, lol!


----------



## AWildSwanger

I’m stuck between my little old .22lr revolver and kimber 1911


----------



## VincentG

I just bought another 22 pistol, that makes six I now own, and it is my 1st Sig Sauer, a P322, I will have it on Wed, I am hopeful it will live up to it's rep. I had no interest in the Kel Tec or the Taurus hi cap 22s but this Sig looks promising.


----------



## biglove

F-N .40


----------



## zengineer

Loose tolerances suggest variation, poor quality and typically leads to reliability problems. I think the better description of a Glock might be intentionally loose design clearances.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Rushes

My sig mpx w/ 4.5” barrel


----------



## Rodentman

Greg75 said:


> Guncrafter Industries BC-17 Hellcat Government


I have a Guncrafter Industries .50GI. I reload for it, as well as about 30 other center fire pistol calibers. I may have already commented in this thread, but as of now my favorite revolver is my Korth Ranger .357 and semi-auto is my Coonan .357.


----------



## SolarPower

Rodentman said:


> I have a Guncrafter Industries .50GI. I reload for it, as well as about 30 other center fire pistol calibers. I may have already commented in this thread, but as of now my favorite revolver is my Korth Ranger .357 and semi-auto is my Coonan .357.


I also have a GI Model 1 .50GI and also a .45acp kit for it. It is one incredible gun. 
IMO .50GI is one, if not the best caliber out there. Following same idea as .45acp - being large and relatively slow, it is the best for defense and fun to shoot. I always smile shooting it. And, sure, I reload for it. I also love indestructible .45acp kit in the .50GI frame. The quality of the gun is on par with my SVI Infinity. Alex is a class act too.


----------



## Rodentman

Mine is the Model 4. I haven't been to the range in quite a while since my knee is quite poor and I am scheduled for a TKR. My "good" leg is now my amputated one so I am relying on the prosthetic heavily. It stinks as I can barely walk. I am glad there are other 50 GI fans here! I ordered a custom made ammo box from Italy holding 50 rounds. It's a work of art, truly.


----------



## Michael V

Colt 1911.


----------



## SolarPower

Rodentman said:


> Mine is the Model 4. I haven't been to the range in quite a while since my knee is quite poor and I am scheduled for a TKR. My "good" leg is now my amputated one so I am relying on the prosthetic heavily. It stinks as I can barely walk. I am glad there are other 50 GI fans here! I ordered a custom made ammo box from Italy holding 50 rounds. It's a work of art, truly.


I feel for you and wish you the best going through the recovery. Nice to have .50gi fans here too.


----------



## Urse73

Glock 19


----------



## Racer88

Urse73 said:


> Glock 19


If I could have only one gun... that would be it.

It also happens to be my first pistol owned - a Gen 2 G19 - bought in 1996. I still have it. Runs like a top. Literally zero malfunctions. I did have to replace the trigger spring recently... after some 10,000 rounds through it.


----------



## Urse73

Racer88 said:


> If I could have only one gun... that would be it.
> 
> It also happens to be my first pistol owned - a Gen 2 G19 - bought in 1996. I still have it. Runs like a top. Literally zero malfunctions. I did have to replace the trigger spring recently... after some 10,000 rounds through it.


Yeah the toolbox is full of Gen 3 34, 17 and 19 as well as other tools but the Gen 3 19 has been my daily carry since like 2005.


----------



## galvestonokie

Ed Brown 1911 Kobra Carry in 9mm. tried to like Sigs, since it was issued but never quite made it. After the Ed Brown, i fired the S&W M&P best--never fired a Glock or Beretta. Happy enough with the Ed


----------



## Dirty John

My Wilson Combat EDC X9 subcompact for carry, and my Kimber Rapide Dawn 5" for night stand.


----------



## FuzeDude

Dirty John said:


> My Wilson Combat EDC X9 subcompact for carry, and my Kimber Rapide Dawn 5" for night stand.


Respectfully, the EDC X9 isn't a subcompact. It's a 4" gun. If you want to carry a WC subcompact, you'll need to be carrying a 3.25" SFX9 or a Sentinel.

But you knew that.....right?


----------



## Dirty John

Yes it is. I'll email you a pic of mine, or you can just see this headline for one of the many ads (had to delete the pic of the gun in the ad per rules) and references. Look it up. When I bought mine, they called it the X9S.

Stop embarrassing yourself with your condescending BS.


----------



## Dirty John

FuzeDude said:


> Respectfully, the EDC X9 isn't a subcompact. It's a 4" gun. If you want to carry a WC subcompact, you'll need to be carrying a 3.25" SFX9 or a Sentinel.
> 
> But you knew that.....right?


Size. Is. Everything. The New Wilson Combat Subcompact EDC X9


----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

jmas said:


> *Re: Gun Owners - What's your Fav Pistol*
> 
> Glock 19, great value for the money in my opinion.


agreed


----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

Sig Sauer P320, had similar in the Army


----------



## FuzeDude

Dirty John said:


> Size. Is. Everything. The New Wilson Combat Subcompact EDC X9


Check the website. Your article is from June. The 3.25" models is not called an EDC X9. It's called an SFX9.






Wilson Combat SFX9 3.25 inch, X-TAC - 15 Round


The SFX9 3.25in pistol has single stack ergonomics with a high capacity of 15 rounds and reliability to make it the ultimate concealed carry handgun.




www.wilsoncombat.com


----------



## Dirty John

FuzeDude said:


> Check the website. Your article is from June. The 3.25" models is not called an EDC X9. It's called an SFX9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson Combat SFX9 3.25 inch, X-TAC - 15 Round
> 
> 
> The SFX9 3.25in pistol has single stack ergonomics with a high capacity of 15 rounds and reliability to make it the ultimate concealed carry handgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wilsoncombat.com


Like I said before, it was called an X9S when I bought it two years ago. I have 3 Wilson Combat pistols now. I think I know a little bit about them. I buy and sell guns.


----------



## SolarPower

FuzeDude said:


> Respectfully, the EDC X9 isn't a subcompact. It's a 4" gun. If you want to carry a WC subcompact, you'll need to be carrying a 3.25" SFX9 or a Sentinel.
> 
> But you knew that.....right?


I have Sentinel in .45acp and absolutely love the design. The original idea was that for .45acp gun it is better to have a barrel longer than usual 3" one. Hence 3.6" barrel on the Sentinel. More accurate and reliable. The frame design was built with the compactness in mind with shorter grip and is called now Wilson subcompact frame.. IIRC it was featured as a gun of the year back then.


----------



## FuzeDude

SolarPower said:


> I have Sentinel in .45acp and absolutely love the design. The original idea was that for .45acp gun it is better to have a barrel longer than usual 3" one. Hence 3.6" barrel on the Sentinel. More accurate and reliable. The frame design was built with the compactness in mind with shorter grip and is called now Wilson subcompact frame.. IIRC it was featured as a gun of the year back then.


I have the same gun. Too bad it was discontinued as it is a fantastic little carry gun.


----------



## SolarPower

Well to take us away from WC subcompacts, the smallest and perhaps the best small gun I have and love is Rohrbaugh R9. Its a shame that after the acquisition of Rohrbaugh Firearms by Remington the original design is all but gone. Karl himself was very nice to deal with too.


----------



## PTownTheProphet

Sig p320 x compact and it isn't close


----------

